# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Elf Jahre ...

## GeorgS

Elf Jahre lebe ich nun mit meinem Untermieter bei sehr guter Lebensqualität. Es waren elf Jahre, die ich bewusster lebte, als die Jahrzehnte zuvor. 

Elf Jahre, auf die ich dankbar zurückblicke, unabhängig davon, wie sich mein PK in Zukunft „aufführen“ wird.

Mein PK wächst vor sich hin und ich reife mit ihm.
Das Leben bekam im Angesicht seiner Endlichkeit eine unerwartete Fülle. Eine anfangs verwirrende, aber zunehmend von Dankbarkeit begleitete, Erfahrung. 

Und so sehe ich meinen PK nicht mehr nur als Feind, sondern zunehmend auch als Weggefährten auf der Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens, ähnlich, wie Clemens Kuby: „Symptome sind letztlich nur Hinweisschilder. ...  Wir können zwar gewisse Symptome beseitigen, aber die Seele wird neue Symptome produzieren, um auf ihre Bedürfnisse aufmerksam zu machen, solange diese nicht erfüllt sind.“ www.clemenskuby.de  => Visionen.

***********

„Seit mehr als 11 Jahren habe ich Prostatakrebs“, schrieb Gerd Unterstenhöfer am 06.10.2006 und ... „ Es gibt keine medizinische Erklärung dafür, weshalb ich so lange und so gut überlebt habe.“ http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=768

Wir hatten unterschiedliche Ausgangswerte und haben nicht zuletzt deshalb unterschiedliche Wege gewählt.

-	Gerd entschied sich für die  RPE, Bestrahlung der Prostataloge, intermittierende Hormonablation, zweifache Hormonsuppression mit LHRH-Analogon und Antiandrogen 
-	ich entschied mich für Abwarten und Beobachten (unter ärztlicher Leitung, auch Watchfull Waiting genannt) 

Außer den 11 Jahren gibt noch eine Gemeinsamkeit, die m.E. Anteil an unserer langen Überlebenszeit hat: Die Wertschätzung der mentalen Arbeit:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=1229

Mentale Arbeit - was ist das? - (Beitrąge 1 und 9)

***********

„Zur Sache möchte ich noch einmal feststellen,“ schrieb Gerd Unterstenhöfer mit PSA-Wert
80 nach zweifacher Hormonblockade „dass ich h e u t e entschlossen bin, mir keine Chemotherapie an zu tun.“

Mein PSA-Wert hat erneut einen Sprung gemacht: 19,1 ng/ml und die PSAVZ beträgt jetzt „nur noch“ ca. 2,5 Jahre. Ich weiß auch seit 2005 (Speziallabor für Immunhämatologie), dass sich in meinem Blut „eine deutlich erhöhte Anzahl zirkulierender, vitaler tumorverdächtiger Zellen“ befindet und dass es sich dabei mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, „um aus dem Tumor ausgeschwemmte Zellen handelt.“ – obwohl der Tumor bei der letzten Untersuchung (05.2006 ) innerhalb der Kapsel war. 
Mit einer radikalen Therapie konnte ich mich nicht anfreunden. Lebensqualität ist mir wichtiger als Lebenszeit. 

Und :
„Wir leben das Leben besser, wenn wir es so leben, wie es ist, nämlich befristet. Dann spielt die Dauer der Frist kaum eine Rolle, da sie sich an der Ewigkeit misst.“
Diese Aussage von Peter Noll (ein bedeutender Jurist, der bei Blasenkrebs eine Operation ablehnte, weil sie seinen Lebens- und Todesvorstellungen widerspreche und der daran auch starb.) von Christian (L) ins alte Forum gestellt, hat es mir angetan.

Ich lernte in den 11 Jahren loszulassen, bes. materiellen Besitz und dass das Leben vom ersten Moment an ein Reifwerden zum Tode ist. Ein Reifwerden zur Wandlung, ähnlich wie bei einer Raupe, die nach dem Verpuppen zu neuem Leben erwacht, zu einem Leben, dessen Dimensionen zu begreifen für sie damals außerhalb ihrer Möglichkeiten lag. :-)

„Manch einer packt das nicht, auch wenn er 100 Jahre alt wird“,  scherzte ein Mitglied unserer monatlichen Alt-Herren-Runde nach dem 3. Glas Rotwein  „ und denen drohe dann die Wiedergeburt auf unserem Planeten, den wir gerade zu einer Räuberhöhle umgestalten.“ :-( 

Wie viele Tage, Monate oder Jahre Entwicklungsarbeit mir noch bleiben, steht in den Sternen.

 In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns allen hinreichend Zeit

GeorgS


Anregung: 
Das Thema Falldarstellung im KISP dümpelt vor sich hin. Vielleicht wäre es hilfreich, nicht nur den Therapiebeginn, sondern auch  die PK-Geschichten, der 10-jährigen dort einzustellen.

----------


## Michael

Hallo Georg,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deiner Entscheidung und Deinem Verlauf. Ich freue mich ehrlich für Dich und auch für den Gerd Unterstenhöfer.
Weiterhin viel Glück.
Michael

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Georg,

deine Einstellung zum PK und deine "Therapie" gefällt mir sehr gut. Leider konnte ich wegen meinem weit fortgeschrittenem und angeblich  aggressivem PK kein WW machen. 

Du wärst ein idealer PKler mit Verbindung zum Speziallabor für Immunhämatologie die zirkulierenden PK-Zellen im Blut zu kontrollieren. Es ist nicht verwunderlich wenn Zumorzellen zirkulieren, das dürfte bei vielen Chemopatienten und anderen so sein nach OP. Bestrahlung und HB. Bei mir gehe ich davon aus, daß diese von dem  gestärkten Immunsystem (aktivierte NK-Zellen) eleminiert werden. Bei mir müsste unter HB die Krebszellteilung durch die kranke Prostata, die vielen LK- Knochenmetastasen explodieren. Tun sie nicht, das zeigt meine Schmerzfreiheit nach 2 Jahren und die immer besser werdenden Leber- Colesterin und sonstige Blutwerte und Knochen-Krebsmarker. 
Wie du vielleicht mitbekommen hast, bin ich ein Fan von BioBran, das u.a. die NK-Zellen stärkt und das ich seit 1 1/2 Jahren einnehme. Biobran wäre für dich eine ideale immunstärkende Substanz, deren positive Entwicklung über die Blutkontrolle des 51Cr-Release Asseys nachgewiesen werden kann. Dieser Test gibt einen guten Hinweis bzw. eine Momentaufnahme der Stärke und Gesundheit des gesamten Immunsystems und der NK-Zellaktivität.  Ich möchte diesen Test demnächst machen, der in München gemacht werden kann. Bei Krebspatienten liegt die NK-Zellaktivität bei 0 - 30% und soll ein Risikofaktor bei der Entstehung oder Metastasierung von Krebs sein. Forschungsarbeiten des Dr. Choneums zu BioBran erstrecken sich bislang auf etwa 225 Krebspatienten. Mich sollte es sehr wundern, wenn deine PSA Aktivität sich nicht verlangsamt oder sogar heruntergeht, trotz langsam sich vergrößernder Krebslast. Mir liegen wissenschaftliche Veröffentlichungen und jede Menge Fallbeispiele von Krebspatienten des "Erfinders" von BioBran vor, der seit 20 Jahren über die Immuntherapie forscht. Auch ich kenne einen noch älteren Herrn, den sein PSA von 20 nicht sehr stört, auch ohne Biopsie.
Ich habe übrigens den größten Teil meiner Jugend in Aschaffenburg in der Cunibertstraße in der Nähe der Fasanerie verbracht. 
Ein gewisser materieller Besitz sollte noch vorhanden sein, das Pulver kostet pro Tag 3,80 , ist aber sicher besser als so manches Mittelchen was so eingenommen wird, wissenschaftlich unerforscht und nur von Einigen empfohlen. 
Dir weiter hin alles Gute
Hans

----------


## WinfriedW

@HansiB

Stehst du bei BMT Braun auf der Gehaltsliste?

WW

----------


## HansiB

nein im Gegenteil, ich kaufe es woanders ein für unter 400 EUR, mich interessieren nur seine Informationen. Ich habe mit der Einnahme über meinen Heilpraktiker vor 1,5 Jahren angefangen, wir sprachen schon oft darüber. Dieser hat mir auch meine Metastasenschmerzen vor 2 Jahren genommen, auch darüber sprachen wir schon öfters. Mit Herrn Braun sprach ich das erste Mal am Sonntag auf der Ausstellung. Ihr könnt machen was ihr wollt, ignoriert einfach was ich sage, das war ja schon immer so.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... für unter 400 EUR, ...


*Puh ...*

Bei dem Preis muss man sich tatsächlich entscheiden zwischen dem Zweit-BMW für die Frau oder BioBran für den Mann. Was macht eigentlich Reiskleie so teuer?

WW

----------


## herbertina

was mich stört,sind die persönlichen  bemerkungen "stehst du auf der gehaltsliste ",bemerkungen, die man leider immer wieder im forum findet.
die meinung des anderen muss nicht schlechter sein,als die eigene !
wie meinte ein anerkannter pk-prof.?: " Sie haben jetzt 10 jahre erhöhte psa-werte und sind mit ihren 84 jahren bei 20 angelangt.sie werden mit ihrem pk sterben ,aber nicht durch ihn !"
und so werde ich weiterhin meinen rotwein und etwas elexier ( namen nenne ich nicht,damit ich nicht auf der gehaltsliste stehe ) trinken und den rest des lebens geniessen.
ich weiss,was ich schreibe mag für alterskameraden gelten,nicht für die jüngere generation.
allen einen gruss und vertrauen ins eigene leben.die psyche ist fast so wichtig wie therapievorschläge !
herbertina

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

eigentlich wollte ich nicht so ruhig reagieren, aber ich kann nicht anders.

In den 400 EUR für über drei Monate sind 20 Jahre wissentschaftliche Forschung enthalten. Das ist nicht nur so eine Firlefanz wie andere Empfehlungen. Gerade für euch Chemoiker mit reduzuiertem Immunsystem notwendeg.

----------


## WinfriedW

@HansiB

Bzgl. der Ergebnisse aus 20 Jahren wissenschaftlicher Forschung kann ich auf der Homepage von *BMT Braun* nicht viel Brauchbares finden. Dafür habe ich natürlich vollstes Verständnis. Schließlich darf man das das gemeine Internetvolk nicht überfordern.

Wenn ich sonst so im Netz herumstöbere, gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass mit Ausnahme von Prof.Dr.Dr.med.habil. Ben Pfeifer die Schulmediziner noch nicht überzeugt sind, aber mit denen haben wir ja ohnehin abgeschlossen.

Ich muss zugeben, dass deine eigenen Beobachtungen sehr interessant sind. Nun bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher, ob dein toller Verlauf wirklich auf BioBran beruht oder ob nicht doch das HansiB-Spezialmüsli und die konsequente Kreta-Diät die entscheidenden Faktoren sind. Es bleiben also Fragen.


Bei den Preisen habe ich die Beobachtung gemacht, dass alle wirksamen Präparate im gehobenen Preissegment angesiedelt sind:

Taxotere 1.700 
Avastin 3.200 
Profact 520 
Zometa 360 
Thalidomid 400 
BioBran 400 

Das ist ein Naturgesetz. Eine Schachtel Contergan (Thalidomid) kostet 1960 ca. 3 Mark. Gegen Krebs kann so ein billiger Kram nicht taugen. Bei den heutigen Preisen hat man schon eher Vertrauen.

Es ist alles relativ. Jedenfalls passt BioBran in obige Reihe gut hinein.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

ich möchte weder auf das Müsli noch auf die Ernährung verzichten. Biobran werde ich demnächst erhöhen. Was die Kosten anbelangt, zahlt die Krankenkasse die Gifte mit den bekannten, oder auch unbekannten Nebenwirkungen. Bei BioBran behaupte ich, es gibt keine. An der Wirkung der Gifte zweifle ich, an BioBran für micht nicht.

Hallo Herbertrina so treiben wier es schon bald 2 Jahre. WW hat auch schon einiges einstecken müssen. Er sst ja nur neidisch auf meine PK Entwicklung.

Euch alles Gute (mir brauche ich es nicht wünschen).

----------


## JürgenS

Hallo Hans, hallo Winfried,

ihr habt euch ja ganz schön auf BioBran eingeschossen.                    

Neben BioBran (MGN3 und Noxy Lane 4, die alle aus der gleichen Ecke kommen) gibt es  auch noch AHCC, was fast identisch mit BioBran ist. AHCC  wird allerdings aus dem Mytzel eines Hybriden von *drei* Heilpilzen (Shiitake, Kawaratake und Suehirotake) hergestellt, aber genau wie BrioBran in einer Nährlösung mit Reiskleie gezogen und ebenfalls fermentiert,  um die riesigen Moleküle der Polysaccharide in ein Oligosaccharid von einem Molekulargewicht von 5000 Dalton aufzubrechen und somit die Bioverfügbarkeit zu steigern.

Was die Wirkung der beiden Mittel betrifft, so streiten sich natürlich beide Hersteller - wie unter Kokurrenten so üblich - wer denn das bessere Produkt hat, und versuchen es mit Grafiken, Maus- und Rattenstudien zu untermauern (über AHCC gibt es in Japan allerdings ein paar klinische Studien). Es scheint aber unstrittig zu sein, dass beide das Immunsystem stärken und nicht nur die Produktion von Killerzellen anregen, sondern, was besonders bei und nach einer heftigen Therapie (Chemo, Bestrahlung) von Nutzen sein kann, eine schnellere Regeneration der geschädigten Blutbildung im Knochenmark bewirken können.

Uwe Karstädt hat in seinem Buch " Die 7 Revolutionen der Medizin" ein ganzes Kapitel nur AHCC gewidmet, leider, und über den grünen Klee gelobt. Auch bei Heilpraktikern scheinen finanzelle Überlegungen eine Rolle zu spielen, was natürlich der Glaubwürdigkeit abträglich ist (oder bin ich etwa zu mistrauisch?).

In vielen japanischen Krankenhäusern werden AHCC, Lentinan (ein Shiitake Extrakt) und Krespin (ein Kawaratake [Coriolus versicolor] Extrakt) komplementär zur konventiellen Krebstherapie angewandt. Japanische Ärzte mögen zwar andere Methoden haben als hier, aber dumm sind sie bestimmt nicht. Da Heilpilze in der japanische/chinesischen Naturheilkunde eine lange Tradition haben, ist es auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, dass sie sich dieser Mittel bedienen. Und in Japan werden Heilpilze bereits seit über dreißig Jahren intensiv erforscht.

Wenn bei mir die Chemo ansteht, werde ich auf alle Fälle AHCC oder BioBran komplementär einnehmen, und teurer als eine Misteltherapie, MCP, etc. ist es auch nicht.

Eigentlich sollte sich jeder PK-Betroffene einmal mit Heilpilzen beschäftigen, und es nicht als Quacksalberei abtun. Mittlerweile gibt es genügend Informationen über Heilpilze auch auf Deutsch, man ist also nicht auf Englisch angewiesen, wie bei vielen anderen alternativen Therapien und Studien.

Man sollte also auf seinen eigenen Körper hören, seinem eigenen Gefühl vertrauen und seinen Verstand benutzen, denn letztlich ist man für sich selbst verantwortlich und kann sich nicht herausreden mit: " Der hat aber das gesagt."

Grüsse

Jürgen

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Michael,

zunächst mal danke. 
Dennoch ist es ein Grund sich in Demut zu üben (heute leider eine wenig geschätzte Tugend).
Das Damoklesschwert der Metastasen schwebt über uns, unabhängig von der gewählten Therapie. Von Dir lerne ich aufmerksam, wie man die Metastasenschmerzen in den Griff bekommen kann. Auch Dir weiterhin viel Glück. 

Herzliche Grüße

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Hans,
Zitat:
deine Einstellung zum PK und deine "Therapie" gefällt mir sehr gut.

Deine Einstellung zum PK und deine Therapie gefällt mir ebenfalls.


Zitat:
Leider konnte ich wegen meinem weit fortgeschrittenem und angeblich aggressivem PK kein WW machen. 

Mit Deinen Werten,  aPSA 740,91 und Gleason-Grad 4+4 (8), hätte ich sicher eine andere Entscheidung treffen müssen als Abwarten&Beobachten.

Es ist ermutigend mitzuerleben, besonders für die Neuen, dass auch bei solch hohen Werten Panikmache kontraproduktiv ist und viele Wege nach Rom führen. Es beeindruckt, dass Ihr nach dieser Diagnose, die Flinte nicht ins Korn geschmissen habt und wie Du oder auch Michael neben der Reduktion der Tumormasse die Metastasenschmerzen angeht. 

Zitat:
Du wärst ein idealer PKler mit Verbindung zum Speziallabor für Immunhämatologie die zirkulierenden PK-Zellen im Blut zu kontrollieren.


Leider ist sie nicht billig und die Kassen zahlen hoffnungsvolle Ansätze nur widerwillig.

Zitat:
Es ist nicht verwunderlich wenn Tumorzellen zirkulieren, das dürfte bei vielen Chemopatienten und anderen so sein nach OP. Bestrahlung und HB. Bei mir gehe ich davon aus, daß diese von dem gestärkten Immunsystem (aktivierte NK-Zellen) eleminiert werden. 


Diese Vermutung keimt auch bei mir. In meinem Laborbefund steht: „Daneben waren viele Zellfragmente ... nachweisbar, diese treten zum Beispiel nach Chemotherapie, Bestrahlung oder im Rahmen immunologischer Abwehrreaktionen als Zeichen der Zellschädigung auf.“
Da ich weder eine Chemo noch eine Bestrahlung  hatte, ist wohl die immunologische Abwehrreaktion der Grund.

Herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## WernerS

> @HansiB
> 
> .......Bei den Preisen habe ich die Beobachtung gemacht, dass alle wirksamen Präparate im gehobenen Preissegment angesiedelt sind:
> 
> Taxotere 1.700 
> Avastin 3.200 
> Profact 520 
> Zometa 360 
> Thalidomid 400 
> ...


Hallo Winfried,

zu Thalidomide kann ich etwas sagen. 28 Tabletten des Originals kosten rd.  400. Ich kaufe inzwischen ein Generikum. Hier kosten 100 Tabletten das gleiche.

Wer näheres dazu wissen will, kann mich anmailen.

Gruß Werner

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat:
ich weiss, was ich schreibe mag für alterskameraden gelten, nicht für die jüngere generation.

Hallo
 herbertina,

daran beginne ich zu zweifeln. Es ist pure Intuition, die ein großer Mann sehr schätzte:

„Der intuitive Geist ist ein heiliges Geschenk und der rationale Geist ein treuer Diener. Wir haben eine Gesellschaft erschaffen, die den Diener ehrt und das Geschenk vergessen hat.“
										A. Einstein

Gruss

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

im Mai war mein Jahrescheck. 

Rektaler Ultraschall: PK, wächst munter, aber innerhalb der Kapsel.

„Wir sollten jetzt mehr tun, um das PK-Wachstum zu verlangsamen“ meinte der Arzt meines Vertrauens.

Nach dem Jahrescheck haben meine Frau und ich noch ein paar schöne Tage in den Alpen verbracht. Beim Zwischenstop zu Hause dann die Laborwerte: 

-	PSA: 26,4 ng/ml

Die PSAVZ:  214 Tage; sie war schon mal schon bei 133 Tagen, stieg dann aber wieder an; dennoch in der Tendenz eindeutig.

-	DHEAS: 387 u/dl (Normbreich: 20 -  290)

Die Empfehlung des Arztes:

-	Progesteron  
-	Avodart
-	Cimetidin; Nebenwirkung des Magensäureblockers: PK-Hemmung  
-	Misteltherapie 

Der Hormonausgleich ist eine einschneidende Maßnahme bzgl. der Lebensqualität.

Wir hatten bereits einen Flug gebucht, um mit der Enkelin ihre 1. Kommunion zu feiern und danach erneut einen Kurzurlaub  einzulegen. Zum Trübsal blasen und Medikamenteneinkauf blieb keine Zeit.

Wir ließen uns verwöhnen und liebten uns innig -  im Bewusstsein der nach Therapiebeginn sinkenden Libido und Lebensqualität. Meine liebe Frau knabberte an meiner Grundeinstellung. Sie ermunterte mich, diese Kröte zu schlucken und nach der Rückkehr sofort mit  der Hormontherapie anzufangen.

Wieder daheim ließ ich erneut einige Laborwerte bestimmen: 

*PSA-Wert: 18,8 mg/ml* - noch unter den Wert (19,1 ng/ml) der vorletzten Messung  gefallen. Ich vermutete zunächst eine PSA-Kosmetik, aus welchen Gründen auch immer.

*CGA-Wert: 76 ug/l*, also im Normbereich (< 110), obwohl er immer erhöht war, zuletzt bei 291 ug/l. Ich lasse ihn seit 2005 bestimmen, denn ich weiß, dass sich in meinem Blut „eine deutlich erhöhte Anzahl zirkulierender, vitaler tumorverdächtiger Zellen“ befindet. 


Ich hatte zwar die Aprikosenkerne wieder hervorgekramt, mit denen ich seit dem Singultus http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=3209#post3209 pausieren sollte, sowie mein Shitake-Bio-Miso-Süppchen fleißig gelöffelt, mit dem ich neuerdings experimentiere :-), aber ist das eine hinreichende medizinische Erklärung?

Nun, es gab da noch etwas. Das gehört jedoch nicht in dieses Teilforum. Ich werde darüber berichten, wenn sich der Trend fortsetzt, denn man soll nicht gackern, bevor das Ei gelegt ist.

Was werde ich machen? 

Kürzere Intervalle für PSA-Monitoring und rectalen Ultraschal, um sicher zu sein, dass diese Laborwerte kein Ausreißer sind und einen Urologen in der Nähe suchen, damit ich nicht alle vier Wochen in die Alpen fahren muss – schon wegen des CO2-Ausstosses.

Herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

habe einen kooperativen Urologen im Nachbarort gefunden, der meinen Untermieter und mich begleiten wird.

- PSA-Wert fährt weiter Achterbahn:


  01.2007  - 19,1 ng/ml
  05.2007  - 26,4 ng/ml
  06.2007  - 18,8 ng/ml
  07.2007  - 29,2 ng/ml
  08.2007  - 25,4 ng/ml Testgerät des Urologen und von derselben  Blutprobe
  08.2007  - 21,2 ng/ml vom Labor bestimmt


- rektaler Ultraschall: PK unverändert

- CGA-Wert ist  mit 94 ug/l weiter im Normbereich

- Testosteron ng/ml – 4,13 ng/ml wieder höher :-)


Herzliche Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg,

welcher Gleasonscore wurde bei Dir feste gestellt ?

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harro

*Keine Biopsie - kein GS*

Hallo Wolfgang, lt. PKH von Georg nie Biopsie machen lassen.

*"Wir glauben nur, was wir sehen - leider sehen wir nur, was wir glauben wollen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Hutschui,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis, druch welche anderen Methoden ist
den das Karzinom nachgewiesen. 

Gibt es denn nicht auch Tumore die nur raumfordernd sind nicht aber invasiv, Adenome. Dort würde man auch Miktionsproblem habe und diese würden auch ertastet werden. Wahrscheinlich auch verstärkt PSA produzieren.    

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Harro

*Link in der PKH*

Hallo Georg, Deine Schilderungen zeugen von großer Nervenstärke, die ich 2 Jahre mit WW oder Warten und Beobachten auch hatte. Irgendwann konnte meine Frau die Unsicherheit nicht mehr ertragen und forderte mich auf, nun endlich was zu machen. Steht nun auch alles geschrieben. Du hattest natürlich mit Hackethal und Douwes gerade die richtigen Leute zur richtigen Zeit. Also weiterhin viel Glück. Trotzdem bin ich gespannt auf Deine Antwort an Wolfgang. Übrigens der Link in der PKH geht nicht.

*"Wer nicht zu sich selbst steht, verliert sich am Beispiel anderer"*
(Hans Arndt)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Hutschi,
vorweg: Ich freue mich mit Dir über den Verlauf und die Ergebnisse Deiner IMRT-Bestrahlung. :-) :-)
Schau mal den letzten Absatz dieses Beitrags an:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0070#post10070


Zitat Hutschi:
Übrigens der Link in der PKH geht nicht.

Doch, aber man muss ihn in die Adresszeile des Browsers kopieren, weil mir die „Linkfunktion“ im Profil nicht gelingt. Es ist u.a. die Linkadresse dieses Thraeds. Du kennst diese Beiträge ohnehin, weil Du mehrmals geantwortet hast. 


Zitat Hutschi:
Trotzdem bin ich gespannt auf Deine Antwort ...

Du sollst nicht auf der Folter gespannt :-) bleiben.


Zitat Wolfgang:
... durch welche anderen Methoden ist denn das Karzinom nachgewiesen. 
Gibt es denn nicht auch Tumore die nur raumfordernd sind nicht aber invasiv, Adenome. Dort würde man auch Miktionsproblem habe und diese würden auch ertastet werden. Wahrscheinlich auch verstärkt PSA produzieren. 


Wolfgang, 
Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, hätte ich noch vor zwei Jahren gesagt.

1. Leider weiß ich aus dem Befund eines Speziallabors für Immunhämatologie (2005), dass sich in meinem Blut „eine deutlich erhöhte Anzahl zirkulierender, vitaler tumorverdächtiger Zellen“ befand, von denen „etwa ein Viertel HEA und PSA koexprimiert“. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, handelt es sich dabei, „um aus dem Tumor ausgeschwemmte Zellen.“
Das war der Grund, warum wir (mein Leibarzt und ich) anstatt der lokalen Hyperthermie  einen Hormonausgleich als Alternative anvisiert haben. 

2. Abgesehen von den sehr aggressiven P-Karzinomen mit kleinen PSA-Werten, kann man bei stetig steigendem PSA an Hand der PSA-Verdopplungszeiten die Gleason-Summe recht genau schätzen.
Danach hatte ich bis 2005 einen geschätzten GS von 2 bis 3, am 26.09.2005 ca. 6 bis 7 und danach die Achterbahn mit wiederholter negativer PSAVZ. 
Die Gesamt-PSAVZ für das Jahr 2007 von 1,3  vs. 3,6 Jahren (je nach dem, welchem Laborwert ich den Zuschlag gebe :-)) ergäbe dann  einen geschätzten GS zwischen 4 und 3 

Gewissheit wird man haben, wenn ich über den Jordan gegangen bin und meine Prostata der Wissenschaft zur Verfügung stelle. Mein Sohn will sich darum kümmern und das Ergebnis dann ins Forum stellen - für die Mitstreiter, die auch die Chuzpe haben, lange zu überleben. 
Hutschi, 
mit Deinen Werten gehörst Du ab sofort zu den Favoriten. :-) 

Der absolute PSA-Wert hat für mich bei der Therapieentscheidung eine relative Bedeutung.
Der fallende CGA-Wert sowie der wieder steigende Testosteronwert haben mich hingegen erfreut.

Hutschi, 
meine Frau möchte auch, dass ich bald mit dem Hormonausgleich anfange. Der „Pressions-Stress“ hält sich z.Z. dennoch in Grenzen, denn  sie weilt für ein paar Wochen bei der Enkelin. Enthaltsamkeit sei aber auch nicht gut für die Prostata, meinte Hackethal - dieser streitbare Schelm.

Herzliche Grüße 

GeorgS

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg,
vielen Dank für die Antwort. Guter Ansatz den Karzinomnachweis über das Blut zumachen. Damit ist natürlich klar, dass ein Karzinom vorliegt.

Auch gut ist über die Korrelation PSA /Glesaonscore aus dem PSA-Wert den Gleasonscore abzuleiten. 

Von der Logik her müsste man allerdings erwarten, dass bei negative PsaVz die Entdifferenzierung der Zellen schon sehr weit fortgeschritten ist, weil weniger PSA produziert wird, und der Gleasonscore damit höher liegt >7.

Vermutlich reagieren solche entdiffernzierten Zellen auch nur noch gering auf Hormone, was die Therapie künftig nicht einfachen wird, wenn sich eindeutig eine neagtive PSAVZ einstellt.

Alles Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## Harro

Hallo, lieber Georg 




> Hallo Hutschi,
> vorweg: Ich freue mich mit Dir über den Verlauf und die Ergebnisse Deiner IMRT-Bestrahlung. :-) :-)
> Schau mal den letzten Absatz dieses Beitrags an:
> http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0070#post10070


Vielen Dank, daß Du mir noch einmal auf die Sprünge geholfen hast!




> Übrigens der Link in der PKH geht nicht.
> 
> Doch, aber man muss ihn in die Adresszeile des Browsers kopieren, weil mir die Linkfunktion im Profil nicht gelingt. Es ist u.a. die Linkadresse dieses Thraeds. Du kennst diese Beiträge ohnehin, weil Du mehrmals geantwortet hast.


Das kann ich bestätigen.




> Trotzdem bin ich gespannt auf Deine Antwort ...
> 
> Du sollst nicht auf der Folter gespannt :-) bleiben.


Das waren ja auch nur knapp 5 Tage.




> ... durch welche anderen Methoden ist denn das Karzinom nachgewiesen. 
> Gibt es denn nicht auch Tumore die nur raumfordernd sind nicht aber invasiv, Adenome. Dort würde man auch Miktionsproblem habe und diese würden auch ertastet werden. Wahrscheinlich auch verstärkt PSA produzieren





> Wolfgang, 
> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, hätte ich noch vor zwei Jahren gesagt.
> 
> 1. Leider weiß ich aus dem Befund eines Speziallabors für Immunhämatologie (2005), dass sich in meinem Blut eine deutlich erhöhte Anzahl zirkulierender, vitaler tumorverdächtiger Zellen befand, von denen etwa ein Viertel HEA und PSA koexprimiert. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, handelt es sich dabei, um aus dem Tumor ausgeschwemmte Zellen.
> Das war der Grund, warum wir (mein Leibarzt und ich) anstatt der lokalen Hyperthermie einen Hormonausgleich als Alternative anvisiert haben.


Nach der Biopsie fürchtete ich auch, daß sehr wohl PK-Zellen in die Blutbahn übergewechselt haben könnten.




> 2. Abgesehen von den sehr aggressiven P-Karzinomen mit kleinen PSA-Werten, kann man bei stetig steigendem PSA an Hand der PSA-Verdopplungszeiten die Gleason-Summe recht genau schätzen


Das würde mich auch interessieren, ob sich da mein GS verändert hat.




> Gewissheit wird man haben, wenn ich über den Jordan gegangen bin und meine Prostata der Wissenschaft zur Verfügung stelle. Mein Sohn will sich darum kümmern und das Ergebnis dann ins Forum stellen - für die Mitstreiter, die auch die Chuzpe haben, lange zu überleben


Da ich meine Prostata auch noch habe, könnte über dieses sicher inzwischen arg ramponierte Organ dann auch eines Tages verfügt werden.




> Hutschi, 
> mit Deinen Werten gehörst Du ab sofort zu den Favoriten. :-)


Das würde meine Frau gern lesen, und ich lasse sie das auch heute noch lesen. Vielen Dank für Deine Prognose.




> Enthaltsamkeit sei aber auch nicht gut für die Prostata, meinte Hackethal - dieser streitbare Schelm.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße 
> 
> GeorgS


Da kann ich nicht mehr so gut mitmischen, wohl mehr Entwöhnung.

Lieber Georg, ganz herzliche Grüsse aus der Pfalz.

*"Das, was Du suchst, findest Du immer an dem Platz, an dem Du zuletzt nachschaust"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

> 1. Leider weiß ich aus dem Befund eines Speziallabors für Immunhämatologie (2005), dass sich in meinem Blut eine deutlich erhöhte Anzahl zirkulierender, vitaler tumorverdächtiger Zellen befand, von denen etwa ein Viertel HEA und PSA koexprimiert. Mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, handelt es sich dabei, um aus dem Tumor ausgeschwemmte Zellen.
> Das war der Grund, warum wir (mein Leibarzt und ich) anstatt der lokalen Hyperthermie einen Hormonausgleich als Alternative anvisiert haben.


Lieber Georg,

eine vielleicht dumme Frage:

Sind auch bei einem noch intrakapsulären Tumor bereits Krebszellen im Blut unterwegs oder ist ein immunhämatologischer Nachweis von Krebszellen im Blut automatisch ein Beweis für Metastasierung?

Danke für eine kurze Info!

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## wowinke

HAllo Hutschi
Deine Aussage
Nach der Biopsie fürchtete ich auch, daß sehr wohl PK-Zellen in die Blutbahn übergewechselt haben könnten.

Im Zusammenhang mit der Nachweismethode im Blut wie bei Georg

Ist natürlich auch wegweisend,
weshalb soll ich denn eine Biopsie verweigern, wenn die Karzinomzellen
früher oder später den Weg zur Ausbreitung finden. 

Die Frage die offen bleibt ist wie viel früher.
Wenn wir Georgs Daten nehmen, müsste man sagen spätestens nach
9 Jahren. Ich denke aber dass es bei manchen deutlich füher erfolgt

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

> Lieber Georg,
> 
> eine vielleicht dumme Frage:
> 
> Sind auch bei einem noch intrakapsulären Tumor bereits Krebszellen im Blut unterwegs oder ist ein immunhämatologischer Nachweis von Krebszellen im Blut automatisch ein Beweis für Metastasierung?
> 
> Danke für eine kurze Info!
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> ...


Hallo,

mittels hochsensitiver PCR-Reaktion können auch bei einem noch lokal begrenzten Gleason 6 TumorzellBRUCHSTÜCKE (aus abgestorbenen Zellen) im Blut nachgesiesen werden.

Gruss
fs

----------


## Schorschel

> Hallo,
> 
> mittels hochsensitiver PCR-Reaktion können auch bei einem noch lokal begrenzten Gleason 6 TumorzellBRUCHSTÜCKE (aus abgestorbenen Zellen) im Blut nachgesiesen werden.
> 
> Gruss
> fs


Lieber fs!

Danke...

Schorschel

----------


## wassermann

Hallo,
mir wurde von einem Urologen vor der OP gesagt, bei einem GS 3+3 Tumor müsse erst eine Mutation stattfinden, ehe dieser metastasieren könne. Wie passt das zu dieser Aussage und den aus dem Forum bekannten Verläufen, bei denen bei 3+3 multiple ossäre Metastasierungen festgestellt wurden?  Wenn ich recht erinnere, haben wir hier auch einen GS2+3 mit Metastasen. Fand hier Mutation statt, dh. sind hier die Metastasen aggressiver oder sind es Zellen mit dieser Aggressivität, die sich verbreiten? Oder ist es wieder einmal (nur) ein Diagnose-Fehler? Die Anztworten hätten ja wieder Einfluss auf bestimmte Therapie-Maßnahmen. Schwirren dann in meinem Blut 3+3 oder 3+4 oder 4+5 Zellen herum, wenn mir bei der Biopsie 3+3 bestätigt wurde?
Man entschuldige die laienhafte Fragestellung, doch denke ich, dass der Kern der Fragestellung so abwegig nicht ist. Ich hoffe, er wird verstanden.
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Wassermann,

in der Tat kann man PCa-Zellen im Blut nachweisen. Das gelingt bei nachweislich Erkrankten und bemerkenswerterweise bei nachweislich Erkrankten nicht. Bemerkenswert ist jedoch auch, dass dieser Nachweis auch bei nachweislich Gesunden und sogar bei Frauen gelingt.

Man sollte sehr differenziert mit der Sache umgehen können.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Dieter,
habe ich das richtig verstanden? An PK Erkrankten kann man keine PCa-Zellen im Blut nachweisen? Gilt das denn für alle Stadien der Erkrankung? Müssen denn die Zellen nicht in die Blutlaufbahn, um Metastasen bilden zu könnnen? Oder liegt das Problem bei de Detektion?
Die Folgerung, dass man bei Nachweis von PCa-Zellen nicht erkrankt ist, kann doch nach den obigen Aussagen nicht sein.
Ich kriege das "nicht gebacken".
Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Günter Feick

> Sind auch bei einem noch intrakapsulären Tumor bereits Krebszellen im Blut unterwegs oder ist ein immunhämatologischer Nachweis von Krebszellen im Blut automatisch ein Beweis für Metastasierung?
> Schorschel


 
Hallo Schorschel und auch Wassermann,

Wener Roessler und ich bemühen uns aktuell auch um mehr Informationen zum Thema PCa Zellen im Serum durch ein bestimmtes Nachweisverfahren. Sobald wir mehr Erkenntnisse haben, werden wir sie mitteilen.

Ein wenig Info. zum Thema Mikrometastasierung ist in diesem Text (Auszug aus e-mail) von Prof. Weckermann ersichtlich. 

Günter


Es zeigte sich, dass der Tumorzellnachweis im Knochenmark vor radikaler Prostatektomie ein unabhängiger Prognosefaktor für den postoperativen Verlauf ist. *Allerdings* *korreliert das sogenannte biochemische Rezidiv, d. h. der PSA-Anstieg nach* *Prostataentfernung nicht mit einem gehäuften Auftreten von Mikrometastasen* *im Knochenmark.* Dies könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass diese Tumorzellen mit den z. Zt. verwandten Antikörpern nicht erfasst werden. Wir werden daher weiter an der Charakterisierung dieser Tumorzellen arbeiten. 
Die Charakterisierung erfolgt im Institut für Immunologie der Universität München.

Zur klinischen Relevanz: Da die Tumorzellen sowohl bei Patienten mit biochemischem Progress als auch bei Männern ohne PSA- Rezidiv nachweisbar sind, leiten wir aus dem Knochenmarkresultat keine therapeutische Konsequenz ab, sondern empfehlen - wie sonst auch - die PSA-gesteuerte Nachsorge. Allerdings sind wir weiterhin an der Charakterisierung dieser Tumorzellen sehr interessiert. Denn nur auf diesem Wege können die Vorläufer der
Knochenmetastasen erkannt und genauer definiert werden. Fernziel ist die Entwicklung von Medikamenten, die diese minimale Tumorlast eliminieren.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> habe ich das richtig verstanden? An PK Erkrankten kann man keine PCa-Zellen im Blut nachweisen? Gilt das denn für alle Stadien der Erkrankung? Müssen denn die Zellen nicht in die Blutlaufbahn, um Metastasen bilden zu könnnen? Oder liegt das Problem bei de Detektion?
> Die Folgerung, dass man bei Nachweis von PCa-Zellen nicht erkrankt ist, kann doch nach den obigen Aussagen nicht sein.
> Ich kriege das "nicht gebacken".
> Gruß
> Wassermann


Hallo Wassermann,

mit der von fs erwähnten Methode wurden von verschiedenen Gruppen Untersuchungen durchgeführt. Die Ergebnisse gingen sehr weit auseinander. Es wurden Prostatakrebszellen bei PCa-Erkrankten sowohl gefunden als auch nicht gefunden.  Und es wurden mit demselben Verfahren auch bei Nichterkrankten und sogar im Blut von Frauen fälschlich PCa-Zellen indentifiziert. Es besteht kein Zweifel daran, dass man "schwimmende" Tumorzellen im Blut finden kann, je nach Stadium mehr oder weniger. Allerdings ist zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wegen zu großer Ungenauigkeiten noch kein Nutzen für die Praxis gegeben.

Wenn Du willst, kann ich Dir einen Link zum Abruf der Details zusenden. 

Gruß Dieter

----------


## wassermann

DAnke, Dieter, für die Erläuterung. Über den Link würde ich mich freuen.
Gruß
Wassermann

PS
Gut, dass du wieder ein Profil eingestellt hast. Ich hätte hierzu bei Gelegenheit eine Frage. Ist es dir recht, wenn ich das öffentlich mache?

----------


## Anonymous1

> PS
> Gut, dass du wieder ein Profil eingestellt hast. Ich hätte hierzu bei Gelegenheit eine Frage. Ist es dir recht, wenn ich das öffentlich mache?


kein Problem!

----------


## wowinke

Hallo
aus gehend vom Anlass der Diskusion 11Jahre PK  ist natürlich mit den Beiträge dei Sachlage bei GeorgS wieder offen, liegt denn nun dort ein PK
vor.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Wolfgang,

weder mein „Leibarzt“ noch der begleitende Urologe zweifeln daran, dass es ein PK ist - leider.

Gewissheit bekommst Du erst, wenn ich über den Jordan gegangen bin und meine Prostata der Wissenschaft zur Verfügung stelle. 

Denn: 
Ich lasse meine Prostata weder mit einer Stanz- noch mit eine Saturationsbiopsie (= Sättigungsbiopsie mit 25 Stanzen) traktieren, nur um zu erfahren, was der von mir sehr geschätzte Prof. Stamey, der  amerikanische PSA-Papst, auf der Grundlage einer über 20-jährigen Langzeitstudie schon vor Jahren erkannt hat:

,Wir müssen uns darüber im Klaren sein, dass Männer früher oder später alle Prostatakrebs bekommen. Das fängt schon in jungen Jahren an... bei acht Prozent der 20-Jährigen wurde Krebs festgestellt. Unter den 70-Jährigen waren es gar 70 Prozent.“ 

 „Wenn ein Mann einer Biopsie zustimmt, hat er auch mit einem positiven Resultat zu rechnen. Aber, wenn wir dem nicht das Wissen gegenüberstellen, wie niedrig die Todesrate ist, überschätzen wir die Signifikanz einer positiven Biopsie.“
http://www.jurology.com/pt/re/juro/a...0000-00018.htm
http://www.ama-assn.org/amednews/200...1/hll21011.htm

Welche Dynamik so ein Eingriff entwickeln kann,  haben wir bei Hans Peter mit seinen gerade mal 48 Jahren zeitnah mitverfolgen können.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2300


Zitat Schorschel:
eine vielleicht dumme Frage

Lieber Schorschel,
richtige Fragen sind die Wegweiser im Erkenntnisprozess. Du hast mal wieder das geballte Forumwissen mobilisiert :-) und wir haben gelernt, es gibt mehr offene Fragen als Antworten zur Metastasenbildung.

Dankenswerterweise hat fs mit seiner umgehenden Antwort auf einen weiteren Aspekt hingewiesen, der in meinem Befund des Speziallabors für Immunhämatologie auch erwähnt wird: 
„Daneben waren viele Zellfragmente ... nachweisbar, diese treten zum Beispiel nach Chemotherapie, Bestrahlung oder im Rahmen immunologischer Abwehrreaktionen als Zeichen der Zellschädigung auf.“
Da ich weder eine Chemo noch eine Bestrahlung hatte, bleibt die immunologische Abwehrreaktion als wahrscheinliche Ursache.


Zitat Wassermann:
Wenn ich recht erinnere, haben wir hier auch einen GS 2+3 mit Metastasen. 

Hallo Wassermann,
„...eine deutlich erhöhte Anzahl zirkulierender, vitaler tumorverdächtiger Zellen im Blut ... mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ... aus dem Tumor ausgeschwemmte Zellen.“ sind  noch keine Metastasen, evtl. Vorläufer der Knochenmetastasen.
Ob sich daraus aktive Metastasen entwickeln und wann dieser Prozess beginnt, ist ebenfalls eine offene Frage.

Günters Info zum Thema Mikrometastasierung gibt uns einen Einblick in die Vielschichtigkeit  dieser Prozesse. 

Herzliche Grüsse im Morgengrauen 

GeorgS

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Georg,

der interessante Link, den Du nennst, muss lauten:




> www.urology.com/pt/re/juro/a...0000-00018.htm


Bei Dir war ein "j" zuviel drin...

Herzliche Grüße

Schorschel

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg,
vielen Dank für Info. 

Deine These ist : 
wenn ein PSA-Anstieg erfolgt,ist es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein Karzinom. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist so hoch, dass sich eine Biopsie állein für den Nachweise erübrigt.

Da kann ich soweit mit gehen. 

Die Frage ist, wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass im individuellen Fall das vorliegende Karzinom zum Tod führt, und kann ich diese Frage ohne Biopsie beantworten.



Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wassermann

Hallo Georg,
ich meinte nicht, die im Blut zirkulierenden Zellen, sondern manifeste Metastasen, die bei im Forum vorhandenen Fällen nach den Historien mit 3+3 sowie in mind. einem Fall mit 2+3 vorkommen (die Namen habe ich jetzt nicht präsent).
Dies wirft doch die von Wowinke gestellten Frage auf, woher man weiß, welche Krebse sich wie entwickeln, zumal es scheinbar auch divergente DNA-Anlaysen gibt bzw. Mutationen durchaus vorzukommen scheinen.

Gruß
Wassermann

----------


## Harro

*GS-Ermittlung*

Hallo lieber Georg

Zitat:
2. Abgesehen von den sehr aggressiven P-Karzinomen mit kleinen PSA-Werten, kann man bei stetig steigendem PSA an Hand der PSA-Verdopplungszeiten die Gleason-Summe recht genau schätzen 



> Das würde mich auch interessieren, ob sich da mein GS verändert hat.


Meine PKH ist hinsichtlich der PSA-Veränderungen nach der DHB ziemlich vollständig. Kannst Du hiervon anhand der Verdoppelungszeiten einen neuen GS ermitteln?

*"Immer die kleinen Freuden aufpicken, bis das große Glück kommt. Und wenn es nicht kommt, dann hat man wenigstens die kleinen Glücke gehabt"*
(Theodor Fontane)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Hutschi,
das ist ein sehr intersanter Ansatz, der da zum Ausdruck kommt.

Die These heißt:
kann durch DHB der Gleasonscore verändert werden?

Wenn nun Georg auf Basis Deiner PKH einen "neuen" Glesonscore" errechnet, wärst Du den bereit auch den pathologischen Beweis anzutreten. Oder gibt es den Beweis bereits in der Literatur


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo

aus der Diskission leite ich ab, 

1.für den alleinigen Nachweise eines Karzinoms bei steigenden PSA-Wert
   braucht mann keine Biopsie (Entzündung kann anderweitig
  ausgeschlosssen werden) 

2. Für die Ermittlung des Gleasonscores ist eine Biopsie ebenfalls nicht
    erforderliche da sich dieser sich aus der PSAVZ ermitteln lässt.

Damit sind wir bei der Frage bei welcher PSAVZ ohne Therapie das Karzinom sicher zum Tode führt.

Wie ist dei Meineung dazu?


Gruß
wolfgang

----------


## Harro

*Pathologischer Beweis eines neuen GS*

Hallo, lieber Wolfgang, zunächst mal gehe ich noch davon aus, daß das angedachte Experiment nur eine rechnerische Aussage ergibt. Deine Frage, ob ich das pathologisch überprüfen lassen würde, um neue auch für Alle interessante Informationen zu bekommen, muß ich leider nach meinen traurigen Erfahrungen mit der alten Stanzbiopsie verneinen. Aber 1. März 2008 lasse ich per FNAB eine DNA-Zytometrie von Prof. Böcking auswerten und mit den Werten vergleichen, die er bei unlängst ihm übermittelten alten Stanzen von 2001 ermittelt hat. Das werde ich bzw. unsere FNAB-Gruppe dann hier ins Forum einbringen. Wird sicher eine höchst interessante Demonstration der Möglichkeiten der Auswertung von FNAB-Proben nach 
vorheriger Therapie.

*"Geh aufrecht wie die Bäume, lebe dein Leben so stark* *wie die Berge, sei sanft wie der Frühlingswind, bewahre die Wärme der Sonne im Herzen und der große Geist wird mit dir sein"   * (Weisheit der Navajo)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Hutschi,
Danke für diese Info, spannende Sache, auch das Hilft in der auf geworfenen Frage weiter.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:- 
Den Gleason-Wert aus der PSA-Verdopplungszeit berechnen zu können, halte ich für eine fragwürdige These. Unter Hormontherapie vollzieht sich eine gegenläufige Entwicklung. Die PSA-Werte sinken (zunächst), die Malignität verschlechtert sich, weil Zellen höherer Malignität zu dominieren beginnen. Auch kann man den PSA-Wert, d.h. das Wachstum des Krebses,  durch antiamgiogene Mittel verlangsamen, ohne dass dies einen Einfluss auf dessen Malignität hat.
Man muss das Wachstum (= PSA) des Krebses gedanklich trennen von der DNA-Entartung (= Malignität) desselben. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Reinhardo,
Danke für den Beitrag, deine Aussagen würden dann jedoch den Ansätzen die GeorgS beschrieben hat widersprechen.

Die These war: 

1.für den alleinigen Nachweise eines Karzinoms bei steigenden PSA-Wert
braucht mann keine Biopsie (Entzündung kann anderweitig
ausgeschlosssen werden) 

2. Für die Ermittlung des Gleasonscores ist eine Biopsie ebenfalls nicht
erforderliche da sich dieser sich aus der PSAVZ ermitteln lässt

Deine Aussage beutet dann, dass ein Biopsie zur Ermittlung der Malignität notwendig, da diese sich nicht aus der PSAVZ ableiten lässt. 

Kann ich mit gehen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Hutschi, Reinardo, Wolfgang,

bitte um Nachsicht, wenn ich nicht umgehend antworte und nicht jeden Beitrag einzeln, sondern häufig die Form einer „Sammelantwort“ wähle. 
Will mich nicht völlig vereinnahmen lassen von meinem Untermieter und dem Forum, denn es gibt da noch das pralle Leben.

1. 
Berechnen kann man den GS auf Grund der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit nicht, sondern schätzen, weil aus vielen PK-Geschichten ein sog. Häufigkeitszusammenhang  zwischen GS und PSA-VZ  evident wurde. Keine These, sondern Erfahrungswissen!

2. Diese Schätzung sollte durch die Bestimmung zusätzlicher Marker (CGA, CEA, NSE, PAP, ...) gestützt werden, denn es gibt noch die „sehr aggressiven P-Karzinome, die wenig PSA ausscheiden. 

3. 
Die Schätzung des GS ist sinnvoll bei unbehandelten P-Karzinomen mit stetig steigenden PSA-Werten. Es ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass allein schon unter Proscar der PSA-Wert „verfälscht“ wird (in der Regel halbiert); bei der Chemo und Bestrahlung fällt er meistens und unter der DHB ist es gar eine umgekehrt proportionale Wechselbeziehung, wie Reinardo nicht nur aus eigener Erfahrung zu berichten wusste. 
Insofern ist die Schätzung des GS aus der PSA-VZ bedeutsam für „Frischlinge“ und WW-ler.

4.
Mit großem Interesse verfolge ich den Thraed „Feinnadel-Aspirationsbiopsie (3)“.
Mit der vergleichsweise schonenderen FNAB und der DNAZ erfährt die PK-Diagnose eine erneute Ausdifferenzierung (Malignität), die gerade im Begriff ist zum anerkannten Therapieinstrument zu mutieren, mit dem der Urologe bei einer günstigen „DNA-Verteilung sowohl zu einer „Wait-and-see–Strategie raten“ könnte – ohne wegen der Leitlinien juristische Konsequenzen fürchten zu müssen - als auch für diejenigen, die grundsätzlich gewillt sind, mit radikalen Therapien samt ihren Nebenwirkungen zu überleben. 


Hallo auch an *die Gruppe Gleichgesinnter*,

Bedingungslose Anerkennung für Eure Initiative und die Mitwirkung kompetenter Fachärzte. 

Möge es Prof. Böcking und Dr. Bliemeister, diesen mutigen  Querdenkern, sowie den Mitgliedern aus dem Forum, die ihre PK-Geschichten und Verlaufskurven mit einbringen,  gelingen, die verkrusteten Leitlinien für die Behandlung des PCa aufzubrechen. Wie bei der PSA-VZ, hätten Betroffene Anteil daran, sollten FNAB und DNA zum kostengünstigen Standard in den urologischen Praxis heranreifen.


Herzliche Grüsse 

GeorgS


PS
Zitat Wolfgang:
Damit sind wir bei der Frage bei welcher PSAVZ ohne Therapie das Karzinom sicher zum Tode führt.

„Wenn ich das wüsste, hätte ich den Nobelpreis.“ antwortete mir der Vertreter meines „Leibarztes“ bei einem meiner Jahreschecks.

Prof. Böcking habe ich bereits in einem anderen Thread den Nobelpreis gewünscht. :-) :-) :-)

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...90&postcount=1

----------


## Harro

*Werbeträger*

Hallo Georg, hab Dank für Deine schon lange erwartete Antwort. Ganz besondere Anerkennung verdienst Du aber dafür, daß Du Dich so vehement für die FNAB mit der Auswertung der DNA-Zytometrie einsetzt. Ich bin sicher, daß es zu dieser Bewertungsmöglichkeit bzw. des Erkennens der Biologie eines PCa hier im Forum in den nächsten Monaten noch sehr viel zu lesen gibt.

*"Wem das Wasser bis zum Halse steht, der darf den Kopf nicht hängen lassen"*

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg
vielen Dank für Deine Informationen.Im Punkt 4 bin ich voll auf Deiner Seite.Auch Deine Aussage bzgl. "Frischlinge" und zum Erfahrungswissen kann ich mit gehen.

Bei meiner Frage die Du nocheinmal aufgezeigt hast war mir schon klar, dass es hier zu (noch) keine Antort gibt.

Aber eben für diese Frage 
"Damit sind wir bei der Frage bei welcher PSAVZ ohne Therapie das Karzinom sicher zum Tode führt."

Gibt es Ärtze mit viel Erfahrungswissen, auch zu PSA VZ (insbesonder auch der Dynamik) und anderen individuellen Markmalen, die die eine Antwort darauf haben.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

sind meine Werte vom 28.11.2007, besonders der in den Normalbereich (< 100) gefallene und dort verweilende CGA-Wert: 

01.2007 - 291ug/l 
06.2007 -  76 ug/l
08.2007 -  94 ug/l
11.2007 -  88 ug/l

Der zweite Tumormarker NSE (ebenfalls spezifisch für neuroendokrine Tumore), den ich erstmals habe bestimmen lassen, liegt auch im Normalbereich:

NSE – 9,4 ug/l

Der Testosteronwert  ist wieder gestiegen: 

01.2007 – 646 ng/dl
05.2007 – 402 ng/dl
06.2007 – 340 ng/dl
08.2007 – 413 ng/dl
11.2007 – 657 ng/dl

Der PSA-Wert tänzelt im Zwanziger-Bereich mit steigender Tendenz:
01.2007 - 19,1 ng/ml
05.2007 - 26,4 ng/ml
06.2007 - 18,8 ng/ml
07.2007 - 29,2 ng/ml
08.2007 - 25,4 ng/ml - Testgerät des Urologen und von derselben Blutprobe
08.2007 - 21,2 ng/ml - vom Fremdlabor bestimmt
11.2007 - 24,3 ng/ml

Im Kontext der Diskussion, “dass PSA in Tumoren als endogenes antiangiogenes Protein wirken kann“, erfährt nicht nur die Aussage von Bob Leibowitz

„Für meine Patienten wäre es mir lieber, sie hätten ein deutlich erhöhtes PSA zusammen mit einem hohen physiologischen Testosteronspiegel statt eines niedrigen, aber messbaren PSA zusammen mit niedrigem Testosteron.“

eine gewisse Bestätigung, sondern darüber hinaus auch die sich wandelnde Wichtung erhöhter PSA-Werte vor Beginn jedweder Therapie.

Hat die PSA-VZ bei diesen PSA-Bocksprüngen noch prognostischen Wert?

Die zweite Frage, ob die überraschend guten CGA-Werte mit Veränderungen in der Sonographie einhergehen, wird im Januar abgeklärt.

Ein besinnliches und gesegnetes Weihnachten wünscht uns allen

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Zwölf Jahre lebe ich nun mit meinem Untermieter bei sehr guter Lebensqualität.

Auf die Frage, ob die überraschend guten CGA-Werte mit Veränderungen in der Sonographie einhergehen, gibt es (noch?) keine eindeutige Antwort.

Mein Uro hat jetzt ein Ultraschallgerät mit Farbdoppler. Ganz schön gewachsen, dachte ich im ersten Moment, als ich die beeindruckenden Bilder sah. 
Der genaue Vergleich mit dem letzten Ultraschallbild: 
-	kaum Wachstum 
-	PK innerhalb der Kapsel
-	PV: 50 ml; Untermieter hat „ausgebaut“ (vorletzte Messung 2001: 30ml) 
-	erstaunlich wäre, dass ich keine Miktionsprobleme habe.


Die Antwort auf die Frage, ob  die PSA-VZ bei diesen PSA-Bocksprüngen noch prognostischen Wert hat, ist eine *Hypothese*, kein gesichertes Erfahrungswissen(!), denn es gibt nicht allzu viel vergleichbare Paradiesvögel:

1. Möglichkeit – für die Realisten 
Den nächstkleineren PSA-Wert als vorletzten Wert in die Formel einsetzen: 

06.2007 - 18,8 ng/ml
11.2007 - 24,3 ng/ml
PSA-VZ => 1,3 Jahre

2. Möglichkeit – für unverbesserliche Optimisten
Die Jahres-PSA-VZ bestimmen:
01.2007 - 19,1 ng/ml
11.2007 - 24,3 ng/ml
PSA-VZ => 2,4 Jahre

3. Möglichkeit – für hartnäckige Pessimisten
Die PSA-Bocksprünge sind ein Hinweis für fortschreitende Entdifferenzierung der PK-Zellen.

Dieser Prozess möge sich im Schneckentempo vollziehen, wünscht uns allen

GeorgS


PS. 
Hallo Günter Feick,
danke für Deine Recherche zum 3-D-Sonographen: 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?t=2233

Der Beitrag weckte das Interesse meines Urologen, „weil jedes herkömmliche 2-D-Ultraschallgerät *für nur rund 400* *Euro* zu einem 3-D-Sonographen aufgerüstet werden kann. ...“

----------


## Hans (GL)

Georg, herzlichen Glückwunsch. 
Möge Dein PSA Wert weiterhin stabil bleiben.

Viele Grüße
Hans

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Georg,
Du bist ein weiteres großartiges Beispiel für das was möglich ist. 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## GeorgS

danke für die Glückwünsche. Jedes dieser vielen Jahre ist ein unverdientes Geschenk und so fällt mir schwer, den Weihrauch (@ hartmuth: großartig) anzunehmen, denn wir erleben es wieder mal zeitnah im Thread Diagnose: PK und BK, Chancen?

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ad.php?p=22822

welches Krankheitsbild  mit PSA 26,2mg/ml einhergehen kann.

Wer sich für WW entscheidet, sollte mit der Ungewissheit leben können.
Das Damoklesschwert der Metastasen bleibt, denn wir wissen, disseminierte Tumorzellen finden wir im Blut auch dann, wenn der PK noch in der Kapsel ist.

Deshalb bleibt meine Freude verhalten. Sei denn der nächste Ultraschall lieferte eine hinreichende Erklärung für die gefallenen CGA-Werte:

Anzeichen einer beginnenden Remission - das wäre mein später Neujahrswunsch für alle Mitbetroffenen

GeorgS

----------


## Schorschel

Lieber Georg!

Glückwunsch!!!

Dein Beispiel macht mir (und sicher auch anderen) Mut...

Weiterhin alles Gute und mindestens 12 weitere schöne Jahre voller Lebensqualität!

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Georg,

auch ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei deiner "Therapie".

Auch bei mir fällt der CGA, ich lasse es direkt im Labor machen, daher gehe ich davon aus, das die Werte stimmen. 

Wir kennen Werte, bei denen man die Messung anzweifeln kann, wenn das Blut micht schnell genug verarbeitet wird.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## GeorgS

Aktuelle PSA-Werte:

01.2007 - 19,1 ng/ml
05.2007 - 26,4 ng/ml
06.2007 - 18,8 ng/ml
08.2007 - 25,4 ng/ml - Testgerät des Urologen und von derselben Blutprobe
08.2007 - 21,2 ng/ml - vom Fremdlabor bestimmt
11.2007 - 24,3 ng/ml
02.2008 - 26.2 ng/ml
07.2008 - 31,8 ng/ml

PSA-VZ bei diesen PSA-Bocksprüngen (s. # 52)

1. Möglichkeit  für die Realisten, den vorletzten PSA-Wert in die Formel einsetzen:
02.2008 - PSA 26.2 ng/ml
07.2008 - PSA 31,8 ng/ml 
PSA-VZ: 540 Tage = 1,5 Jahre

2. Möglichkeit - für unverbesserliche Optimisten, den vorangegangenen Höchstwert in die Formel einsetzen:
05.2007 - 26,4 ng/ml
07.2008 - 31,8 ng/ml
Jahres-PSA-VZ: 1583 Tage = 4,3  Jahre


DHEAS -  gefallen von 387 auf  293 ug/dl. Der erhöhte Wert war im Mai 2007 der Anlass, eine Therapieergänzung zu erwägen: Hormonausgleich (Utrogest) und  5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer (Avodart).

Die Intervalle des PSA-Monitorings sind in 2008 wieder größer. Die Blutabnahme ist eine ziemliche Plackerei mit etlichen Hämatomen bei geringer Ausbeute, bedingt durch schwer zu lokalisierende Venen. 

Die vergleichenden Ultraschallbilder  deren Möglichkeiten und Grenzen mir bewusst sind  erhalten daher eine diagnostische Vorreiterrolle.

Ende Juni 08 hatte ich vorübergehend Miktionsprobleme beim Wasserlassen am Morgen. Der Urologe vermutete die Ursache im benignen Anteil, der näher an der Harnröhre liegt. 
Wir waren daher erstaunt über das Ergebnis des Ultraschalls. Das Volumen der Prostata hat sich verändert: *50 ml => 34 ml*.


Gruss

GeorgS

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Georg,

das sieht doch wirklich sehr schön aus, Gratulation.  Auch ich schätze die optimale LQ. 

Ich kenne einen Altersgenossen von dir, der beobachtet seit Jahren seinen PSA von ca. 30 mit einer auch recht großen Prostata. Der ältere Herr ist leider seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr erschienen, ist mit seinem hohen Alter noch beruflich aktiv.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin, Konrad

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,
seit Mai war mein Jahrescheck überfällig.

05.2007 - PSA: 26,4
10.2008 - PSA : 35,6
Anmerkung: Die PSA-Bocksprünge dazwischen (s.  #58)  wären nur bedingt verwertbar, weil vom anderen Labor.
PSA-Verdoppelungszeit: 1203 Tage = 3,3 Jahre => weiterhin langsames Wachstum.

Die in den Normbereich gefallenen Tumormarker (CGA, NSE) und  der Tastbefund (eine derbe Verhärtung, sonst wieder relativ elastisch) seien ungewöhnlich.

Die Lage des Tumors ist der Knackpunkt: Einerseits wohl eine Erklärung für die gute Uroflowmetrie, andererseits liegt der Tumor sehr nahe am Übergang zu den Samenblasen, wie die MRT/MRS mit endorektaler Spule ergeben hat.

Um „Nebendebatten“ zu vermeiden:  Ich habe diese, den Organismus wenig belastende, Untersuchung (MRT/MRS) in Kenntnis der kritischen Einwände gewählt.

*****************
Befund (Auszug):

Vergrößerte Prostata mit nodulärer Hyperplasie des zentralen Drüsenanteils.

In der Morphologie und Spektroskopie links posterolateral (4:00 bis 6:00 Uhr) tumorverdächtiger Befund mit Verdacht auf eine Infiltration am Übergang zu den Samenblasen.

In der Spektroskopie besteht im o.g. Bezirk ein pathologisches Verhältnis der relevanten Metaboliten mit einem ChoCr/Ci-Verhältnis von bis zu 2,57. Im Bereich der Prostatakapsel links/am Übergang zu den Samenblasen sind die Werte aufgrund des naturgemäß erhöhten Rauschanteils nicht adäquat verwertbar.

In der übrigen peripheren Zone finden sich insbesondere rechtsseitig streifige, signalarme Veränderungen, ohne pathologisches Verhältnis der relevanten Metaboliten und ohne auffälliges Enhancement. 

In den erfassten Skelettabschnitten ergibt sich kein auffälliger Herdbefund. Innerhalb der Scanstrecke kein Nachweis pathologisch vergrößerter Lymphknoten oder suspekter Konglomerate.

**************

Die MRT bestätigt die 9-jährige Ultraschall-Diagnose meines „Leibarztes“.
Wenn alle Laborwerte, bes. der  Hormonstatus vorliegen, wird über das weitere Vorgehen entschieden.


Gruss

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Im Januar 2009 waren es 13 Überlebensjahre. Mein Untermieter ist kooperativ und macht keine Beschwerden.

In welche Schublade – WW oder AS –  mein Vorgehen gehört, ist das geringste Problem. Die PSA-VZ, mein Lieblingskriterium, beträgt 3,3 Jahre, d.h. weiterhin langsames Wachstum. 

Als ich mit den MRT-Aufnahmen unterm Arm meinem „Leibarzt“ kleinlaut berichtete, dass ich nach den überraschend in den Normbereich gefallenen Werten der neuroendokrinen Markern (CGA, NSE, ...) noch nicht mit dem Hormonausgleich ( nicht Hormonblockade!) angefangen habe, brummelte er sinngemäß vor sich hin, es sei lange her, dass er einen 
PK-Patienten  verloren habe und ob ich das etwa ändern wolle.

Vor zusätzlichen Therapiemaßnahmen wurde ein Hormonstatus und Infla-Check angeordnet.

********************

In der Zwischenzeit habe ich den vollständigen  MRT/MRS-Befund mit einem erfahrenen Meister der „schneidenden Zunft“ erörtert. Er  hat sich die Aufnahmen genau angesehen. Überraschend für mich, nicht nur die Lage und Ausdehnung des Tumors, sondern auch die „signalarmen Veränderungen“.
Um seine Einschätzung zu verdeutlichen, zeigte er mir danach Aufnahmen  von entferntem Drüsenmaterial; die PK-Struktur (mit klaren Konturen) war nicht homogen, sondern ähnlich einem Archipel (Inselgruppe). 
Sein Fazit: 
Für Kollegen wahrscheinlich noch operabel.  Er würde es nicht machen.

Bestrahlung oder Hormonblockade wären s. E. die richtigen Optionen ... oder ich lege auf der Rückfahrt einen Zwischen-Stop in Heroldsbach ein, ergänzte ich. Er nickte mit einem zustimmenden Lächeln. Er ahnte wohl, dass die letzte Option mit meiner PSA-VZ und meiner Lebenseinstellung kompatibel ist.

*********************

Der Hormonstatus und  Infla-Check liegen nun vor. Nach dem Kurzurlaub wird über das weitere Vorgehen entschieden. 


Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Musste den „Kurzurlaub“ wiederholen. Todesfall in der Familie nach 92 Lebensjahren. Die letzten 8 Jahre bettlägerig. Obwohl kein Ca und schmerzfrei, war es eine Erlösung.

Weil der Konsultationstermin mit meinem „Leibarzt“ verschoben werden musste, habe ich zuvor noch eine Blutentnahme machen lassen. Die Laborwerte nach der Rückkehr: 
PSA-Wert wieder mal leicht fallend, die anderen Werte im Normbereich.

PSA:
10. 2008 - 35,6  ng/ml
03. 2009 - 34,7  ng/ml

Gruss

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,
nach meinem Konsultationstermin:

10. 2008 - PSA : 35,6 ng/ml
05. 2009 - PSA : 42,6 ng/ml

PSA-Verdoppelungszeit: 803 Tage = 2,2 Jahre 

Anmerkung: Der PSA-Wert 34,7 ng/ml vom  03. 2009 sei nur bedingt verwertbar, weil anderes Labor in Wohnortnähe.

Trotz PSA-Anstieg war die klinische Untersuchung im Vergleich zu den Voruntersuchungen wenig verändert. Die Prostata deutlich vergrößert, prall-elastisch mit verstrichenem Sulcus und geringer Verhärtung im Bereich des re. Prostatalappens. Die Ultraschall-Bilder ebenfalls wenig verändert.

Obwohl beschwerdefrei, habe ich endlich mit dem Hormonausgleich begonnen (nicht zu verwechseln mit H-Blockade und nicht mit synthetischem, sondern natürlichem Progesteron).
Gleichzeitig stärke ich mein Immunsystem mit einer Vitaminkur (war da etwas schlampert  in letzter Zeit  :Stirnrunzeln: ).

Danach erwäge ich eine Kurzzeitbehandlung mit Avodart (ein 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer), und zwar in der „Aufsättigungs-Dosierung“ einer Pilotstudie, auf die Urologe fs vor Jahren im Forum aufmerksam gemacht hat.


Gruss

GeorgS

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich lieber Georg,
Mut hast Du, das muß man Dir lassen!



> Danach erwäge ich eine Kurzzeitbehandlung mit Avodart (ein 5-alpha-Reduktasehemmer), und zwar in der „Aufsättigungs-Dosierung“ einer Pilotstudie, auf die Urologe fs vor Jahren im Forum aufmerksam gemacht hat.


 Er schrieb aber auch, danach weiter einnehmen, das gilt für Alle ob operiert oder nicht! Es ist doch wegen den Wachstumshormonen z.B. IGF-1 und andere, da ist Avodart die bessere Lösung als Proscar! Die Sättigung mache ich z.Z. auch 1-1-1 und am 01.Juli ist Blutabnahme -direkt Labor Tiller- wird man sehen wie der DHT-Wert minimiert wurde, leider dauert es so lange (14 Tage) bis man den Bescheid bekommt!

Übrigens, bei mir sind es ja auch schon 11 Jahre...

Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Georg,

ich schliesse mich Helmut an und zolle Dir allerhoechste Bewunderung und druecke Dir die Daumen fuer die naechsten 11 Jahre.

Herzliche Gruesse aus Cesky Krumlov, einer wunderschoenen, historischen, ehemals boehmischen Stadt

Knut.

----------


## GeorgS

@ Mut hast Du, das muß man Dir lassen
@ zolle Dir allerhoechste Bewunderung

Danke, danke und erlaube mir, es etwas tiefer zu hängen. 
Ohne den Rückhalt einiger Ärzte,  ohne das Erfahrungswissen aus dem Forum und „ ... wenn Dein Schöpfer nicht so ausdauernd seine gnädige Hand über Dich gehalten hätte“, wie es Dieter aus Husum im Thread „Quellen der Gelassenheit“ (im Unterforum PK und Psyche) so einfühlsam formuliert hat,  hätte ich wohl weiche Knie bekommen.

Hinzukommt, dass ich mit damals 60 Jahren ein Grenzfall für WW bin. Ein 70-jähriger mit aPSA 5,6 und langer PSA_VZ kann in der Regel erwarten, er werde mit und nicht an seinem PK sterben. 


Zitat Helmut:
Die Sättigung mache ich z.Z. auch 1-1-1 ...

Hallo lieber Helmut,
Urologe fs berichtete von einer Aufsättigung  3-3-3 die ersten drei Tage und dann 1-0-0.
Die Frage, ob als Dauermedikation, ist zunächst noch offen.

Freue mich besonders mit Dir wegen Deiner 11 Jahre, nicht nur weil wir uns am schönen Tegernsee bei Kaffe und Kuchen(!) persönlich kennen lernten, sondern auch, weil es Dir mit einer anderen Therapieentscheidung gelungen ist – eine Ermutigung für Mitbetroffene. 

Zitat Knut:
„...und druecke Dir die Daumen fuer die naechsten 11 Jahre.“

Hallo Knut,
danke fürs Daumen drücken. Aber wenn schon, dann für die nächsten 11+x Jahre, denn 11 Jahre waren es bereits im Januar 2007 :L&auml;cheln: , als dieser Thread „angesetzt“ wurde. 
Weiterhin guten Aufenthalt im wunderschönen Cesky Krumlov.

Grüsse 

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

habe die Aufsättigungs-Dosierung 3x3x0,5 mg an 4 Tagen mit Avodart ohne Nebenwirkungen überstanden und fahre mit 0,5 mg  täglich seit ca. 4 Wochen weiter -  mit ersten, moderaten Nebenwirkungen. Bin gespannt auf die nächsten Laborwerte, wenn die Packung verbraucht ist. Zusätzlich habe ich mit dem Hormonausgleich angefangen, natürliches Progesteron  (Progestogel, 0-0-1) .

Grüsse

GeorgS

----------


## HansOH

Hallo Georg
ich habe mich beim lesen Deines Beitrags richtig mit Dir mitfreuen können. Das hat mich wieder aufgerichtet, weil ich gerade in einem schwarzen Loch war. Vielen Dank dafür. Habe auch mal in Deine Historie gesehen, mache ich eher nicht, weil ich das ganze Elend nur schwer ertragen kann. Helmut hat mich auch auf Avodard aufmerksam gemacht. Meine Frau meint, ich sollte doch mal einen Okologen aufsuchen für eine Zukunftsplanung. Meine Urologin ist zwar eine helle fixe Persönlichkeit aber noch jung und hat ev. noch nicht die große Erfahrung mit solchen Fällen. Meine Frau, als die Kasse Zicken machte ist sie wie eine Furie bis zum Vorstand. Wird mir erst jetzt klar was sie alles für mich gemacht hat. Ich komme gerade aus einer HB LHRH und es geht wieder rauf und runter. Naja Augen zu und durch.
Wünsche Dir weiter großen Mut und alles Gute auf Deinem Weg. Und berichte weiterhin, da für mich wichtig mit Avodart.
Hans
und immer am Ball bleiben.

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

Nach der 1. Avodartpackung (90. Stck) und der  1. Tube Progestogel beginnen die Laborwerte erwartungsgemäß zu fallen:

DHEA-S - der Hauptgrund für den Therapiebeginn:
06.2009 - 347 ul/dl
08.2009 - 289

PSA:
05.2009 - 42,6 ng/ml
08.2009 - 32,4

Die anderen Werte weiterhin im Normbereich.
Ultraschall: Prostata um ca. 2 ccm geschrumpft; Urologe meint, nach so kurzer Zeit ist mehr nicht zu erwarten.


Spätsommerliche Grüße 

bis zum 22. September. Das Wetter hält sich auch nicht an den willkürlich geänderten „Grenzwert“ der Meteorologen.  :L&auml;cheln:  :L&auml;cheln: 


@ HansOH
Hallo Georg
Das hat mich wieder aufgerichtet, weil ich gerade in einem schwarzen Loch war.

Hallo Hans,
so ein Feedback ermutigt mich, weiter zu berichten. Deine „Devise - Immer am Ball bleiben und nicht durchhängen. Informationen zum nächsten Schritt einholen“ ist goldrichtig und in Deiner Frau scheint eine Psychoonkologin zu stecken: Einen Onkologen aufzusuchen und das Immunsystem stärken sind in Deiner Situation nicht nur erwägenswert.

----------


## GeorgS

PSA:
05.2009 - 42,6 ng/ml
08.2009 - 32,4
12.2009 - 34,6

Die Aussagekraft der PSA-VZ (= 3 Jahre) muss unter Avodart relativiert werden und so übernimmt die Sonografie eine diagnostische Vorreiterrolle, zumal sie mit dem MRT/MRS Befund vom 10.2008 kompatibel war und ist. 

Trotz des PSA-Anstiegs sind Tast- und Ultraschallbefund unverändert. 
Die seit Juni 2007 stark gefallenen Werte der neuroendokrinen Tumormarker sind weiterhin im Normbereich und nun auch das

DHEA-S:
06.2009 - 347 ul/dl
08.2009 - 289
12.2009 - 234

Sieht nach Stillstand aus, meinte der Urologe in Wohnortnähe, der meinen Therapieweg wohlwollend begleitet.

Ein besinnliches, gesegnetes Weihnachten und Null-PK-Wachstum im Neuen Jahr wünscht uns allen 

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

keine neuen Laborwerte, denn heute sind es 14 Überlebensjahre und ich hoffe das nächste Jahr auch noch, um nach der 3. Heilungsphase ( als geheilt gilt, wer eine Therapie 5 Jahre rezidivfrei überlebt) den Platinstatus der YANA-Hompage zu erlangen:
http://www.yananow.net/Experiences.html

Habe in meinem Profil die PSA-Werte jetzt getrennt angeordnet:
1.	Labor Onkologe
2.	Labor Hausarzt vs. Urologe, der meinen Therapieweg  seit 2008 begleitet. 

Die PSA-Werte beim Onkologen steigen stetig ohne Bocksprünge und erlauben eine verlässliche Interpretation der PSA-VZ.

Prof.  Hackethal hat im Januar 1996 keinen PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen, als ich ihn damals wegen meiner Miktionsbeschwerden aufsuchte. Interessehalber habe ich den Wert mit Hilfe eines Diagramms „herunterinterpoliert“, denn der aPSA 5,6 beim Urologen im Jahr 1998 fiel ja nicht vom Himmel. Der geschätzte PSA-Wert 1996: 4,7 ng/ml.

Im Jahre 2007 zeigte nicht nur die PSA-VZ (1,3 Jahre  =  459 Tage!), sondern auch der CGA-Wert (291) Alarmstufe rot an, um dann nachhaltig bis heute in den Normbereich (< 110 ) zu fallen: 76-94-88-86.

Seit dem Therapiebeginn - Hormonausgleich (Progesteron) und Alpha5-Reduktasehemmer (Avodart) - ist jetzt auch das DHEA-S im Normbereich. 

Die Interpretation des sinkenden PSA-Wertes (34,6) und der Anstieg der PSA-VZ (3,04) muss aus bekannten Gründen relativiert werden. Die Sonographie zeitigt kein PK-Wachstum. 
Sollte mein Untermieter wieder zur Koexistenz bereit sein? Mir wäre es recht.

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Check beim Urologen vor Ort, der meine Therapie wohlwollend begleitet.

Laborwerte:

1. PSA: 31,7 -
fällt weiter, aber das sage ja nicht viel, wie LudwigS es mal wieder griffig formuliert hat:  „PSA-Reduzierung ist keine Kunst - die Tumorreduzierung ist es“.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Die PSA-VZ ist zwar ein wichtiges Kriterium für WW-ler mit stetig steigenden Werten, aber zu den Quellen und der Funktion des PSA gibt es in der Tat noch offene Fragen,  u. a. die antiangiogene Aktivität des Prostataspezifischen Antigens.*)


2. CGA, NSE**) und DHEA-S  weiter im Normbereich.
Die Aggressivität meines Untermieters hat sich seit 06.2007 verringert.


3. Sonographie mit Farbdoppler: 
Prostata schrumpft langsam, weiterhin Stillstand, meint der Urologe. 

„PSA-Reduzierung ist keine Kunst“ - Tumorstillstand ist Kleinkunst, an der ich Freude habe. Hoffentlich schläft der Untermieter weiter trotz Frühlingserwachen, wünscht uns allen

GeorgS

-----------------------------------------------
*)http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0317#post10317

**) dank eines Hinweises von LudwigS  :L&auml;cheln:  lass ich diese Tumormarker immer wieder mal bestimmen

----------


## GeorgS

Jahrescheck 2010 beim Onkologen.

PSA ng/ml:
10.2008  - 35,6 
05.2009  - 42,6
05.2010  - 32,0

Die anderen Laborwerte im Normbereich.

Die klinische Untersuchung im Vergleich zum Vorjahr wenig verändert. Die Prostata etwas geschrumpft, prall-elastisch mit geringer Verhärtung im Bereich des re. Prostatalappens. Tast- und Ultraschallbefund bestätigen die Meinung des Urologen vor Ort vom 09.04.2010:  Weiterhin Stillstand.

Aber: Dr. D. entdeckt hypodense Zone in der Leber, V.a. Leber-Metastase => CT- Befund: Lebercysten -  vermutlich als Nebenwirkung von 11 Monaten Avodart. 

Die auf dem Beipackzettel aufgeführten Nebenwirkungen 
Impotenz: 6,0 %
Verminderte Libido: 3,7 %
Ejakulationsstörung: 1,8 %
Gynäkomastie: 1,3 %

habe ich *alle* erfahren dürfen. Trotz der geringen Prozentsätze, war ich immer dabei. Vielleicht solltest Du mal Lotto spielen, scherzte meine Frau.
Nach Beendigung der Avodart-Kurzzeitbehandlung, kehren die Lebensgeister langsam - wegen der Halbwertzeit von 5 Wochen - wieder zurück und die Symptome  einer beginnender Fatique klingen ab.


Sommerliche Grüße

GeorgS

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Georg,
hatte mich ja gefreut, daß Du mal wieder bei mir warst und hatten auch über dieses Problem
>CT- Befund: Lebercysten -  vermutlich als Nebenwirkung von 11 Monaten Avodart<
geredet, kann es fast nicht glauben, daß die Leberzyste von Avodart sein soll ist denn dein Dr. D. davon überzeugt, daß es von Avodart herrühren könnte?

Nach dem ich im Februar 2010 meine letzte Plenaxis nach meinem Wunsch erhielt, hat mein Onkologe mir vorgeschlagen Erhaltungstherapie doch mit der Avodart zu machen und das tat ich auch bis jetzt und weiterhin, mal sehen! Die vier Nebenwirkungen stören mich nicht, denn ich habe ja keine Prostata mehr.

Lieber Georg, weiter hin viel Glück bei deiner PCa Taktik nach über 11 Jahren...! Bei mir wird es in genau 4 Wochen 12 Jahre nach OP!

Herzliche Grüsse auch an deine Frau
Helmut

----------


## GeorgS

Lieber Helmut,
 
  vermutlich heißt nicht sicher bzw. überzeugt sein.
 
  Bei diesem Hinweis auf dem Beipackzettel -
  Bei Verabreichung von Dutasterid an Patienten mit leichter bis mittelschwerer Leberfunktionsstörung ist Vorsicht angezeigt. Bei Patienten mit schwerer Leberfunktionsstörung ist Dutasterid kontraindiziert.
  - ist wohl von einer Belastung für die Leber auszugehen. 
 
  Auf englischsprachigen Seiten werden von Betroffenen noch weitere  Nebenwirkungen als auf dem Beipackzettel angeführt: Gewichtszunahme, trockener Mund, Geschmacksverfälschung, Geschmacksverlust, Kurzatmigkeit, Schwindel, ungewöhnliche Schmerzen in der Leistengegend, Steifigkeit in den Muskeln der Beine und Depressionen. 
** 
  Die depressiven Verstimmungen haben mich besonders beeinträchtigt.
  Da es ohnehin als Kurzzeit- und nicht Dauertherapie gedacht war, wurde Avodart abgesetzt. Die Lebensfreude ist nach drei Monaten wieder da.
 
  Natürlich habe ich auch an das Glas Rotwein als Ursache für die Lebercysten  gedacht, aber mein Leibarzt meinte mit einem verschmitzten Lächeln, es dürften auch mal zwei Gläschen sein. Dieser Empfehlung folge ich gerne, zumal er mich bis jetzt immer gut beraten hat.
 
  Herzliche Grüße zurück, ebenfalls an Dein liebe Frau.
 
  GeorgS
 
Einige Heilmittel sind gefährlicher als das Übel.                  Seneca

----------


## GeorgS

PSA ng/ml:
05.2009 - 42,6 - Onkologe (Beginn der Avodart-Therapie)
06.2009 - 39,8 - Urologe in Wohnortnähe
03.2010 - 31,7 - Urologe
05.2010 - 32,0 - Onkologe (Ende der Avodart-Therapie)
10.2010 - 48,1  Urologe

Die anderen Laborwerte sind  im Normbereich.

Auf den ersten Blick ein PSA-Bocksprung.

Setzt man den PSA-Wert vor Beginn der Avodarteinnahme und den Monate nach dem Ende der Avodarttherapie in den PSA-VZ-Rechner ein - durch den langsamem Eliminationsweg von Avodart, darf die PSA-Verdopplungszeit  erst jetzt wieder als Diagnoseinstrument mitberücksichtigt werden - ist es ein moderater Anstieg, denn eine  PSA-VZ von 4,7 Jahren (Laborwerte Urologe) bzw. 8,2 Jahren (Laborwerte Onkologe) lässt auf langsames PK-Wachstum schließen und nährt die Hoffnung,  im Jahre 2011 das dritte myProstate.eu-Sternchen für 15 Überlebensjahre zu ergattern.

Es sieht so aus, dass Progesteron ebenfalls die 5-Alpha-Reduktase hemmt, die das Testosteron in Dihydrotestosteron  umwandelt.

Im Kontext der Diskussion, dass PSA in Tumoren *vermutlich* als endogenes antiangiogenes Protein wirkt, hat der absolute PSA-Wert für mich bei der Therapieentscheidung weiterhin eine relative Bedeutung, zumal der PSA-Wert (im Gegensatz zu CGA, NSE usw.) kein Tumormarker ist.

Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

nun sind es drei Sterne ***  auf  www.myProstate.eu für 15 Überlebensjahre.

Habe im Geiste erneut den Schädel des 1997 verstorbenen Arztes, Prof. Julius Hackethal, gestreichelt, der mir im Januar 1996 nicht Heilung, sondern etliche Überlebensjahre mit meinem Untermieter in Aussicht gestellt hat. So viele Jahre habe ich nicht erwartet. 

Wie gehts weiter?

Werde

mich über jeden *Tag* ohne Beschwerden gemeinsam mit meiner lieben Frau freuen

beim anstehenden Jahrescheck meinen Onkologen in Bad Aibling dankend umarmen für seine - auf  Fachwissen, Erfahrungen und Intuition basierenden  individuellen Therapiemaßnahmen 

mit ihm weitere, PK-wachstumshemmende Therapieschritte erörtern

auf der Hinfahrt wieder einen Zwischenstopp in Heroldsbach einlegen, um zu danken und an einer wenig bekannten Quelle Kraft zu tanken für die Zukunft - wie es Dietrich Bonhoeffer einfühlsam in Worte gefasst hat:


Von guten Mächten treu und still umgeben, 
behütet und getröstet wunderbar, 
so will ich diese Tage mit euch leben 
und mit euch gehen in ein neues Jahr.


GeorgS
----------------------------------------
Das vollständige Gedicht von Dietrich Bonhoefer habe ich in den Thread Quellen der Gelassenheit  (# 34) gestellt:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...torische-Frage

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Georg,
ich freue mich einfach mit Dir....
Du bist ein Vorzeige-ASler. Aber ehrlich gesagt: Wer hat schon die Gabe, bei PSA über 40 so gelassen zu bleiben?
Alles Gute weiterhin.
Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## knut.krueger

Lieber Georg,
ich gehöre zu Deinem Fanclub, um das neue Unwort des Forums zu benutzen, und gratuliere Dir zu Deinem dritten Stern. Die Aufgaben wachsen, denn nun geht es um den vierten Stern. Ich wünsche Dir die Kraft, das Glück und natürlich die Gesundheit, auch dies Ziel zu erreichen. Es ist einfach schön, dass es Dich im Forum gibt, dass Du Dich mit Deinem außergewöhnlichen Weg hier einbringst, um auch Neubetroffenen zu zeigen, dass das erste Gebot nach PCa-Diagnose Gelassenheit sein sollte.
Alles Liebe und Gute!
Es grüßt Dich Dein Fan
Knut.

----------


## Pierrot

Lieber Georg

Auch ich gratuliere Dir zu Deinem dritten Stern und wünsche Dir für die Zukunft weiterhin beste Gesundheit und Wohlergehen. 

Natürlich danke ich Dir auch für Deine Unterstützung für mein Projekt www.myProstate.eu, das Du ja von Anfang an begleitet hast. 

Wenn Du so weiter machst, muss ich ja dann wohl in ein paar Jahren den vierten Stern einführen.  :L&auml;cheln:  Ich würde es Dir wünschen.

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## GeorgS

Danke für die guten Wünsche.

@ hartmuth 
Wer hat schon die Gabe, bei PSA über 40 so gelassen zu bleiben?
@ knut.krueger  
... um auch Neubetroffenen zu zeigen, dass das erste Gebot nach PCa-Diagnose Gelassenheit sein sollte. 

Das ist leichter gesagt als getan für einen Neubetroffenen. Die persönliche Einstellung zur Krankheit ist wichtig und an der Seite eines, kompetenten, Ruhe und Zuversicht ausstrahlenden, Arztes wächst die Gelassenheit des Patienten mit jedem Überlebensjahr. 
Übrigens: 
Wie knut.krueger  und Daniel Schmidt ein Kommunikationsproblem ausgeräumt haben, hat m.E. nicht nur am Rande mit zunehmender Gelassenheit zu tun. Hut ab.


@ Pierrot 
Wenn Du so weiter machst, muss ich ja dann wohl in ein paar Jahren den vierten Stern einführen.

Lieber Pierrot,
ich hoffe und wünsche Du musst bereits in drei Jahren den vierten Stern einführen, denn die anderen fünf Drei-Sterne-Mitstreiter auf www.myProstate.eu  - Klaus (A), Walter CW,  Norbert, Yokurt und BerndM mit jeweils unterschiedlichen   :L&auml;cheln:  Therapiewegen - wären vorher dran.
Ich hätte den längsten Weg zu bewältigen. Backe gern kleine Brötchen und denke, dass mit einer PSA-VZ von  4,7 Jahren das nächste Überlebensjahr eine reale Chance hat.

Sonnige Grüße aus Unterfranken

GeorgS

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Georg,

auch von  mir weiterhin alles Gute. Auch ich bin ein Fan von Dir, und, wie Du weißt, versuche auch ich meinen PK auszusitzen. Wir sind nicht alleine, auch in der Führung des BPS ist ein Mann, der sich von PSA 30 nicht beeindrucken lässt.

Dein Krebs wird Dich mit Sicherheit zu Lebzeiten nicht mehr ärgern! Das wünsche ich Dir.

Viele Grüße aus Australien

Wolfgang

----------


## Huskie

Nein, Ihr seid nicht alleine.
Ich bin im Alter von 60 Jahren mit einem PSA von 7,5 gestartet und habe zur Zeit eine PSA von 20,81. Trotz dreifacher Diagnose "dringender Verdacht auf P-Ca", habe ich jegliche Biopsienadel von meiner Prostata ferngehalten und plane auch weiterhin unbestechlich zu bleiben.

Bisher konnte ich 11 sogenannte verdächtige Jahre in bester Lebensqualität verbringen. Mein Psyche ist in dieser Zeit mit meinem mutmaßlichen Untermieter, in Anbetracht der sehr fragwürdigen real existierenden Therapiepraxis und der sich recht undramatisch darbietenden Gefahrenlage, relativ ruhig und besonnen umgegangen. 

Wie Georg und Wolfgang hoffe auch ich noch auf einige qualitativ gute Lebensjahre. Es wäre zu wünschen, daß wesentlich mehr Betroffene es wagen würden, nach gründlicher Abwägung möglichst vieler Fakten, auf ihre eigene Urteilskraft zu setzen und so der offensichtlich horrenden Übertherapie entgegen wirken würden.

Ich schüttelte oft ungläubig den Kopf, wenn ich im Forum mitverfolge wie leichtfertig so manch Neubetroffene in ungewisse Therapien schliddern und nicht selten auch noch angespornt werden möglichst schnelle Entscheidungen zu treffen.

Bisher habe ich mich sehr mit Kommentaren zurückgehalten, wohlwissend wie subjektiv meine Entscheidungen sind und, wie sich im Forum zeigt, auch ziemlich exotisch. Erst der Hinweis von Wolfgang, daß es auch in der Führung des BPS einen Mann gibt, der sich von PSA 30 nicht beeindrucken lässt, hat mich jetzt veranlasst etwas auf der Deckung zu kommen und die kleine Gruppe der scheinbar leichtfertigen Aussitzer zu verstärken.

Huskie

----------


## skipper

Hallo Huskie,Wolfgang,Georg,
wünsche euch noch lange beschwerdefreie Zeit und bin froh , das es in diesem Forum auch Männer gibt die den Weg des AS wählen und damit erfolgreich sind. 
Es wäre schön wenn von euch auch PSA-Werte aus euren späten 40 und 50 Jahren vorhanden wären .
Habe im Jahr 2010 mit 49 Jahren auch mit dem Gedanken AS gespielt , ihn aber nach Konsultation mehrerer Spezialisten und nach dem Ergebnis der 2 ten Biopsie (GL 3+4) schnell wieder verworfen.
Sehr viele Verläufe hier im Forum zeigen das Abwarten ( zu lange warten) oft zu einer palliativen Situation führt.
Deshalb kann man niemanden zu so einer Entscheidung für AS aktiv raten . Jeder der sich dafür interessiert sollte dies selbst mit sich ausmachen und auch über das notwendige Nervenkostüm verfügen -es kann , wie auch jede Behandlung, schiefgehen. Glück gehört wohl auch dazu.
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Skipper,
Es kommt auf die individuelle Einstellung zu der Sache an, da stimme ich dir zu. Du schreibst:



> Sehr viele Verläufe hier im Forum zeigen dass Abwarten ( zu lange warten) oft zu einer palliativen Situation führt.


Dies ist richtig, wenn zu lange warten betont wird. Die verfügbaren diagnostischen Instrumente halte ich für ausreichend, AS zu kontrollieren und rechtzeitig therapeutisch einzugreifen. Bei Zuwarten bis PSA 20, 30 ,40 und noch mehr braucht man tatsächlich starke Nerven. Aber selbst dort ist die Tendenz erkennbar und ein aggressiver Anstieg scheint nicht in Sicht. Das Alter ist dabei wesentlich.
Prima, wenn ASler ihren Gang dokumentieren und so mithelfen, die Breite der Möglichkeiten aufzuzeigen.
Gruß
Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Huskie,

nicht jede benigne Hyperplasie der Prostata muss sich zwangsläufig in Krebs wandeln. Du bist ja sogar das Risiko eingegangen, dies ohne Biopsie klären zu lassen. Da gehört sicher besonderen Mut dazu. Das kann aber genau so gut in die Hosen gehen. Wenn man dann nicht mit seinem Schiksal hadert und sich nicht fragt, "hättest Du doch rechtzeitig ...." ist ein solcher Entschluss, auch für Außenstehende, akzeptabel.

Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Glück
Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

Mir scheint, das Strategiekonzept der Aktiven Überwachung, AÜ ("Active Surveillance", AS) ist hier immer noch weitgehend unverstanden. Huskie hat keine AÜ betrieben, sondern Nichtstun, wozu er natürlich jedes Recht hat. Er hat sich einer Biopsie verweigert, und niemand kann daher wissen, ob er überhaupt ein geeigneter Kandidat für AÜ war und ist. Da klar im Vorteil ist, wer lesen kann, möchte ich nur hierauf verweisen.

Ralf

----------


## Schorschel

> ... 
> Sehr viele Verläufe hier im Forum zeigen das Abwarten ( zu lange warten) oft zu einer palliativen Situation führt.
> Gruß
> Skipper


Hallo Skipper,

Du vermischst hier das alte "wait and see"-Konzept mit der modernen "Active Surveillance". Ersteres heißt zu wissen, dass man keine kurative Option mehr hat, und man wartet dann ab, bis man zu palliativen Maßnahmen gezwungen ist. Letzteres heißt zu wissen, dass sämtliche kurativen Optionen noch vorhanden sind, und man überwacht seine PCa-Entwicklung so sorgfältig wie möglich, um dann, wenn sich ein Progress andeutet, eine der kurativen Optionen zu ziehen.

AS und "zu lange warten" sind ein also Widerspruch in sich, wenn AS vernünftig gemacht wird (wobei man Irrtümer und Fehlinterpretationen logischerweise nie ausschließen kann).




> Es wäre schön wenn von euch auch PSA-Werte aus euren späten 40 und 50 Jahren vorhanden wären .


Meine Werte sind heute, also mehr als 6 Jahre nach meiner Diagnose mit 58 Jahren, ziemlich identisch mit den damaligen. Mehr dazu in meiner PK-Historie, die ich allerdings seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr aktualisiert habe.




> Deshalb kann man niemanden zu so einer Entscheidung für AS aktiv raten . Jeder der sich dafür interessiert sollte dies selbst mit sich ausmachen und auch über das notwendige Nervenkostüm verfügen -es kann , wie auch jede Behandlung, schiefgehen. Glück gehört wohl auch dazu.


Stimmt - aber meinen Weg eines biologischen Fächenbombardements (AHIT, Zellsymbiosetherapie, mediterrane Ernährung, halbwegs vernünftige Lebensführung) zur Stärkung meines Immunsystems könnten viele machen und sich dadurch viel Leid ersparen, ihr Leben uneingeschränkt genießen und dem Gesundheitssystem viel Geld sparen.

Und sollte es sich irgendwann als erforderlich erweisen, werde ich eine Brachy nachschieben und habe dann sicher wieder eine ganze Reihe von Jahren Ruhe.

Im Herbst 2004 wollten mich diverse Urologen sofort in den OP schieben; sie sparten nicht an Horrorgemälden, wie es mir sonst ergehen würde. Ich bin heute sehr froh, dass ich ihnen widerstanden habe.

Es gibt sehr, sehr viele Neubetroffene, für die mein AS-Weg sehr gangbar wäre, aber er hat keine Lobby. Leider...

Schorschel

----------


## skipper

Hallo Schorchel,
die von mir aufgesuchten Urologen drängten mich nicht zur OP , sondern zeigten mir meine Situation (Staging) auf , erklärten mir die Alternativen und sprachen eine Empfehlung aus.
Auch nahm ich mir mehrere Monate zur Entscheidungsfindung. Bisher habe ich keinerlei Einschränkung der Lebensqualität und bin mit der getroffenen Entscheidung sehr zufrieden, wie du auch. 
Was für einen die richtige Entscheidung ist , kann für den nächsten völlig ungeeignet sein. 
Das Huskie eine" Ich mache nichts" Entscheidung getroffen hat , wurde ihm schon von Urologe FS vor 2 Jahren mitgeteilt , der treffend fragte warum er überhaupt PSA ermittelt.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## GeorgS

Bei einer PSA-VZ von 4,7 Jahren im Herbst hatte ich jetzt einen PSA-Wert um die 53 erwartet. 

PSA ng/ml:
10.2010 - 48,1  Urologe
03.2011 - 49.5  Urologe

PSA-VZ: 10 Jahre

Das Ultraschallbild stützt die Schlussfolgerung aus der PSA-VZ : PK-Wachstum im Schneckentempo innerhalb der Kapsel.
Sieht so aus, als würde mein Untermieter  wie schon häufiger geschehen  in eine Art Winterstarre verfallen. Möge er  über den Sommer hinaus durchschlafen.

In der Hoffnung, es ist kein Messfehler, wegen Rosenmontag, habe ich - obwohl kein  Faschingsfan - am Abend in fröhlicher Runde miteingestimmt: Wenn das so weitergeht ...

Sonnige Grüße aus Unterfranken

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

mit Schmerzen im großen Zeh aufgewacht. Habe spontan an HansiB gedacht, der über Metastasenschmerzen in den Zehen berichtete und die mit Globuli beherrschbar waren.

Gestählt durch die Erfahrungen mit Gelosen*) vor drei Jahren, habe ich nicht sofort den Hausarzt aufgesucht, sondern den Zeh selbst genauer untersucht:
Eine Ecke des Zehennagels, offenbar zu stark beschnitten, begann einzuwachsen.

------------------------------------------------------------
*) Schmerzen von den  Lenden abwärts, zunehmend auch nachts. Schließlich musste meine Tochter mich zum Arzt fahren und mir beim Ein- und Aussteigen ins Auto helfen, weil ich alleine dazu nicht fähig war.

An den Hüften hatten sich, von mir nicht bemerkt, kleine Knötchen (Gelosen = verfestigte Schlacke im Gewebe) gebildet. 
Mein alternativer Hausarzt ertastete die Knötchen und fragte spitzbübisch, ob er sie wegspritzen solle oder eine intensive Bindegewebsmassage ... ahnungslos entschied ich mich für oder... 
Daraufhin steckte er mir einen Mullbindeknebel zwischen die Zähne und massierte die Knötchen weg. Wie gerädert verließ ich die Arztpraxis, konnte aber alleine ins Auto meiner Tochter steigen. Nach zwei Tagen war der Spuk vorbei.


Sonnige Grüße aus Unterfranken

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Jahres-Check beim Onkologen, Dr. D. in Bad Aibling mit Zwischenstopp in Heroldsbach nicht im Mai, sondern zwei Monate später; habe deshalb zuvor beim Urologen vor Ort den PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen:

PSA ng/ml:
10.2010 - 48,1 - Urologe
03.2011 - 49,5 - Urologe =>  PSA-VZ : 10 Jahre
06.2011 - 68,3 - Urologe =>  PSA-VZ : 0,6 Jahre!

Jetzt geht die Post ab, ging mir durch den Sinn, denn der PSA-Wert des Münchner Labors, mit dem der Onkologe kooperiert, lag  bislang immer über dem Wert des Urologen.
Die klinische Untersuchung, Tast- und Ultraschallbefund im Vergleich zum Vorjahr dennoch wenig verändert. 

Nach der Urlaubsreise dann die aktuellen Laborwerte aus München:
*PSA - 49,7 ng/ml*  und die 
PSA-VZ, mein Lieblingsprognosekriterium, weiter im grünen Bereich.

Die  altersbedingten Beschwerden nehmen hingegen zu.
Testosteron - 3,77 ng/ml , der tiefste Wert seit der Anfangsdiagnose 1996. 
Testosteronsubstitution - eine erwägenswerte Option bei bestehendem PK??
http://www.drstrunz.de/news/2010/09/...estosteron.php


Grüße  aus dem verregnetem Unterfranken

GeorgS

----------


## skipper

Hallo Georg,
eine Differenz von 18,6 !!!! , da würde ich noch mal messen. Der niedere Wert wäre ja sehr erfreulich , aber du weist nicht welche von den 2 Messungen falsch ist.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Skipper:

... !!!! , da würde ich noch mal messen.

Hallo Skipper,
danke für den Tip. Wird gemacht  etwa in zwei Monaten. 
Hatte schon PSA-VZ-en von 133 und 161 Tagen bei Messungen in Wohnortnähe - das Labor des Onkologen war bislang ohne solch gravierende Ausreißer. 

Ein 75-järiger mit 15 Überlebensjahren seit der Anfangs-Diagnose darf gelassener sein als ein 48-järiger mit  noch nicht mal 3 Überlebensjahren. 

Wenn Du nicht nur den letzten, sondern auch den ersten Beitrag (#1) in diesem Thraed liest, erfährst Du etwas über meine Beweggründe. 

Etwas Empathie für Mitstreiter wie Kurtka würde nicht nur ihm, sondern auch Dir gut tun, denke ich mal so.J

In diesem Sinne *mindestens* noch zweimal 15 Überlebensjahre wünscht Dir

GeorgS
-----------------
PS.
Eine Vorliebe für Ausrufezeichen, ja für Ausrufezeichen-Horden fiel mir beim Surfen in Deinen forschen Beiträgen auf.

----------


## skipper

Hallo GeorgS,
"Ein 75-järiger mit 15 Überlebensjahren seit der Anfangs-Diagnose darf gelassener sein als ein 48-järiger mit noch nicht mal 3 Überlebensjahren. " wie wahr.
Mir mangelt es nicht an Empathie und ich finde die Aussage von Kurtka , der sich nach Therapie verstümmelt vorkommt sehr bedauerlich .
Meine Intension war es , auf die dringend notwendige  eigene Beschäftigung mit dem Thema PC hinzuweisen , bevor eine Entscheidung getroffen wird.
Es tut mir leid , das dies nicht so rüber kam. Danke für die guten Wünsche.
Gruß
Skipper

PS: Habe und hatte deinen 1# Beitrag gelesen , viele der dort getroffenen Aussagen kann ich unterschreiben !

----------


## helmut (i)

Hallo GeorgS!

Mit Interesse lese ich, dass Du Dich für das Thema Testosteron - Substituion zu interessieren scheinst.

Diesem    Beitrag kannst Du entnehmen, dass mich ähnliche Gedanken bewegen und auch die Motive hierfür Parallelen aufweisen.

Deinen Link zu Dr. Strunz finde ich sehr interessant; den Hinweis auf Morgenthaler habe ich anderweitig auch schon gelesen. Dessen Behauptung, Huggins betreffend, kommt mir allerdings sehr abenteuerlich vor! Schließlich war dieser Mann u.a. Nobelpreisträger!

Mein Urologe würde diesen Weg begleiten, evtl. unter gleichzeitiger 5alpha-Reduktasehemmung.
Was sagen Deine Ärzte (Urologe + Prof. Douwes) zu solchen Gedanken?

Über einen Gedankenaustausch würde ich mich freuen.
Grüße Helmut

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Helmut,

dieser: http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/...l.asp?id=30768 führt zu einem Artikel aus dem Jahre 2002. Die Erläuterungen von Dr. Strunz erscheinen plausibel. Ob allerdings Testosteron primär dafür verantwortlich ist, wenn's mal mit den Kräften z. B. bei einer längeren überwiegend bergauf gehenden Wanderung ans Limit geht, möchte ich eher anzweifeln. Meine Testo-Werte lagen in den letzten Jahren nach Radiatio immer zwischen 4 und 5 ng/ml oder 14 bis 15 nmol/l. Ich führe nachlassende Kräfte besonders in den ersten Morgenstunden auf generell falsches Atmen und eine möglicherweise und abzuklärende eingeschränkte Lungenleistung zurück. Auch die verringerte Herzleistung spielt dabei schon eine gewichtige Rolle, wie durchgeführte Untersuchungen inzwischen ergeben haben. Auch Du solltest, wenn Du es nicht ohnehin schon getan hast, das weitere körperliche Umfeld befunden lassen, bevor Du Dich mit einer medikamentösen Zuführung von Testosteron erntshaft beschäftigst. Durch gezielte Ernährung und, wie von Dir schon eingeplant, tägliche körperliche etwas anstrengende Bewegung, wirst Du wahrscheinlich mehr erreichen.

*"Nicht der Mensch hat am meisten gelebt, welcher die höchsten Jahre zählt,
sondern derjenige, welcher sein Leben am meisten empfunden hat".
*(Jean-Jacques Rousseau)

----------


## HorstK

*




 Zitat von helmut (i)


Hallo GeorgS!
Deinen Link zu Dr. Strunz finde ich sehr interessant; den Hinweis auf Morgenthaler habe ich anderweitig auch schon gelesen. Dessen Behauptung, Huggins betreffend, kommt mir allerdings sehr abenteuerlich vor! Schließlich war dieser Mann u.a. Nobelpreisträger!


*Hallo Helmut,

zu dem Artikel von Dr. Strunz http://www.drstrunz.de/news/2010/09/...estosteron.php schreibt ein Urologe folgendes:

_"Hier handelt es sich um eine Diskussion, ob Testosteron bei vermeintlich gesunden Männern ein Prostataca. induzieren, also entstehen lassen kann. Der Zusammenhang bei bekanntem Prostataca. u. Testosteron ist unbestritten und in vielen Untersuchungen auch nach Hodges und Higgens belegt."

_Gruß Horst
P.S.: Von Dir zu Dr.Strunz sind es ja nur wenige Km - wenn man bedenkt das Leute aus ganz Deutschland zu ihm anreisen...

----------


## wowinke

Hallo GeorgS,

von Intersse wäre halt nach wie vor, wenn man wissen würde welche Charakteristika Dein Karzinom vor 15 Jahren hatte oder auch heute noch hat.
Aber es ist schon klar wenn ich mich für ein aktives Überwachen entschiesse werde ich natürlich keine Biobsie machen lassen.


Alles alles Gute 
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo zusammen,

PSA ng/ml:
03.2011 - 49,5 - Urologe 
*06.2011 - 68,3 - Urologe => PSA-VZ : 0,6 Jahre!*
06.2011 - 49,7 - Onkologe/Labor München (Roche)
 11.2011 - 56,2  Hausarzt   (Roche) => PSA-VZ : 2,3 Jahre

Es war wohl ein Messfehler im Labor des Urologen. Habe jetzt das Labor des Hausarztes gewählt, weil es die gleiche Testmethode (Roche) verwendet, wie das Labor des Onkologen. Der PSA-Wert ist in den letzten 5 Monaten erwartungsgemäß (s. # 90) gestiegen, mit einer PSA-VZ > 2 Jahre, wie im Mai 2009, also weiter im grünen Bereich.
Die Tumormarker noch im Normbereich und der Testosteronwert wieder höher: 5,13 ng/ml.


------------------------------
Zitat wowinke:
von Intersse wäre halt nach wie vor, wenn man wissen würde welche Charakteristika Dein Karzinom vor 15 Jahren hatte oder auch heute noch hat.

Hallo Wolfgang,
diese Frage lässt Dich nicht los. Nun, ganz im Dunkeln tappen wir nicht:

1.
Die Korrelation der PSA-VZ mit dem GS (s.#48) ist eine Teil-Antwort
PSA-VZ --------------------------------Gleason-Summe 
 > 500 Tage/1,4 Jahre-----------------------2-3
 200  500 Tage-----------------------------4-5
 100  200 Tage-----------------------------6-7
 30  100 Tage------------------------------8-9
 < 30 Tage/0,08 Jahre----------------------- 10

Es ist Erfahrungswissen, denn aus hunderten von PK-Geschichten ist bekannt, welchen PSA-Verdopplungszeiten welche Gleason-Summen zugeordnet werden können.
Der Grenzwert < 12 Jahre für die PSA-VZ ist m.E. willkürlich festgelegt, wie beim Cholesterin. Eine PSA-VZ unter diesem Grenzwert hatte ich bei einer einzigen PSA-Messung während der gesamten 15 Überlebensjahre!

 2. 
Das Ergebnis der MRT-S vor drei Jahren (s. Beitrag  #60), ist eine weitere Teil-Antwort.

3.
Habe den MRT/MRS-Befund mit einem erfahrenen und unumstrittenen Meister der schneidenden Zunft erörtert. Sein Fazit: PK und für ihn nicht operabel (s. Beitrag #61). 


Zitat wowinke:
Aber es ist schon klar wenn ich mich für ein aktives Überwachen entschiesse werde ich natürlich keine Biobsie machen lassen.


Es gibt AS-ler, die eine Biopsie haben machen lassen -  mit GS-Bestimmung und DNA-Zytometrie.


Eine besinnliche Adventszeit trotz der Unruhe stiftenden Bankster samt den Ratinggehilfen wünscht uns allen

GeorgS

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg,

vielen Dank, das sind ja schon klare Indizien. Die Korrelation GS und Verdoppplungszeit find ich klasse so, daist ja dann auch mit Satistsiche Methoden die Signifikants nachgwiesen. Danach liegt Dein GS heute bei 2-3 oder niedriger jun hat sich in all der zeit auch nicht verändert, da läßt es sich natürlich ruhig aktiv Überwachen.


Alles Gute

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Urologe

> PSA ng/ml:
> 03.2011 - 49,5 - Urologe 
> *06.2011 - 68,3 - Urologe => PSA-VZ : 0,6 Jahre!*
> 06.2011 - 49,7 - Onkologe/Labor München (Roche)
>  11.2011 - 56,2 – Hausarzt   (Roche) => PSA-VZ : 2,3 Jahre
> 
> Es war wohl ein Messfehler im Labor des Urologen. Habe jetzt das Labor des Hausarztes gewählt, weil es die gleiche Testmethode (Roche) verwendet, wie das Labor des Onkologen. Der PSA-Wert ist in den letzten 5 Monaten erwartungsgemäß (s. # 90) gestiegen, mit einer PSA-VZ > 2 Jahre, wie im Mai 2009, also weiter im grünen Bereich.
> 
> GeorgS


Wie es sich auch hier zeigt - ich kann nur dringend davor waren (ausser man hat PSA < 0.01), in ständig wechselnden Laboren die PSA zu bestimmen. Aber schon, wenn verschiedene Ärzte ins gleiche Labor schicken können sich Unterschiede ergeben, weil jede Praxis "ihren" Aufbereitungsrhythmus von Blutentnahme - stehen lassen zur Gerinnung - Zentrifugation - Serum abgiessen - verpacken bzw. einfrieren hat. Und z.B. das freie PSA reagiert massiv auf Blutverarbeitung später als 60 Minuten.
Also wenn es WIRKLICH wichtig ist, die PSA-VZ zu ermitteln AUSSCHLIESSLICH Werte vom gleichen Labor UND gleicher Praxis heranziehen! (Und auch da kann es gelegentlich zu Fehlern kommen) Ein einzelner Anstieg sollte ausserdem immer kurzfristig nachkontrolliert werden bevor eine therapeutische Konsequenz daraus abgeleitet wird. Auch bei uns im eigenen Labar haben wir 2 Anstiege hintereinander gehabt und danach wieder der "alte" Wert über viele Monate.
Immer daran denken - wir behandeln MENSCHEN und keine Nachkommastellen von Laborwerten! Die Laborwerte sind immer nur HILFSMITTEL zur Beurteilung der Gesamtsituation

vorhweihnachtlicher Gruss

fs

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> Es gibt AS-ler, die eine Biopsie haben machen lassen -  mit GS-Bestimmung und DNA-Zytometrie.


So, wie Sie das schreiben, klingt es, als wäre die Rebiopsie eine "Option".

Jede seriöse AS-Strategie braucht auch Rebiopsie(n). Das sind nun mal die Guidelines und die Evidenz, auf die sich AS stützt. Einfach abzuwarten und nur den PSA messen ohne zu rebiopsieren ist nicht in Ordnung.
Zur DNA-Zytometrie werden ich nichts sagen, meine Meinung kennt man mittlerweile. Der GS muss aber bei einer Rebiopsie erneut evaluiert werden.

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Daniel,
nur zur Ergänzung
so wie ich den Sachverhalt kennen liegt nicht nur kein Rebiopsie vor sondern überhaupt keine, also auch nicht zu Anfang.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## wowinke

Hallo

vor dem Hintergrund, dass eine Karzionom nicht duch Biopsie nach gewiesen ist, stellt sich die Frage ob über die Höhe des PSA-Werts ein Umkehrschlussmöglich zulässig ist. Oder anders gefragt kann eine PSA-Wert in dieser Höhe durch anderer Uraschen erklärt werden?


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat wowinke:
Oder anders gefragt kann eine PSA-Wert in dieser Höhe durch anderer Uraschen erklärt werden?

Hallo Wolfgang,

diese Frage bewegt Dich offensichtlich seit Jahren und ich kann Dich verstehen. 

Neben dem im Beitrag #100 angeführten 3 Teilantworten vergaß ich noch auf den Befund (s.  #22) eines Speziallabors für Immunhämatologie hinzuweisen.  In meinem Blut befand sich 2005 *eine deutlich erhöhte Anzahl* zirkulierender, vitaler tumorverdächtiger Zellen, von denen etwa ein Viertel HEA und PSA koexprimiert ...

Mehr kann ich für Dich nicht tun und Du wirst mit der Ungewissheit leben müssen, weil ich meine Prostata weder mit einer Stanz- noch mit eine Saturationsbiopsie  mit 25 Stanzen traktieren werde. Den Grund findest Du im Beitrag # 37.

Eine besinnliche Adventszeit wünscht Dir

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat fs:

Also wenn es WIRKLICH wichtig ist, die PSA-VZ zu ermitteln AUSSCHLIESSLICH Werte vom gleichen Labor UND gleicher Praxis heranziehen!

Hallo fs,

Genau aus diesem Grund gibt es in meinem Profil *zwei PSA-Tabellen.*
1.
Die PSA-Werte in der Tabelle des Onkologen-Labors erfüllen die o. g . Bedingungen, steigen stetig und erlauben eine zuverlässige Berechnung der PSA-VZ, aus der - neben weiteren Befunden (Ultraschall, Tumormarker, usw.) - eine therapeutische Konsequenz abgeleitet werden kann.

2.
Die PSA-Werte der zweiten Tabelle (Hausarzt vs. Urologe) im Verlauf der 15 Überlebensjahre aufgelistet, zunächst vom Labor-Hausarzt, dann vom Labor-Urologe in Wohnortnähe (10 km), erfüllen  nur eine Hilfsfunktion, um zwischen den relativ langen Einjahresintervallen der Onkologen-Laborwerte (880 km) einen außergewöhnlichen PSA-Anstieg, bzw. Wachstumsschub nicht zu verschlafen. q.e.d 

Überraschenderweise gab  es immer wieder Übereinstimmungen der PSA-Werte in den zwei Tabellen, bis die Korrelation vor einem halben Jahr kippte.

 Die PSA-Wert-Tabelle (Hausarzt vs. Urologe), mit etlichen Bocksprüngen und nicht vom gleichen Labor UND gleicher Praxis bestätigt Ihre Einwände, für die ich mich bedanke.

Auch wenn die unterschiedlichen Labore im Beitrag #100 explizit genannt wurden, 
03.2011 - 49,5 - Urologe 
06.2011 - 68,3 - Urologe => PSA-VZ : 0,6 Jahre!
06.2011 - 49,7 - Onkologe/Labor München (Roche)
11.2011 - 56,2  Hausarzt (Roche) => PSA-VZ : 2,3 Jahre

führt es in der Tat zu Irritationen. Werde künftig in den Thread-Beiträgen den aktuellen PSA-Wert nennen und auf die zwei Tabellen im Profil verweisen.

Möge sich der Bocksprung von 49,5 auf 68,3 vom gleichen Labor UND gleicher Praxis bestimmt, mit den Erfahrungen in Eurem Labor decken: Auch bei uns im eigenen Labar haben wir 2 Anstiege hintereinander gehabt und danach wieder der alte Wert über viele Monate. - gewissermaßen als Neujahrsgeschenk.


Zitat fs:
Immer daran denken - wir behandeln MENSCHEN und keine Nachkommastellen von Laborwerten! 

Bei diesem Satz wurde mir warm ums Herz,

vorweihnachtlicher Gruß zurück

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Zitat Daniel:
So, wie Sie das schreiben, klingt es, als wäre die Rebiopsie eine "Option".

Hallo Daniel,

für mich klingt es so, wie ich es geschrieben habe. Und das Wort Rebiopsie sucht man vergeblich  in meiner Antwort. Gegen Aussagen argumentieren, die keiner gemacht hat, ist eine beliebte Strategie mancher Politiker und Funktionäre, um anschließend altbekannte Statements zu wiederholen. 

Meine Feststellung  
Es gibt AS-ler, die eine Biopsie haben machen lassen - mit GS-Bestimmung und DNA-Zytometrie. 

 sollte Wolfgang dazu anregen, seine Aussage 
Aber es ist schon klar wenn ich mich für ein aktives Überwachen entschiesse werde ich natürlich keine Biobsie machen lassen.

kritisch zu reflektieren. Sie sollte ihn auch darauf hinweisen, dass es AS-ler gibt, die am Biopsat den GS ermitteln lassen *und(!)* die DNA-Zytometrie (*und nicht Rebiopsie*) als erwägenswerte Option. Der Rest ist hineininterpretiert.


Zitat Daniel:
Jede seriöse AS-Strategie braucht auch Rebiopsie(n). Das sind nun mal die Guidelines und die Evidenz, auf die sich AS stützt. Einfach abzuwarten und nur den PSA messen ohne zu rebiopsieren ist nicht in Ordnung.

Habe Gegenteiliges nicht behauptet.

Denn: 
Mein Weg ist nicht die *S3-Leitlinien-Active Surveillance*, sondern eine Abwandlung von *Watchful Waiting ohne* *Biopsie*, aber mit mentaler Arbeit und Anleihen aus der Erfahrungsmedizin, die Wolfgang als aktives Überwachen apostrophiert. 

 Diesen Weg, gehe ich seit nunmehr 15. Jahren bei hoher Lebensqualität, d. h. ohne Negativwirkungen, wie der Gründer des KISP-Forums die Nebenwirkungen bezeichnet hat.

Frohe Weihnachten wünscht

GeorgS

----------


## wowinke

Hallo Georg,
vielen Dank für die Ergänzungen.


Frohe Weihnachten.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

keine neuen Laborwerte - im Januar 2012 waren es 16 Überlebensjahre.

Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

wie im Beitrag # 107 angekündigt, werde ich den aktuellen PSA-Wert nur mit den Laborwerten desselben Labors vergleichend einstellen und auf die zwei Tabellen im Profil hinweisen:

Labor Urologe
PSA ng/ml:
10.2010 - 48,1
03.2011 - 49,5   => PSA-VZ : 10 Jahre
06.2011 - 68,3   => PSA-VZ : 0,6 Jahre!
03.2012 - 64,04  => PSA-VZ :    :L&auml;cheln: 

Wenn sich das im Einklang mit den Erfahrungen des Urologen fs
Auch bei uns im eigenen Labor haben wir 2 Anstiege hintereinander gehabt und danach wieder der alte Wert über viele Monate.
entwickeln würde, wäre es noch besser. 

Aber auch der Stillstand, bzw. der moderate Rückgang des PSA-Wertes seit Juni 2011, Tumormarker CGA im Normbereich, mein Untermieter im Ultraschall wenig verändert und weiterhin in der Kapsel entsprechen wieder meinen Erwartungen.

Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## wowinke

Hallo GeorgS,

gartuliere, 
da läßt sich`s gut lachen. 
Vielleicht hat Dein Immunsystem das nun im Griff und es geht langsam rückwärts,wurde so was schon beobachtet.??


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

 wie im Beitrag # 107 angekündigt, stelle ich den aktuellen PSA-Wert nur mit den Laborwerten desselben Labors vergleichend ein und weise auf die drei Tabellen im Profil hin:


 Labor Hausarzt

 Datum-----PSA ng/ml-----PSA-VZ in Jahren
 --------------------------------------------------------------
 24.11.2011 - 56,2 - Ha------3,5  
 03.08.2012 - 60,1 - Ha----- 7,2 

 Gruß

 GeorgS

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Georg,

wie wäre es, wenn Du mal ein paar Euro in die Hand nimmst und Dir eine zweimalige transurethrale Hyperthermie leistest? Dann verbessert sich die BPH und Krebszellen werden vernichtet. 

Für die BPH reicht üblicherweise eine einmalige Anwendung (bis zu einer späteren Wiederholung).

Wie sagt doch mein 82 Jahre alter Freund, Du kannst das Geld nicht mitnehmen.

Alles Gute 
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

> Zitat Wolfgang aus Berlin:  
> wie wäre es, wenn Du mal ein paar Euro in die Hand nimmst und Dir eine zweimalige transurethrale Hyperthermie leistest?


Hallo Wolfgang,

nicht die ein paar Euro sind das Problem, sondern die deutlich erhöhte Anzahl zirkulierender, vitaler tumorverdächtiger Zellen in meinem Blut, von denen etwa ein Viertel HEA und PSA koexprimiert sind der Knackpunkt.

Deshalb haben wir (mein Leibarzt und ich) vor 5 Jahren anstatt der lokalen Hyperthermie zunächst einen Hormonausgleich (Progesteron) und eine zeitlich begrenzte Avodart-Therapie als Alternative gewählt. S.  # 67 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0998#post40998 

Die Hyperthermie bleibt für mich, einem WW-ler, dennoch eine sanfte palliative Option, um z. B. die Tumorlast zu verringern, sollte sich mein Befund

- Tumor wächst sehr langsam in der Kapsel (die Faszie im Ultraschall ohne Infiltration),  PSA-VZ > 500 Tage, keine anhaltenden Miktionsprobleme, kein Viagra  & Co - 

rasch verändern.

Vermutlich hat der 60-er PSA-Wert Deine Fürsorge stimuliert. Ein steigender PSA-Wert sorgt für Unruhe und ein hoher PSA-Wert potenziert sie.  So erleben wir es nicht nur im Forum.

*Aber der PSA-Wert ist kein Tumormarker*, anders als CGA, NSE usw. Aus PK-Geschichten erfahren wir, dass sehr aggressive, metastasierende Prostatakarzinome zuweilen von relativ niedrigen PSA-Werten begleitet werden und dass Männer mit äußerst hohen PSA-Werten (200 bis 800) ... , die nach allgemeiner Erkenntnis bzgl. eines solch hohen PSA-Wertes schon längst hätten tot sein müssen! (Michael Korda, Von MANN zu MANN) ohne nennenswerte Beschwerden leben.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...rt-ein-Schurke

Dann gibt es noch die offene Frage nach der *Funktion* des *P*rostata *S*pezifischen *Antigens*  im Krankheitsgeschehen. Möglicherweise stimmt es, dass Symptome der Heilung als die der Krankheit interpretiert und deshalb bekämpft werden.

Dieser Ansatz, von Bernt vor Jahren  ins KISP-Forum eingestellt, verlässt ausgetretene Pfade:




> Die antiangiogene Aktivität des Prostataspezifischen Antigens
> (Antiangiogenic activity of prostate-specific antigen)
> Fortier AH, Nelson BJ, Grella DK, Holaday JW.
> EntreMed, Inc., Rockville, MD 20850, USA.
> 
> ZUSAMMENFASSUNG: Unseres Wissens wird hiermit erstmals darüber berichtet, dass PSA in Tumoren als endogenes antiangiogenes Protein wirken kann. ... Unsere Feststellungen stellen die verschiedenen Strategien zum Hemmen der PSA-Expression bei der Behandlung von Prostatakrebs in Frage.


http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0317#post10317



Mit sonnigen Grüssen aus Unterfranken

GeorgS

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Danke Georg,

für die ausführliche Antwort. Tatsächlich hatte mich der hohe PSA-Wert zu der Nachfrage nach einer Hyperthermie veranlasst.

Hyperthermie wird zwischenzeitlich in vielen urologischen Kliniken genutzt, meist allerdings nur komplementär. 

Dein Arzt, der trotz 900 km Anfahrt [und 900 km zurück] jetzt auch meiner ist, hat damit in Deutschland mit am längsten Erfahrung. Er hat bei Prostatakrebs nicht nur mit Hyperthermie Erfahrung, sondern vielen anderen klugen Ansätzen, die die Gesundheit seiner Patienten schonen. 

Da er als Onkologe praktisch alle Krebserkrankungen behandelt, hat er überhaupt einen guten Überblick. Verblüffend ist, dass er trotz seines Alters jenseits der Rente regelmäßig von 9 bis 21 Uhr praktiziert, bei diversen onkologischen Gesellschaften mitarbeitet, nicht nur Privatpatienten behandelt und nie zu einer teuren Therapie drängelt. 

Dir, lieber Georg, wünsche ich ein langes, stressfreies Aussitzen der Alterserscheinung Prostatakrebs. Und denke daran, alle Krebszellen (und Embryonal- und aktiven Immunzellen) haben ein gemeinsames Stoffwechselmerkmal. Das ist ein bedeutender Ansatzpunkt. Somit sollte man den exzessiven Kohlenhydratkonsum einschränken. Das Schnitzel schmeckt auch ohne Kartoffeln und der Käse ohne Brot.

Viele Grüße Wolfgang

----------


## Siegfried51

Hallo Wolfgang,
glaubst Du wirklich, dass sich mit Hyperthermie Krebszellen vernichten lassen??? Für mich ist das ein sehr gefährlicher Irrglaube! Krebs ist eine aggresive Krankheit und gehört daher auch aggresiv behandelt und nicht mit sog. sanften Heilmethoden! Das ist einfach lachhaft!!

Gruß
Siegfried

----------


## LudwigS

> Das Schnitzel schmeckt auch ohne Kartoffeln und der Käse ohne Brot.


Mir sind lieber Prostata mit Seeds als Schnitzel ohne Kartoffeln oder Käse ohne Brot  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Ludwig,

Viealen Dank für die Anleitung zur Erstellung einer Excelzabelle! Klappt wunderbar.

Winfried

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Ludwig,

stimme in den Dankeschor ein. Du gehörst m. E. zu den kompetentesten Mitstreitern in diesem Forum. Habe von Deinem Wissen profitiert, denn ich lasse seit Jahren die Tumormarker CGA, NSE, ... bestimmen. 

Du hast nicht nur über die Vor-, sondern auch über die Nachteile der Seeds-Implantation freimütig berichtet:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2069#post62069 





> Zitat LudwigS:
> Wer nichts weiss ist gezwungen zu glauben


.

 Zuweilen ist die Grenze zwischen Glauben und Wissen  fließend., habe ich erfahren. 





> Zitat Wolfgang (wowinke):
> Vielleicht hat Dein Immunsystem das nun im Griff und es geht langsam rückwärts, wurde so was schon beobachtet.??


Hallo Wolfgang,

ja, so was wurde schon beobachtet, die Ärzte nennen es dann Spontanheilung, weil sie keine hinreichende medizinische Erklärung für dieses Phänomen haben.




> Die Arbeitsgruppe Biologische Krebstherapie an der Medizinischen Klinik 5 des Klinikum Nürnberg hat sich intensiv mit diesem Gebiet auseinandergesetzt.
> ... Die Pionierarbeit in Nürnberg hat zur Anerkennung des Phänomens in medizinischen Fachkreisen beigetragen, die Forschungsergebnisse der Arbeitsgruppe wurden u.a. von Dr. Herbert Kappauf veröffentlicht.


http://www.das-heilende-bewusstsein.de/4.html


Bei mir ist es anders. 
Die PSA-Werte in den Tabellen Labor Hausarzt/Labor Urologe machen Bocksprünge in beide Richtungen, nur die PSA-Werte Labor-Onkologe steigen kontinuierlich, aber die Tumormarker sind im  Juni 2007 gefallen  besonders drastisch der 
*CGA-Wert: 76 ug/l, also im Normbereich (< 110), obwohl er immer erhöht war, zuletzt bei 291 ug/l. 
*
hatte ich im  Beitrag #16 berichtet. 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...3760#post13760

Und etwas weiter: 
Nun, es gab da noch etwas. Das gehört jedoch nicht in dieses Teilforum. Ich werde darüber berichten, wenn sich der Trend fortsetzt, denn man soll nicht gackern, bevor das Ei gelegt ist.  

Nach 5 Jahren gackere ich:
Quellen der Gelassenheit, # 39
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5147#post65147 

Gruß 

GeorgS

----------


## toni41

Hallo GeorgS,
kennst du diesen Beitrag?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tv6_Gtxy46U&feature=youtu.be

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Georg,

es ist sinnvoller anstatt "Spontanheilung" den Begriff "unerwartete Heilung" zu verwenden. Spontanheilungen sind extrem selten, andere unerwartete Heilungen aber nicht so sehr.

Ich habe das zum Anlass genommen, heute meinen seit Monaten vorbereiteten Beitrag im Thema "Schach dem Krebs" online zu stellen.

Dort wird auch die von Dir an dieser Stelle (# 39) zum Thema "Glauben" aufgeworfene Fragestellung erwähnt.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo miteinander,

hänge es erneut (# 55) etwas tiefer.

Heilung ist vollständige Remission ohne Rezidiv. 

 Bei mir ist es eine Art PK-Wachstumshemmung (trotz disseminierter Tumorzellen im Blut CGA in den Normbereich gefallen, PSA-VZ wieder > 500 Tage, seit 5 Jahren kaum veränderter Ultraschall ) und eine 16-jährige Überlebenszeit wie bei Gerd Unterstenhöfer (s. # 1) -  mit unterschiedlichen Therapieentscheidungen aber einer  Gemeinsamkeit: Wertschätzung der mentalen Arbeit:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...=8090#post8090 

und (fundierte Abhandlung)
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...607&Itemid=100





> Zitat toni41:
> kennst du diesen Beitrag?


Kannte ich noch nicht. Danke.




> Zitat Wolfgang aus Berlin:
>  Ich habe das zum Anlass genommen, heute meinen seit Monaten vorbereiteten Beitrag im Thema "Schach dem Krebs" online zu stellen.


Du hast die Kasuistik (Beschreibung von Einzelfällen) wieder mal theoretisch untermauert  mit solider Recherche.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5158#post65158 


Nicht so bald und dann mit und nicht an unserem PK zu sterben - unabhängig von der gewählten Therapie - wünscht uns allen

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Mitstreiter,

heute sind es 17 Überlebensjahre.

Gott sei Dank - ebenso den Ärzten, die mich auf *meinem* Therapieweg  begleitet oder ermutigt*) haben. Es war nicht nur Glück.


Mutmachende Befunde und eine Prise Gelassenheit im Neuen Jahr wünscht uns allen

 GeorgS

---------------------
*) auch in diesem Forum:

Trotzdem ist das WW-Konzept aus meiner Sicht für bestimmte Patienten weder veraltet noch falsch. ...

... sollte man die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit näher beleuchten. Liegt Sie bei über 3 Jahren (à la Active Surveillance beim Low-Risk Pca), ...

 ... Und sie bewegt sich doch kam mir - der noch den Homburger Urologie-Professor Carl Erich Alken erlebt hat - in den Sinn, als ich es las, denn in den Vorlesungen des versierten Professors an der Universität  werden es die zukünftigen Urologen  wohl ebenfalls hören.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Georg,

*hier* eine Ergänzung zu Prof. Dr. Carl Erich Alken. Bitte auch *das lesen.
*
Gruß Harald.

*"Die Lebenskraft eines Zeitalters liegt nicht in seiner Ernte, sondern in seiner Aussaat"*
(Ludwig Börne)

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo zusammen,

ein merkwürdiger (kaum Fieber) Infekt der oberen Atemwege hat mich wochenlang arg gebeutelt. Trotz zunehmender Verschleimung trockene Hustenanfälle, Appetit- und  Gewichtsverlust sowie anhaltende Schlappheit und Erschöpfung; Miktionsprobleme  am suprapubischen Katheter vorbeigeschrammt.

Immunsystem offenbar am Limit.

Im Kontext der Laborwerte  (CRP erhöht und PSA mit einem Sprung  auf 87,9 mg/ml => PSA-VZ: 371 Tage), vermutete ich beginnende Tumor-Kachexie, gepaart mit einer Inflammation innerhalb des tumorösen Epithels.

Rechtzeitig zu den Osterfeiertagen sind alle Symptome abgeklungen.

Wieder gut bei Kräften wünsche ich dies allen Mitstreitern, damit wir für die opulenten Tage gewappnet sind


GeorgS

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, Lieber Georg,



> heute sind es 17 Überlebensjahre.


Du hast echt die Ruhe weg - ich glaubte sie irgendwo gepachtet zu haben - ist es nicht so? daß man immer in Erwartung lebt, daß es irgentwie weiter geht eben mit der Krankheit Krebs!




> ein merkwürdiger (kaum Fieber) Infekt der oberen Atemwege hat mich  wochenlang arg gebeutelt. Trotz zunehmender Verschleimung trockene  Hustenanfälle, Appetit- und  Gewichtsverlust sowie anhaltende  Schlappheit und Erschöpfung; Miktionsprobleme  am suprapubischen  Katheter vorbeigeschrammt.
> 
> Immunsystem offenbar am Limit.


Mein Lieber da hast Du bei mir aber einen schönen Schreck ausgelöst aber wie es weiter geht bist Du wieder auf dem Wege der Besserung! Mann 17 Jahre, man kann das fast nicht glauben aber wahr!

Als im Jahre 2000 - 2001 von Uwe Peters seine Website heraus kam und er einige Wissenschaftliche so wie ärztliche Beiträge bei Ihm zu lesen waren unteranderem auch die 1. Partin-Tabelle und da war in etwa so zu lesen, daß die Lebeserwartung bei T3b etwa 5 Jahren lagen und da ich Juli 1998 die Prostatektomie hatte habe ich schnell mal nachgerechnet 1998 - 2002 = 4 Jahre? was, noch 1 Jahr zu leben? ich war damals total frustriert und jetzt nach fast 15 Jahren machen meine Nebenkrankheiten mehr Ärger als das *PCa*! Ich erinnere mich an Uwe Peters "Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt"

Dir Lieber Georg wünsche ich weiter gute Genesung, schöne Feiertage und
Herzliche Grüße
Helmut

----------


## Siegfried51

hallo Georg,

du schreibst, Lebensqualität ist Dir wichtiger als Lebenszeit, okay, ist auch Deine Entscheidung. Für mich ist aber beides wichtig: nämlich Lebenszeit und Lebensqualität!! Das war auch sder Grund, warum ich mich einer RPE unterzogen habe und ich habe es bis heute nicht bereut, denn heute habe ich beides: Lebensqualität und Lebenszeit gewonnen!!

Lg 
Siegfried

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Siegfried,

freue mich mit Dir, dass Du vor 3 Jahren die für Dich richtige Therapieentscheidung getroffen hast. Mögen sich Deine Erwartungen




> Zitat Siegfried51:
> ... denn heute habe ich beides: Lebensqualität und Lebenszeit gewonnen!!


erfüllen.

Helmut hat es Dir vorgemacht




> Zitat Helmut2:
>  ... jetzt nach fast 15 Jahren machen meine Nebenkrankheiten mehr Ärger als das PCa!


 

Lieber Helmut,

ich hoffe, dass wir bald - soll ja endlich wärmer werden - am schönen Tegernsee bei einer Tasse Kaffe und einem leckeren Kuchen plaudern können, denn ich will meinen Onkologen wieder mal  heimsuchen. Der  letzte Jahres-Check in Bad Aibling war im Juni 2011.


Herzliche Grüße

GeorgS

----------


## helmut.a.g.

Hallo GeorgS,

als ich Mitte 2010 zum erstenmal auf das KISP-Forum aufmerksam wurde, sowie "myprostate.eu", nach ca. 2-jähriger eigener Recherschen (ab 2008) in Sachen PCa, viel mir insbesondere Dein Profil auf. Interessant fand ich schon damals, Deine abenteuerliche Korrelationstabelle, Interpretation, oder Auslegung, der PSA-VZ zum Gleason-Score.
Die Realität stellt allerdings ein anderes Verhältnis dar.
Ich glaube fast alle PK-Historien in "myprostate.eu" seit 2010 gelesen zu haben.
Eines haben wir allerdings gemeinsam, deinen Onkologen in Bad Aibling, Deine Therapiestrategie-ohne Stanze- und den Glauben.

Gruß Helmut

Gruß Helmut

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo miteinander,

der Infekt der oberen Atemwege (#126 ) hat sich verabschiedet. CRP- und a-Amylase wieder im Normbereich. Den  Schmerzen zufolge war auch eine Parotitis (Entzündung der Ohrspeicheldrüse) dabei.
CGA und DHEA-S weiter im Normbereich. Untermieter im Ultraschall wenig verändert und weiterhin in der Kapsel.

Wie im Beitrag # 107 angekündigt, werden die aktuellen PSA-Werte nur mit den Laborwerten desselben Labors vergleichend eingestellt und dem Hinweis auf die getrennten Tabellen im Profil.

PSA-Werte ng/ml 

Labor Hausarzt:
03.08.2012 - 60,06 => PSA-VZ: 7,2 Jahre
22.02.2013 - 87,39 => PSA-VZ: 1,1 Jahre

Labor Urologe:
01.03.2012 - 66,04
29.04.2013 - 79,73  =>  PSA-VZ: 4,3 Jahre

Bemerkenswert:
Der PSA-Wert/Labor Hausarzt lag erstmals über dem Messwert des Labors/Urologe und 
die PSA-VZ  errechnet aus dem PSA-Wert *während der Infektion* war deutlich verkürzt.

Noch krasser war es, als mich der Singultus im Jahr 2005 in den Vorhof der Hölle schleifte
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...auf-Metastasen

und die PSA-VZ nur noch 133 Tage zählte.

Krebs und Inflammation *innerhalb* des tumorösen Epithels wurde bereits vor Jahren im Forum thematisiert. Ein Zusammenhang zwischen PK und Inflammationen *anderer* Organe ist eine Grundannahme der alternativmedizinischen Therapieansätze.

Die wiederholte, temporäre Verkürzung meiner PSA-VZ während der Inflammationen ist *für mich* ein weiteres Indiz, um der - weiterhin *offenen* - Frage zur der Funktion des PSA im Krankheitsgeschehen, d.h. der antiangiogenen Aktivität des Prostataspezifischen *Antigens* nachzuspüren:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0317#post10317 




> "ZUSAMMENFASSUNG: Unseres Wissens wird hiermit erstmals darüber berichtet, dass PSA in Tumoren als endogenes antiangiogenes Protein wirken kann. Diese Funktion kann zum Teil das natürliche langsame Wachstum von Prostatakrebs erklären. ...


Eine lange PSA-VZ wünschst uns 

GeorgS

----------


## Hvielemi

> Eine lange PSA-VZ wünscht uns


Lieber Georg

Zum Mut, diese Krankheit unter Kontrolle auszusitzen gratuliere ich Dir.

Da sind offenbar zwei verschiedene Muster in deinem PSA-Verlauf.
Die kurzen Bumps, die zu sehr schnellen VZ führen, enden jeweis mit
ebenso kurzer Halbierungszeit. Das sind wohl sporadische Entzündungen.

Aber darunter liegt diese Gerade in der logarithmischen Skala, also
ein exponentielles Wachstum, dass Dir in etwa eine Verzehnfachung
in einem Jahrzehnt beschert hat. Du wirst Dich also früher oder später 
wohl doch noch auf eine Therapie einlassen müssen.

Dass dies erst viel Später sei,
wünscht Dir
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo miteinander,

beim Harnverhalt ist meine 1. Option der suprapubische Katheder mit Ventil. Erfahrungsbericht s. PS in folgendem Beitrag:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0769#post60769 

 Der Holmium-Laser als ästhetische Palliativ-Alternative zum Bauchkatheder hat mein Interesse geweckt. Mit den Ausführungen von Urologe fs (danke  :L&auml;cheln: ) im Hinterkopf, 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...0349#post70349 
habe ich einen Termin mit einem erfahrenen Meister dieses Verfahrens vereinbart.

Zwei Tage davor dann das Gegenteil. Konnte den Urin nicht mehr halten. Starker Harndrang,  schmerzhaftes Wasserlassen mit dünnem Strahl im Stundenintervall, auch nachts, also kaum Schlaf, Blutdruck: 206/105. Mein Verdacht: Überlaufblase ... 

Am nächsten Tag zum Urologen. Seiner Auffassung nach keine Überlaufblase; Restharn unter 100 ml, vermutet Prostatitis, gibt mir ein Antibiotikum und ein *spasmolytisches Schmerzmittel*. Mehr wäre  z.Z. Übertherapie.

Der Holmium-Spezialist, den ich zwei Tage danach konsultierte, teilt die Meinung des Urologen; Blasenwand zeigt keinerlei Verdickung und Restharnmenge noch tolerierbar. 
Nach weiteren zwei Tagen das Laborergebnis der Urinuntersuchung: o.B. 
Die Symptome  klingen ab. Bin wieder dicht.



 Sonnige Grüße aus Unterfranken

GeorgS

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
PS.
Eine neue Erfahrung ... 
Konnte nach der Untersuchung keinen Urin fürs Labor mehr abgeben, weil ich zuvor die Blase entleert hatte.
Urologe: Sind sie leidenfähig? GeorgS: Denke, ja. 
Der Urologe schaut kurz auf das Ultraschallbild und holt 10 ml Urin mir einer Spritze durch die Bauchdecke. Nicht mal ein Pflaster war danach erforderlich. Auf meinen verdutzten Blick hin, sagte er; Bei Babys mache ich es auch so. Stellt sich mir die Frage, warum ist das nicht der Standard-Weg der Biopsie?

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo miteinander,

habe mir am Abreisetag vor unserem Kurzurlaub prophylaktisch einen transurethralen Katheder legen lassen, weil ich das Risiko eines Harnverhalts unterwegs vermeiden wollte, denn der Harnstrahl war in der Früh sehr, sehr dünn und das Wasserlassen eine längere Aktion. Mein Urologe meinte, damit könnte ich sogar nach Honolulu  fliegen.

Beim suprapubischen Katheder hingegen sei die Infektionsgefahr *auf Reisen* größer, weil eine sorgfältige Wundversorgung des Stichkanals -  tiefergehende Wunde beim Durchstoßen des Fettgewebes und aller Blasenwandschichten - erschwert sei.

Als Dauerlösung sei der transurethrale Katheder nicht gedacht, wegen der sich schleichend einstellenden Infektionen und evtl. Schädigung der Harnröhre. 
 Schade, denn der 2 Liter Beutel in der Nacht hat mir bis zu 10 Stunden Schlaf beschert.  :L&auml;cheln:  

GeorgS                

Weiter hier:  http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2760#post72760

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo miteinander,

der transurethrale Katheder ist entfernt.

Der lange, erholsame Schlaf und die ausgiebigen (ca. 1,5 Liter) Entwässerungen in den Urin-Nachtbeutel sind passé - leider. Die schmerzhafte Gelenksteife in der Früh ist weitgehend verschwunden  eine willkommene Nebenwirkung, sollte es so bleiben.
Gewöhne mich wieder ans normale Wasserlassen. War überrascht, dass dies ein Lernprozess ist.

Die Katheder-Erfahrung hat mein Unbehagen gegenüber derart Palliativmaßnahmen  verringert   auch durch die Beiträge von Mitstreitern:     
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...n-Operationen& 

Dafür ein nachträgliches Danke

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo miteinander,

Katheder entfernt und die Miktionsprobleme kommen langsam wieder. Habe mich daher mit Einmalkathetern für den Selbstkatheterismus versorgt, damit mich der Harnverhalt nicht kalt erwischt.

Am meisten vermisse ich den ungestörten Nachtschlaf. Er stabilisiert nicht nur die Psyche, sondern verhilft auch dem Immunsystem sich zu regenerieren.

Wenn es zutrifft, dass nach der TURP, TURis Vaporisation, Holmium-Laser-Therapie, Bestrahlung usw. 
 ... Harndrang bei ca. 300 ml (als) auch im Normbereich angesehen wird,

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...-adjuvanter-RT 

mit der Konsequenz häufig mitten in der Nacht zu müssen, dann wäre ein intermittierender Dauerkatheder mit Ventil und Nachtbeutel - beim nächsten Harnverhalt eine erwägenswerte Alternative, zumal ich ihn nach paar Tagen kaum noch spürte und ich mir nicht mehr merken musste, wo die Toiletten in der City sind   vorausgesetzt, man bleibt vor fieberhaften Infektionen verschont. Bei mir waren es immerhin 7 Wochen.


Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## uwes2403

Servus Georg,

da Du meinen Beitrag zitierst, kann ich Dir sagen, dass es sich - langsam - normalisiert...schlafe derzeit meistens die 7 Stunden durch, dann muß ich eh' hoch :-)

Abends das Trinkverhalten etwas anpassen hilft dabei - die 1,5 Liter, die Du über NAcht in den Beutel entleert hast, scheinen mir aber recht viel ?
Denn normalerweise sorgt das ADH (Antidiuretisches Hormon) dafür, dass nachts die Urinproduktion gedrosselt wird....die Wirkung des ADH wird durch Alkohol und Koffein herabgesetzt....trinke ich also abend alkoholhaltiges Bier, dann weiss ich, dass ich nachts hoch muß

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Uwe,

danke für Deine Aktualisierung. Erfreulich, dass es sich - langsam - normalisiert...schlafe derzeit meistens die 7 Stunden durch ... 
Damit kann man gut leben.  
Mein Cousin  (78 Jahre, aPSA 5  Strahlentherapie )  wartet seit einem Jahr darauf. Er ist kontinent, muss aber nachts *mehrmals* raus.




> Zitat uwes2403:
> ... die Wirkung des ADH wird durch Alkohol und Koffein herabgesetzt....
> .... trinke ich also abend alkoholhaltiges Bier, dann weiss ich, dass ich nachts hoch muß



 Ist bei mir ähnlich, allerdings auch wenn ich kein Bier oder Kaffe, sondern Wasser trinke, aber *1 Glas* Wein abends und ich schlafe länger durch.




> Zitat uwes2403:
> - die 1,5 Liter, die Du über NAcht in den Beutel entleert hast, scheinen mir aber recht viel ?



Fand ich auch und habe nach der ersten Nacht zweimal auf die Skala des Nachtbeutels geschaut. Es ist eine Wohltat, eine Art preiswerte Ausleitungstherapie, scheint mir.  :L&auml;cheln: 


Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Miteinander,

heute sind es 18 Überlebensjahre. Mein Untermieter ist nun volljährig.

Kinder machen dann den Führerschein, werden flügge und ziehen bald aus. Du darfst das auch, habe ich meinem Untermieter gesagt.  :L&auml;cheln: 


Ermutigende Befunde und eine Prise Gelassenheit im Neuen Jahr wünscht uns allen

 GeorgS

----------


## Huskie

Es gibt immer wieder herzerwärmende Lichtpunkte in diesem Forum. Einige dieser besonderen Leuchtturm-Threads sind z.B. der von "Briele" und die von "GeorgS".

Welch eine Freude wie gelassen GeorgS von seinem nun volljährig gewordenen Untermieter spricht. Georg, danke für die guten Wünsche zum Neuen Jahr.

Auch mein "Untermieter" hat sich diesen Monat mit PSA 20,85 wieder freundnachbarlich verhalten. Obwohl er jetzt (15. Überlebensjahr) seine Pubertätszeit durchlebt, ist er noch nicht renitent geworden. Seit Jahren belästigt ihn kein Urologe mehr und er hat sich auch nie von einer (Biopsie-)Pistole bedrängen lassen.

Lieber Georg, wir beide, die wir uns nun schon Jahrzehnte mit unserem potentiell gefährlichen Untermieter mehr oder weniger arrangiert haben, wissen wohl, dass wir im Risiko stehen und auch im Risiko bleiben werden. Ich glaube aber weiterhin, daß ich auf der Seite des "kleineren" Risikos meinen Weg gehe, auch wenn die Statistik natürlich keine Einzelaussage trifft.

Angesichts der offensichtlich extremen Übertherapie beim PCa, frage ich mich immer wieder, warum nicht mehr Betroffene unsere Option der Gefahrenabschätzung zu leben wagen. Da es sogar Mediziner gibt, die gar von einem Übertherapieverhältnis von 48 zu 1 sprechen, ist unsere sogenannte "organisierte Unverantwortlichkeit" - diesen vorwurfvollen Ton habe ich schon einige Male zu hören bekommen - doch gar nicht so exotisch, sondern eine Entscheidung die eigentlich durchaus vernünftig reflektiert ist.

Aber wo sind die Biospieverweigerer mit den ach so "bedenklich hohen" PSA-Werten? Ich kenne keine Handvoll. Hallo, wo seid Ihr? Meldet Euch doch bitte! Wenn es mehr "Verweigerer" gibt und sich die "outen" würden, die diesen Weg bisher lange erfolgreich gegangen sind, könnte es vermutlich auch bei den Ärzten zu einem größeren Umdenken kommen. Der SCOBEL Talk (3Sat, 30.01.2014, 21 Uhr) von gestern Abend, hat mit den Stichworten:
"Neuropsychoimmunologie ... kognitive Umstrukturierung ... emergentes Zusammenwirken von Geist und Körper"
 doch überdeutlich erkennen lassen, dass das sogenannte Gesundheitswesen immer noch eklatant falsch gesteuert wird und dringend ganzheitler "operieren" müsste.

Wenn ich noch einen Weihnachtswunsch nachholen könnte, dann hätte ich gerne mal eine große und unabhängige, gutgeführte Studie gesehen, die Auskunft darüber geben würde, was lassen Urologen mit ihrer Prostata machen bzw. nicht machen und das im Vergleich mit ihren Patienten.
Zum Beispiel:
Wer läßt PSA bestimmen und wie oft?
Wer unterzieht sich bei welchen PSA-Werten einer Biopsie, Wiederholungsbiopsien, Sättigungsbiopsien?
Wer lässt sich wann und wie weiterbehandeln?
Eine solche Studie, die es wohl nicht gibt und nie geben wird, wäre vermutlich ein heilsamer Augenöffner.

Kürzlich habe ich in einem Bericht zu einem Brustkrebsfall u.a. gelesen:
"Man riet ihr, zuerst eine Chemotherapie durchführen zu lassen, damit der Tumor verkleinert werden könnte, um ihn dann anschließend besser operieren zu können. Im Anschluss an die Chemotherapie und die Operation sollte dann noch eine fünfwöchige Strahlenbehandlung erfolgen. Eine fünfwöchige Strahlenbehandlung mit ca. 45 Gray entspricht in etwa einer Strahlenbelastung von 45.000 Röntgenbildern (fünfundvierzigtausend!). Das ist der heutige Goldstandard in der schulmediznischen Krebsbehandlung. Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht weiß man, dass das Auftreten von Zweittumoren nach Strahlenbehandlungen um ein Vielfaches erhöht ist. Die Mitochondrien der Atmungskette werden nach einer Strahlenbehandlung teilweise zerstört und so geschädigt, dass die Zellamtmung über Jahr hinaus gestört bleibt und somit der Boden für eine neue Tumorentstehung bereitet wird." Zitatende.

Ich habe mir verwundert die Augen gerieben. Eine fünfwöchige Strahlenbehandlung mit 45 Gray soll einer Strahlenbelastung von fünfundvierzigtausend Röntgenaufnahmen entsprechen. Ich weiß leider nicht wie man mit Begriffen wie "Gray, Mikrosievert, Millisievert, Rem, Energiedosis, Äquivalentdosis, Strahlungsgewichtungsfaktor gedanklich verantwortlich umgeht. Ich weis aber, dass der Nuklearmediziner Prof. H.K. aus M. in einem Strafverfahren die Ansicht vertrat, dass
"in der Bundesrepublik zu viel geröntgt wird. Pro Jahr würden hierzulande 20.000 tödliche Krebserkrankungen registriert, die auf Röntgendiagnostik zurückzuführen seien. Hinzu kämen noch einmal 20.000 Krebserkrankungen die nicht tödlich verlaufen. Das sind Friedhöfe, die die Röntgenärzte hinter sich herziehen ... Patienten hätten einen Anspruch darauf, dass sie nur von solchen Ärzten geröntgt und vorher über die Risiken aufgeklärt werden, die voll ausgebildet seien und sich auch Zeit für ein Gespräch ließen. Andernfalls mache sich ein Mediziner auch noch wegen Körperverletzung strafbar." Zitatende.

Inzwischen müsste man doch wissen: "Jede Röntgenuntersuchung birgt letztlich eine unkontrolliertes Risiko. Aus diesem Grunde dürfen Röntgenuntersuchungen nur bei entsprechender Indikation durchgeführt werden, das heißt nur dann, wennn das Unterlassen einer Röntgenuntersuchung ein höheres Risiko beinhaltet als die Untersuchung selbst".

Ich habe im Forum mitbekommen, dass man akute Strahlennebenwirkungen einigermaßen gut im Griff hat und behandeln kann. Angesichts der o.g. Strahlendimensionen frage ich mich aber, wie es mit den fatalen Langzeitwirkungen aussehen könnte, die man später wohl keinem mehr ursächlich nachweisen kann, weil alle möglichen Folgen nur aus Wahrscheinlichkeitsabschätzungen basieren können. 45.000 oder gar 70.000 (bei 70 Gray) Röntgenaufnahmen von einer Person passen rein zahlenmäßig noch gut in mein Vorstellungsvermögen. Ich erschrecke aber bei dem Gedanken, dass so eine Strahlenbelastung innerhalb von wenigen Wochen dem "heutigen Goldstandard" in der schulmedizinischen Krebsbehandlung entsprechen soll.

Gibt es im Forum Experten, die zu diesen Zahlen eine Entwarnung oder eine Bestätigung beisteuern können? Wenn sich jemand dieser wohl nicht unwichtigen Frage freundlicherweise annehmen sollte, dann bitte möglichst gesicherte Informationen liefern und keine Beschwichtigungen in apologetischer Absicht. Wenn ich solche anscheinenden oder scheinbaren medizinischen Fakten lese, dann packt mich gelgentlich der blanke Horror und ich höre die damals höchst notwendige Kunstfigur der Aufklärung, Nathan der Weise, mich deutlich mahnen: "Nicht die Kinder bloß speist man / Mit Märchen ab".

Huskie

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Huski:

_"Angesichts der offensichtlich extremen Übertherapie beim PCa, frage ich  mich immer wieder, warum nicht mehr Betroffene unsere Option der  Gefahrenabschätzung zu leben wagen._"

Mach ich doch......Huski.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Huskie

Bravo Helmut!

Dich hatte ich auch auf meiner Liste. Weiterhin viel Glück und Gelassenheit.

Beste Grüße

Huskie

P.S.
Na, da lag doch eine Verwechslung vor. Als kritischen Patienten hatte ich Dich schon im Kopf, aber ein Totalverweigerer (bezüglich Biopsie) bist Du dann doch wohl nicht.
Trotzdem bleibe als Patient ein kritischer Kopf der nicht alles nachbetet was er vom Vorbeter vorgekaut bekommt.
Da Du ein echter Ffm Bub bist und auch die JWG Uni gut kennst, schicke ich noch besondere Grüße nach. Laß Dir den Appelwoi weiterhin gut schmecken.
Ich habe übrigens fast 30 Jahre im Westend gewohnt und kenne die JWG-Uni, alter und neuer Campus, recht gut. Mein Lieblingsplatz an der Uni lag in der Dantestr., wo Alfred Schmidt immer Donnerstags seine legendären Vorlesungen hielt. Ich hoffe, Du fällst nicht vom Stuhl, wenn demnächst der alte Uni-Turm mit einem Big Bang platt gemacht wird.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Huskie:

Du meintest ich solle mir das "Stöff`sche" ("Appelwoi",  eigentlich wenn, dann "Äppelwoi") wie ein echter Frankforter zu sagen  pflegt schmecken lassen. Bekomme ich aber nicht in Süd Baden, schnief,  heul.
Im Westend hat der Huski also gewohnt, vornehmes Viertel, alle  Achtung. Einer meiner damaligen "Stammpinten" war u.a. das "Fidelio",  Weinkeller Bockenheimer Ldstr. / Alte Oper und die Kneipe "Sandsturm"  Berger Straße (verkehrte u.a. Joschka Fischer, Cohn Bendit, ein  "linke-radikale- Szene" damals, Dutschke und Fritz Teufel,  Bader-Meinhoff-Aerea.) Rainer Werner Fassbinder war da noch Interdant am  "Theater am Turm" bevor er Filmemacher wurde.

"Alfred Schmidt" sagt  mir nichts. Eher Prof. Moosbrugger, Statistik I u. II, Methodenlehre und  Testkonstruktion etc.), Prof. Süllwold und Frau Prof. Degenhardt  (Schwester von Franz Josel Degenhardt dem Liedermacher u. a. "Spiel  nicht mit den Schmuddelkinder"), für Diagnostik, differenzielle und  experimentelle Psychologie, Prof. Amthauer, Arbeits- u.  Betriebspsychologie (Autor des bekannten IST (Intelligenzstrukturtest)  welcher heute noch Standard ist, Prof. Kutter, Prof. Angermann,  Psychonanlyse). sowie Prof. Lauterbach, klinische Psychologie, usw. und  sofort.
Ich hatte noch im historischen Gebäude der JWG-Uni am Campus  studiert gehabt, dort war u.a. das psychologische Institut für  Grundlagenforschung untergebracht, heute auch noch.
Tja, und das mit  den Stanzen, ca. 5 Jahre verweigert und abgelehnt, ist eine andere und  längere Geschichte, an welcher Dr. med. Ernst Bliemeister nicht ganz  unbeteiligt war. Ja, ja...selbst Jener.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## GeorgS

> Zitat Husky:
> 
> Welch eine Freude wie gelassen GeorgS von seinem nun volljährig gewordenen Untermieter spricht.  ...
> Lieber Georg, wir beide, die wir uns nun schon Jahrzehnte mit unserem potentiell gefährlichen Untermieter mehr oder weniger arrangiert haben, wissen wohl, dass wir im Risiko stehen und auch im Risiko bleiben werden.



 Deshalb ist weiterhin Demut angesagt, zumal ich bei der Diagnose mit damals  60 Jahren ein Grenzfall für WW bin.

 Wir bleiben im Risiko unabhängig von der jeweiligen Therapieentscheidung  und es macht mich traurig, wenn Mitstreiter nicht mit ihrem Untermieter, sondern seinetwegen sterben. Besonders betroffen war ich, als ein Mitstreiter im August 2013 von uns ging, mit dem ich außer einer langen Überlebenszeit auch die Wertschätzung der mentalen Arbeit teilte - siehe Beitrag #1 und: 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...2185#post72185


Den SCOBEL Talk (3Sat, 30.01.2014, 21 Uhr) habe mit großem Interesse verfolgt. Leider habe ich mich verspätet (ca. 15 Min.) eingeklinkt. Weil es eine Erstausstrahlung war, wird die Sendung hoffentlich wiederholt. 


Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Miteinander,

habe nach dem merkwürdigen Infekt der oberen Atemwege (# 131) die Progesterontherapie nicht konsequent fortgesetzt !? 
Und dann auch noch den Jahres-Check beim Onkologen sowie die halbjährliche PSA-Messung schleifen lassen!?

Hoher Stresslevel - Todesfall und Krankheitsschübe von Familieangehörigen  und, und ...
 Spätestens Ende Oktober hätte in meinem Kopf der Schriftzug aufleuchten sollen: PSA-Messung überfällig!

Mangelhafte Selbstfürsorge  nennen Psychologen  solch ein Verhalten. Die Quittung kam umgehend.

Labor Urologe:
29.04.2013 -  79,73 ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 4,3 Jahre
 31.01.2014 - 296,5  ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 0,4 Jahre  = 147 Tage

Die anderen Laborwerte im Normbereich.

Hatte schon eine PSA-VZ  von 133 Tagen. Mal sehen, ob ich aus dieser Nummer erneut herauskomme.

Reichlich Stoßgebete und wieder Progesteron heißt mein Kombinationspräparat als Sofortmaßnahme. 


Gruß

GeorgS

----------


## Huskie

Lieber Georg,

ich lese gerade Deine brandneue Nachricht. Ist da ein Schwelbrand im Untergeschoß?

Ich drück Dir beide Daumen, daß nicht das ganze Haus zu brennen anfängt.

Halte uns informiert. 

Vergiß nicht: "Selbst nach tiefster Nacht kommt ein neuer Tag und macht aus einem finsteren Wald eine lichtdurchflutete Idylle".

Herzlich

Huskie

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Georg,

wie wäre es, wenn Du den Friedman (14,50 , zur Zeit sind bei Amazon 2 Stück schnell lieferbar) liest, dann unseren Arzt aufsuchst und eine "richtige" Therapie anfängst? Progesteron alleine ist etwas sehr dürftig, es kann lt. Friedman sogar "nach hinten" losgehen.

Alles Gute
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Miteinander,




> Zitat: Wolfgang:
> ... und eine "richtige" Therapie anfängst? Progesteron alleine ist etwas sehr dürftig, es kann lt. Friedman sogar "nach hinten" losgehen.



Mein Leibarzt und ich hatten 2011 eine TET (Casodex und Testosteron alternierend) erörtert und genau dieser Aspekt sollte noch abgeklärt werden. 

Aus den w.o.g. Gründen(#145) Gründen habe *ich* es auf die lange Bank geschoben und so bin *ich selbst* in die palliative Situation geraten:

 31.01.2014 - 296,5 ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 147 Tage
10.03.2014 - 641,5 ng/ml => PSA-VZ:    37 Tage

Ich weiß, dass es Therapien gibt, die weiteres Überleben ermöglichen, wie die beeindruckende PK-Geschichte des Boro R  mit aPSA 4800 
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...hp?7315-Boro-R 

es belegt, mit dem ich vor geraumer Zeit telefoniert habe.

 Kurz nach der Diagnose vor 18 Jahren, noch voll im Saft und bei Kräften, hätte ich all die Nebenwirkungen wahrscheinlich weggesteckt. Jetzt wäre ich damit überfordert. 

Anvisiert ist nunmehr eine Ed Friedman-NTT-Variante, Testosteron  mit einem Aromatase-Hemmer usw., die in der kommenden Woche mit einem Palliativarzt vor Ort  abgestimmt wird, den ich vorsorglich mit einbeziehe.

Bleibt heiter, trotz Therapie und Frühlingspause

GeorgS

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Georg,

wenn man streng bei Friedman bleibt, wäre nach dem Buch Folgendes angezeigt. Du hast das sicher auch selbst gelesen. Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen:

1. Bei PSA > 20 unterstellt Friedman Metastasen, wenn man es nicht selbst genauer weiß.

2. Bei Metastasen wäre nach Friedman zuerst eine 13-monatige ADT3 (nach Leibowitz) zu absolvieren.

Wie bekannt, wird meine ADT3 ergänzt, um Nebenwirkungen zuverringern. Zur Verringerung der psychischen Nebenwirkungen nehme ich Pregnenolon (Psyche, Nerven, Demenzen) und DHEA ("Energie").
Gegen Hitzewallungen helfen Estradiol-Pads.
Andere Nebenwirkungen kann man durch Sport teilweise zu kompensieren.

3. Nach den 13 Monaten würde nach Friedman die Basistherapie einsetzen: 
    - dauerhaft Testosteron
   - dauerhaft eine Armotasehemmer und eventuell Ergänzung von Estradiol (transdermal).
   - alternierend im 3-Monats-Wechsel ein 5-alpha Reduktasehemmer und kein 5-alpha RH.
- eventuell transdermales Estriol
- Progesteron unter Vorbehalt

4. Sind Metastasen vorhanden, wird der anti-angiogene Cocktail von Leibowitz empfohlen.

5. Es werden diverse Nahrungsergänzungsmittel empfohlen (Vitamin D3, Vit. E usw. usf.)

6. Bei Friedman sind diverse Ausstiegsvarianten erwähnt, wenn es nicht funktioniert wie gewünscht.

Ich selbst hatte vor "Friedman" eine lokale Therapie, die Hyperthermie, plus 6 Monate ADT3. Friedman empfiehlt keine lokale Therapie.

Viel Erfolg
Wolfgang

P.S.:
Weitere Diskussionen im Friedman-Thema. Du wärst damit die dritte Person (mich eingeschlossen), die ich kenne, die nach Friedman therapiert. Somit ist ein (vorerst interner) Datenaustausch sicher von Interesse.

----------


## Urologe

> - dauerhaft eine Armotasehemmer und eventuell Ergänzung von *Estradiol* (transdermal).
>    - alternierend im 3-Monats-Wechsel ein 5-alpha Reduktasehemmer und kein 5-alpha RH.
> - eventuell transdermales *Estriol*


Aromatasehemmer, wie der Name es sagt, hemmen die Aktivität des Enzyms  Aromatase und damit die Produktion körpereigenen Östrogens.
Die gleichzeitige Gabe von Östrogenen kann die Wirkung der  Aromatasehemmer schwächen, wenn nicht gar aufheben. 
Diese Gefahr ist vor  allem bei der Einnahme der Östrogene gegeben. Sie besteht aber auch bei  nur örtlicher Anwendung

----------


## GeorgS

> Zitat fs:
> Aromatasehemmer, wie der Name es sagt, hemmen die Aktivität des Enzyms Aromatase und damit die Produktion körpereigenen Östrogens.
>  Die gleichzeitige Gabe von Östrogenen kann die Wirkung der Aromatasehemmer schwächen, wenn nicht gar aufheben.



Hallo fs,

danke für den Einwand, das sehe ich ähnlich. Mein Onkologe wohl auch. Seine Therapiekonzepte - zuweilen off-label - basieren auf Erfahrungen, die bei Ed Friedmans NTT noch ausstehen.

Mit dem Hormonausgleich (Progesteron), habe ich viele Jahre mit einer funktionstüchtigen Prostata überlebt  nebenwirkungsfrei, die Tube Progestogel für 26,03 .

Wenn ich mir die Preise von Abirateronacetat (Zytiga) und Enzalutamide (Xtandi) ansehe, 
die  einen eher klein klingenden Überlebensvorteil von Monaten haben, verschlägt es mir die Sprache.

Gruß aus dem noch etwas kühlen aber sonnendurchflutenden Unterfranken

GeorgS

----------------------------------
Mit den Hoffnungen und Ängsten der Menschen lassen sich die besten Geschäfte machen.  Upton Sinclair

----------


## hartmuth

Mensch, Georg, da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen...
Bin gespannt ob's klappt. Denn  wenn man Untersuchungen glauben darf, haben hormonsensitive Krebszellen nicht unbedingt viele membrane Androgenrezeptoren, die die Hauptrolle beim TRT-Geschehen zu spielen scheinen.
Hast ja immernoch die Möglichkeit, den hohen PSA-Spiegel mit Bicalutamid herunterzuziehen. Das haut dich auch nicht um und würde schnell Wirkung zeigen. Was tun solltest du, das ist auf jeden Fall richtig, denn der PSA ist dir abgehauen... 
Drück dir die Daumen.

----------


## GeorgS

Lieber Helmut (a.g.),

am Telefon meintest Du eben, durch die Erwähnung des Palliativarztes entstünde der Eindruck, ich würde meine damalige Entscheidung bereuen. Ich könne doch stolz sein auf die 18 Überlebensjahre. Der Palliativarzt äußerte sich ähnlich. Ich freue mich auch darüber. Habe ihn kontaktiert, weil das Konzept der begrenzten Aufenthaltsdauer mein Interesse an dieser, in vieler Hinsicht außergewöhnlichen Klinik geweckt hat, gewissermaßen als Rückversicherung für die Zukunft:
http://www.klinikum-aschaffenburg.de...liativmedizin/ 





> Zitat hartmuth:
> Mensch, Georg, da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen...


Lieber Hartmut,

anvisiert habe ich den experimentellen Ansatz. 
Dr. Eichhorn *glaubt schon*, dass Christian(Ligensa) ca. 10 Monate von hochdosiert Testosteron profitiert hat. Jetzt ist aber ein Krankheitsprogress eingetreten ..., obwohl das PSA nach Absetzen des Testosteron wieder deutlich gefallen ist.

Mir geht es weniger um paar Monate Überlebenszeit, sondern um die gute Qualität der verbleibenden Lebenszeit, die in den Erfahrungsberichten angeführt wird - ganz in meinem Sinne, wie ich es im #1 Beitrag dieses Threads dargelegt habe:

Wir leben das Leben besser, wenn wir es so leben, wie es ist, nämlich befristet. Dann spielt die Dauer der Frist kaum eine Rolle, da sie sich an der Ewigkeit misst.  Peter Noll 
...
Wie viele Tage, Monate oder Jahre Entwicklungsarbeit mir noch bleiben, steht in den Sternen.


 In diesem Sinne wünsche ich uns allen hinreichend Zeit

 GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Miteinander,

hatte mit einer TRT-Variante  - 5 Alpha Reduktase Hemmer, Aromatase-Hemmer,    Testosteron, Dekristol 20.000I.E.   angefangen und nach der PSA-Wertbestimmung eine Pause eingelegt:

(10.03.2014 - 641,5 => PSA-VZ: 37 Tage)
15.04.2014    - 709,8  ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 247 Tage 
Leider hat die PSA-VZ unter 5aRH-Einnahme kaum prognostischen Wert.

Wegen unklarer Beschwerden beim Bücken habe ich dann eine MRT machen lassen.

Befundauszug:
Neurocranium mit altersentsprechenden vereinzelnden kleinen Marklagerläsionen. ...
Multiple Knochen- und Rippenläsionen. ... 
Problematisch:  Ausgehend von der Bogenwurzel LWK 3 links Nachweis einer knochenüberschreitenden Metastase in den tiefen Muskelstreckern links von insgesamt 4 cm Größe. ...
Prostatakarzinom mit Infiltration der Samenblasen und Lymphknoten. ... 
Kein Hinweis auf eine Rektuminfiltration.

Gruß

GeorgS 

-------------------------
PS.: 
Hallo lieber Wolfgang (wowinke),
jetzt haben wir die Gewissheit, die Du 2007 vermisst hast (# 36):
 ... ausgehend vom Anlass der Diskussion 11Jahre PK ist natürlich mit den Beiträge dei Sachlage bei GeorgS wieder offen, liegt denn nun dort ein PK vor.

Ebenfalls für  die Aussage ( # 55):  Das Damoklesschwert der Metastasen bleibt, denn wir wissen, disseminierte Tumorzellen finden wir im Blut auch dann, wenn der PK noch in der Kapsel ist.

----------


## wowinke

Lieber Georg,
nun zeigt sich leider, dass Du immer richtig lagst von einem PCA aus zugehen und ich mit meinen, auf der fehlenden Biopsie basierenden, Zweifel offensichtlich nun leider auf der falschen "Fährte" war.

Es zeigt, dass es sich auch bei einem PCA doch recht lang bei guter Lebensqualität leben läßt, was vermutlich bei radikalen Eingriffen nicht so gewesen wäre. Und wenn man sich wie Du bewußt ist dass man dann ggf eben etwas "kürzer" hier ist und damit leben kann, scheint mir der Ansatz auch nicht schlecht. Die Frage ist sicher auch um viel kürzer und zu welchem Zeitpunkt. Ein paar Dinge sollten dann schon erledigt sein. 

Ich wünsche Dir Alles Gute 
Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Georg, hallo Wolfgang,

Wolfgang, wir können eigentlich gar nicht sagen, welche Therapie die bessere ist.
Georg hat im nachhinein Glück gehabt mit seiner angestrebten, verbliebenen Lebensqualität. Prof. Hackethal ist an PCa verstorben.
Der Altersunterschied zwischen Euch, spielt da sicherlich auch eine Rolle.

Ich wünsche Euch beiden alles Gute!

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Georg, hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> Wolfgang, wir können eigentlich gar nicht sagen, welche Therapie die bessere ist.
> Georg hat im nachhinein Glück gehabt mit seiner angestrebten, verbliebenen Lebensqualität. Prof. Hackethal ist an PCa verstorben.
> Der Altersunterschied zwischen Euch, spielt da sicherlich auch eine Rolle.
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch beiden alles Gute!
> 
> Gruss
> Hartmut


Ein hartnäckiges Gerücht!

Prof. Hackethal hatte zwar auch ein (Haustier-)Prostatakarzinom (seine Worte).

Verstorben ist er aber an seinem Lungenkarzinom (starker Raucher)!

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo fs,

wird* hier* bestätigt, obwohl durchaus wohl schon mal PCa in die Lunge metastasiert.

*"Man ist nur Herr, sich den ersten Becher zu versagen, nicht den zweiten"*
(Ludwig Börne)

Gruß Harald

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Georg,
sage keiner, deine Therapie mit der TRT-Komonente hat nicht gewirkt. Es war eben zu wenig und zu viele Zellen haben darauf nicht angesprochen und profilieren munter weiter. Bei dem MRT-dokumentierten Staging düftest du eine ziemlich bunte Mischpopulation haben und dem entspricht wohl das Therapieergebnis.

Aber wieder mal ist bewiesen, dass TRT keineswegs so risikovoll ist wie teilweise ohne Belege behauptet wird. 

Schau mal rüber zu MyProstate bei unserem Kollegen Ganther. Auch er kontrolliert derzeit seinen PSA mit schlichtem Testosteron-Gel !! 

Einen Ratschlag kann ich dir leider nicht geben, zumal jetzt die Zeiten der Beschwerden zu beginnen scheinen. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute bei deinen weiteren Schritten.

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Hartmut,*
also, dass die Testosteron-Hochdosistherapie (TRT) bei Georg "gewirkt" hat ist klar, aber wie, da könnte man darüber diskutieren. Seine PSA-Verdopplungszeit (PSADT) hat sich verlängert, was aber etwas spekulativ ist, denn wegen der langen Zeit ohne Kontrollwerte, wissen wir nicht, wie groß die PSADT genau vor dem Beginn der TRT war. Weiterhin haben sich im Therapiezeitraum Schmerzen entwicklelt, was durchaus als Surrogat für einen Krankheitsprogress gelten darf. Ist das möglich, also unter TRT eine PSA Konstanz oder sogar ein PSA Abfall und ein Krankheitsprogress? Durchaus, wie eine Studie von Morris & Kollegen [1] zeigen konnten:




> PET scans were performed to determine whether tumor glucose metabolism might fall despite a rising PSA. We saw no such phenomena. In 4 out of 11 patients with early posttreatment PET scans, *PSA declined in the face of worsening PET results*. In three patients, the PSA rose as PET scans worsened.


Also Krankheitsprogression trotz PSA Abfall. Zeigt wieder mal, wie wichtig begleitendes radiologisches Monitoring ist! Wer dazu nicht in der Lage ist, sollte die TRT evt. nochmals überdenken. Ich bin Montag wieder dran, UniMed-Mannheim 3T Ganzkörper MRI Scan zur Verlaufskontrolle.

Das Testosteronergänzung nicht völlig frei von Risiken ist, zeigt auch der Abbruch einer anderen Studie (TOM) mit 209 Männern[2]:




> Adverse Cardiovascular Events Reported in Testosterone Trial in Older Men
> 
> The DSMB weighed the severity of the adverse events in relation to the potential benefits and recommended that participants stop taking study medications and that enrollment be stopped...


Das du mir, als den einzigen der zur TRT hier mahnend in Erscheinung tritt, unterstellst, ich würde Behauptungen ohne Belege bringen ist für mich, sagen wir mal "irritierend"! Vielleicht ist dir aber auch einfach mein exakt für diesen Sachverhalt gestarteter Thread "Testosteron and Prostate-Cancer" [1] entgangen!? Gerne würde ich dort mit dir oder anderen ex-Vereinskollegen, die der TRT solch übergroße Bedeutung beimessen, weiter diskutieren.

Der Leidensgenosse "Ganther", den du referierst, den hatte ich neulich in kleiner Runde auch schon als Hinweis auf Wirksamkeit gebracht. Er befindet sich aber, anders als Georg, Rudolf oder Wolfgang im kastrationsresistenten Stadium. Ein spannender Verlauf!

----------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* LowRoad; Testosteron and Prostate-Cancer 
*[2]:* Adverse Cardiovascular Events Reported in Testosterone Trial in Older Men

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich bin Montag wieder dran, UniMed-Mannheim 3T Ganzkörper MRI Scan zur Verlaufskontrolle.


Lieber Andi,

3T, das ist die Röhre auf der rechten Seite. Es handelt sich um die neueste Variante. Mit der Kopfhaube wirst Du sicher im Gegensatz zu mir keine Probleme haben. Hier wird Dir anschließend auch sofort am Bildschirm das Ergebnis der Untersuchung erläutert. Ich bin gespannt, was Du uns am 19.5.2014 abends wirst berichten können.

*"Der Herr in den besten Jahren ist daran zu erkennen, dass er sein Jagdgebiet erweitert, obwohl die Munition knapper wird"*
(Thaddäus Troll)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Lieber Harald,
ja, die Kiste rechts neben dem Monitorraum (die haben zwischenzeitlich zwei 3T Geräte). Ich war ja schon zig mal da und mit der Kopfhaube hatte ich bisher keine Problems. Den Befund + DVD bekomme ich aber leider immer erst per Post. Auswertung eines Ganzkörperscans dauert scheint's doch länger - und da ist dann noch diese umfangreiche Auftragsliste des Patienten... I will keep you informed via myprostate!

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Schau mal rüber zu MyProstate bei unserem Kollegen Ganther. Auch er kontrolliert derzeit seinen PSA mit schlichtem Testosteron-Gel !!


Hallo allerseits,

nach Friedman (und lt. Friedman-Buch auch den Erfahrungen von Leibowitz nach) funktioniert das nur für eine bestimmte Zeit. Danach ist irgendwann Schluss. Nach Friedman fehlt unter anderem (neben weiteren Komponenten) ein zusätzlicher (dauerhafter) Aromatasehemmer. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

P.S.:

Georg, mich berührt dein Weg sehr, weil wir uns persönlich kennengelernt haben. 

Eigentlich wollte ich es nicht schreiben, weil jeder in gewissem Maße seines eigenen Glückes Schmied ist: Nach meiner Meinung hat Georg keine ausreichenden, ständigen, beobachtenden Maßnahmen ergriffen. Andi hat auch darauf hingewiesen. Man kann solch eine Vorgehensweise niemanden empfehlen -verzeih Georg - ich selbst würde so nicht handeln, es ist aus meiner Sicht leichtsinnig.

Noch ist es nicht zu spät. Es gibt viele Beispiele für jahrelang in Schach gehaltene Metastasen.

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute!
Wolfgang

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Miteinander,




> Zitat Urologe:
> Ein hartnäckiges Gerücht!
> Prof. Hackethal hatte zwar auch ein (Haustier-)Prostatakarzinom (seine Worte).
> Verstorben ist er aber an seinem Lungenkarzinom (starker Raucher)!


Hallo fs,

ziehe *erneut* meinen Hut. Wenn das ein Urologe bestätigt, gewinnt die Aussage an Gewicht und es erfordert Mut.

++++++++++++++

 Lieber Wolfgang (wowinke),
 danke für die Empathie pur. Wäre ich mit meinem aPSA in Deinem Alter gewesen, also 20 Jahre jünger, hätte ich mich anders entscheiden müssen.

Dein *gewissenhaftes* PSA-Monitoring wird Dich davor bewahren, von einem Sieben-Meilen-Stiefel-Progress kalt erwischst zu werden.

+++++++++++++++




> Zitat hartmuth:
> Schau mal rüber zu MyProstate bei unserem Kollegen Ganther. Auch er kontrolliert derzeit seinen PSA mit schlichtem Testosteron-Gel !!


Hartmut,
Ganther ist nach diversen Therapien und konsequentem PSA-Monitoring in einer anderen Situation, als ich  lediglich Hormonausgleich mit Progestogel und 2013 nach einer Pause die Therapie zu spät (# 145) fortgesetzt.

+++++++++++++++




> Zitat Wolfgang aus Berlin:
> Eigentlich wollte ich es nicht schreiben ... Man kann solch eine Vorgehensweise niemanden empfehlen - verzeih Georg - ich selbst würde so nicht handeln, es ist aus meiner Sicht leichtsinnig.


Lieber Wolfgang,

gut, dass Du es trotzdem gemacht hast, danke für Deinen Beitrag. 
... Ich habe in den 10 Jahren in diesem Forum  noch nie eine Therapie empfohlen  auch meine eigene Therapieentscheidung nicht. 

++++++++++++++++++





> Zitat LowRoad:
> ... denn wegen der langen Zeit ohne Kontrollwerte, wissen wir nicht, wie groß die PSADT genau vor dem Beginn der TRT war. Weiterhin haben sich im Therapiezeitraum Schmerzen entwicklelt ...


Andi,
wir wissen, dass es am  31.01.2014 bereits 296,5 ng/ml mit einer PSA-VZ von 147 Tagen waren. Progress und Schmerzen beim Bücken liegen also vor Beginn mit der experimentellen NTT-Variante.
GeorgS sollte in Zukunft präziser formulieren (Pardon!): Wegen unklarer Beschwerden beim Bücken habe ich endlich eine MRT machen lassen. Der Urologe  riet mir dann nicht nur Lendenwirbel und  Becken, sondern zur Ganzkörper-MRT.

Der Knackpunkt ist m. E. die mangelhafte Selbstfürsorge im dem langen Zeitraum (9 Monate) zwischen dem 
29.04.2013 -  79,73 ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 4,3 Jahre und dem
31.01.2014 -  296,5 ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 147 Tage

Ich spekuliere: *Spätestens* im Sommer 2013 begannen die Metastasen zu wachsen - im Blut vagabundieren deren Vorläufer schon seit Jahren (2005 - MAINTRAC)  da hätte ich gegensteuern, d. h. *mindestens* den Hormonausgleich (Progestogel) fortsetzen und neue Aprikosenkerne  :L&auml;cheln:  bestellen sollen, um das vierte * auf www.MyProstate.eu zu ergattern.
Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette ... hilft nicht weiter.

Werde also eine  CT zur Differenzierung einer wahrscheinlichen osteoplastischen Metastase (stabil) vs. unwahrscheinlichen osteolytischen Metastase (instabil) machen lassen und dann weitere palliative Schritte anvisieren.


Herzliche Grüße aus dem sonnigen Unterfranken

GeorgS

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Knackpunkt ist m. E. die mangelhafte Selbstfürsorge im dem langen Zeitraum (9 Monate) zwischen dem 
> 29.04.2013 -  79,73 ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 4,3 Jahre und dem
> 31.01.2014 -  296,5 ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 147 Tage
> 
> Ich spekuliere: *Spätestens* im Sommer 2013 begannen die Metastasen zu wachsen


Lieber Georg,
auch wenn Du den Anstieg mit einer PSA-Messung vor 6 Monaten 
erkannt hättest, wäre Deine Situation nicht grundsätzlich anders:

Du bist konfrontiert mit einem ganz anderen Zellklon, 
der erstens seit Jahren deiner bisherigen Therapie widersteht, 
und der zweitens erheblich aggressiver ist als der, den Du bisher
einigermassen im Griff halten konntest.

Dieser neue Zellklon war schon vor Jahren vorhanden und wuchs in vielen
Verdoppelungszyklen heran, ohne dass sein noch kleines PSA-Signal 
im Rauschen des Gesamtsignales sichtbar geworden wäre.
In den wenigen Monaten seit der verpassten Zwischenmessung ist
nichts gravierendes passiert, ausser dass der neue Zellklon nun den
PSA-Verlauf dominiert. Der fing nicht erst 2013 an zu wachsen.
(Siehe zum PSA-Verlauf bei zwei verschieden schnell ansteigenden
PSA-Quellen Grafik [3] die blaue Gerade (lange VZ) und die rote (kurze VZ)
addieren sich zum effektiven Verlauf (schwarze Kurve).)

Nun packst Du eine neue Therapie an, und die wird genauso gut wirken, 
wie sie vor einem halben Jahr gewirkt hätte, denn in einem zusätzlichen
Verdoppelungszyklus verändern sich die Krebszellen nicht grundsätzlich.
Einzige Einschränkung:
Durch die Verzögerung hast Du nun vielleicht weniger Zeit, um mit
allerlei exotischen Therapien rumzuprobieren und bist eher gezwungen,
die Erkenntnisse des schulmedizinischen Mainstreams zu nutzen, was
nach deinen bisherigen Erfolgen irgendwie schade wäre.




> Werde also eine  CT zur Differenzierung einer wahrscheinlichen  osteoplastischen 
> Metastase (stabil) vs. unwahrscheinlichen  osteolytischen Metastase (instabil) 
> machen lassen und dann weitere  palliative Schritte anvisieren.


Ja, es mag bitter sein, aber im fortgeschrittenen Stadium kennt unsere 
Krankheit nur noch "palliative Schritte". Aber dass diese erfolgreich sein 
können, zeigen Deine bisherigen 18 Jahre nach der Diagnose.

Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du auch gegen die neue Entwicklung eine geeignete 
Therapie findest, und die 20 bzw. **** wieder in Ruhe schreiben kannst.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad



PS: 
Wieso brauche der Hinweis auf Prof. Hackethals Todesursache "Mut"?
Es sterben mehr Männer an Lungen-, als an Prostatakrebs und viele
von denen haben auch einen PCa. Es ist also durchaus normal, dass
der alte Dampfplauderer nicht an seinem PCa gestorben ist.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Georg,

ich kann mich den Überlegungen von Hvielemi nur anschliessen. Bei der Biopsie im Herbst 2000 wurde in meinem Fall auf fokale Anteile an PC mit Gleason 5 hingewiesen, ohne dass sich je eine Entwicklung gezeigt hätte, die dieser aggressiven Form entsprochen hätte. Bis sich im Herbst 2013 PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten (PSAVZ) von überraschender Kürze zeigten, die mich zu einer erneuten Diagnose veranlassten. Es wurde dann ein kleiner Tumor in der Prostata mit Gleason 5+5 festgestellt, dem u. a. wegen seiner "günstigen" Lage eine Bestrahlung entgegengesetzt wurde, die nächstens abgeschlossen wird. Wahrscheinlich mit Erfolg, obwohl ich den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben möchte.

Wähle also eine für Dich geeignete Therapie und schenke ihr die erforderliche Aufmerksamkeit - ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg!

Gruss und beste Wünsche

Jürg

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Andi,
finde endlich Zeit auf deinen Beitrag zu antworten. 
Ich bleibe bei meiner Interpretation der Wirkung von TRT bei Georg. Dass binnen eines Monates ein erheblicher Teil seines Krebses einen switch zum Stopp der PSA-Produktion trotz Progression vollzogen haben soll widerspricht m.E. den Erfahrungen und dem biologischen Kenntnisstand. Genau dies müßte aber passiert sein, wenn man das wie du siehst, denn der PSA war nicht dem Trend entsprechend auf über 1000, sondern nur auf 700 gestiegen. Statt einem big bang im Krebsgeschehen würde ich eher Konrads Sichtweise einer sukkzessiven Herausbildung maligner Zellpopulationen zustimmen. Rasche, sprunghafte Änderungen gegenüber dem Trend kann eine Therapie bewirken, nicht aber eine den Gesetzen der Zellteilung folgende Progression.
Ich darf dir versichern, mir ist nicht neu, dass PSA-Reduktion nicht immer auch Krankheitsregression bedeutet. Und natürlich ist es ratsam, sich nicht nur auf den PSA-Verlauf zu verlassen.  Habe auch deine Ausführungen in dem TRT-thread mit Interesse gelesen und will ihnen nicht widersprechen. Wie sollte ich auch? Aber leider läßt er mehr Fragen offen wie dass er klärt, stand aber nicht in deinem Ermessen.

Dass TRT nicht bei  jedem wirkt ist ja wohl nicht so toll dies festzustellen. Aber ich halte es auch nicht für so toll, das Kind mit dem Bade auszuschütten und bei dieser Option immer nur mögliche Risiken herauszustellen und vor der Anwendung zu warnen. Nein, es ist bewiesen, dass TRT auch therapeutische und anhaltende Wirkung haben kann, m.E. mehr als man glaubt und zugegeben wird und mir scheint, auch mehr als du annimmst.

Ein bischen irritiert bin ich schon über einige Stellen deiner Ausführungen. Wo habe ich denn behauptet, TRT sei risikolos? Ich hatte geschrieben keineswegs so risikovoll, wie teilweise ohne Belege behauptet wird. Da hatte ich jene etablierten Meinungen im Auge, die behaupten, mit Testosteronzugabe werde Öl ins Feuer gegossen und der PSA würde explodieren. Wo ist denn dieses bewiesen bitte? 
Dass sich kardio-vaskuläre Risiken erhöhen, okay, aber ist dies nicht auch bei ADT oder Chemotherapien der Fall? Theres no lunch for free  wie du gelegentlich so schön sagst.

Ganther  hat mit Ketokonzanole erfolgreich seinen PSA zum Nadir gedrückt, second-line-Therapie, okay. Sein Krebs ist aber nach wie vor hormonsensibel und zwar überwiegend. Eigentlich müßte Testosteron auch seinen Krebs befeuern. Eine strenge Trennlinie kastrationsrestent oder nicht als Trennlinie für die Wirksamkeit zu ziehen halte ich für so stringent nicht. Da gibt es doch auch andere Beispiele.

Mir scheint dein Erkenntnisinteresse eher darin zu liegen nachzuweisen, dass man lieber die Finger von TRT lassen sollte. Auf Leibowitz und seine Erfahrungen bist du noch nie eingegangen. Wohl ein rotes Tuch für dich. Da gehe ich lockerer ran und nicht mit einer Schwarz-weiss-Denke. Ganz locker zitierst du aber in deinem thread einen low-risk-Patienten, der glaubt sein GS sei von 6 auf GS 7 gestiegen und damit aggressiver geworden, weil er Testosteron supplementiert hat. Mag ja sein. Aber es gibt genug Patienten, deren GS ist auch auf 7 gestiegen ohne irgendeine Therapie. Nicht gerade ein Kronzeuge.

Urologe fs hat eben erst auf eine neue, im cancernetwork dokumentierte Studie mit AS-Kandidaten hingewiesen Low Testosterone May Indicate Prostate Cancer Progression. Diese kommt zu dem Schluß:   These results suggest low levels of testosterone are associated with more aggressive prostate cancer. This contradicts long-held beliefs that high testosterone is risky for prostate cancer, and low testosterone is protective. Richtig, auch gegenteilige Studien gibt es, aber immer stellt sich die Frage, welche Dosis ist angewandt worden. Leibowitz, der TRT seit weit mehr als 10 Jahren anwendet, hat hier die meisten Erfahrungen, ziemlich sicher.
Ich sehe TRT als eine Chance, insbesondere auch für CR-Patienten, und mit Sicherheit sollte diese Option versucht werden, bevor zu Chemo gegriffen wird. Diese Chance sollte man nicht kleinreden oder zerreden.

----------


## helmut.a.g.

> Urologe fs hat eben erst auf eine neue, im cancernetwork dokumentierte Studie mit AS-Kandidaten hingewiesen “Low Testosterone May Indicate Prostate Cancer Progression“. Diese kommt zu dem Schluß:   “These results suggest low levels of testosterone are associated with more aggressive prostate cancer. This contradicts long-held beliefs that high testosterone is risky for prostate cancer, and low testosterone is protective.”


Wie immer, so ist auch hier, der Einzelfall in Betracht zu ziehen und nicht irgendwelche satatistischen Wahrscheinlichkeitsaussagen von "evidenzbasierter" Studien. Das niedrige Testosteronspiegel eine Dispostion für einen aggressiven PCa sein soll ist keine neue wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis. Ich selbst habe schon immer einen Testosteronspiegel im unteren Reverenzbereich (max. 3 ) einhergehend mit einer Zeugungsunfähigkeit welche ebenfalls eine angebliche Disposition darstellen soll, um an einem aggressiven PCa zu erkranken.
Nichts von dem trifft bei mir zu, ich bin Träger eines Low Risk-Tumors.
In vorhergehenden Threads wurde dies schon diskutiert. Dr. med. Douwes, Bad Aibling, substituierd schon lange beim PCa mit Progesteron welche einer TRT gleichkommt.

Gruss Helmut

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Mir scheint dein Erkenntnisinteresse eher darin zu liegen nachzuweisen, dass man lieber die Finger von TRT lassen sollte. Auf Leibowitz und seine Erfahrungen bist du noch nie eingegangen. Wohl ein rotes Tuch für dich...


Mein lieber Hartmut,
ist das nicht eigentlich unter deinem Niveau? Nein, ich bin kein fundamentaler Gegner einer Testosteron-Hochdosistherapie (TRT), wie sollte ich denn auch, die Studiendaten sind recht interessant. Sie zeigen, dass:

Testosteronhochdosistherapie kann bei "Kastrationsrefraktären" Erkrankungen zum Abfall des PSA Wertes führen.Sie ist nicht ohne Risiko und wirkt nicht bei Jedem. 

Gibt man in ClinicTrials.Gov die entsprechenden Daten ein erhält man 8 Studien zur Testosteron Hochdosistherapie beim Prostatakarzinom:

1. NCT00853697, Exogenous Testosterone Plus Dutasteride for the Treatment of Castrate Metastatic Prostate Cancer
2. NCT02090114, RE-sensitizing With Supraphysiologic Testosterone to Overcome REsistant (The RESTORE Study) (Restore)
3. NCT01187485, A Randomized Study of Testosterone Replacement in Patients With Low Risk Hormone Refractory Prostate Cancer
4. NCT00515112, Testosterone Replacement in Men With Non-Metastatic Castrate Resistant Prostate Cancer
5. NCT00006044, Testosterone in Treating Patients With Progressive Prostate Cancer That No Longer Responds to Hormone Therapy
6. NCT01084759, A Pilot Study of Parenteral Testosterone and Oral Etoposide as Therapy for Men With Castration Resistant Prostate Cancer
7. NCT01750398, Bipolar Androgen-based Therapy for Prostate Cancer (BAT)
8. NCT00586898, Rapid Hormonal Cycling as Treatment for Patients With Prostate Cancer: The Men's Cycle

NCT00577980 (Testosterone in Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer) wurde leider zurückgezogen.

Sehr gerne würde ich geeignete Patienten diese Studien empfehlen, wenn sie denn nur in Deutschland verfügbar wären. Wie schaffen wir es, dass solche Studien auch hierzulande initiiert werden?

*Kommen wir zu Dr.Leibowitz.*
Er nennt es zwar TRT, gibt seinen Patienten aber, in nicht reproduzierbarer Weise, ebenfalls Estrogen Hochdosistherapien. Damit ist er erstmal aus der Betrachtung der Studienlage raus, denn ich kann nicht erkennen, welchen Anteil die TRT und welchen Anteil die Estrogentherapie hat.

*Niedrige Testosteronwerte und PCA,
*die Korrelation  ist klar erwiesen und nicht neu, ebenso wie die Korrelation bei zu hohen  Testosteronwerten. Korrelation legt zwar einen kausalen Zusammenhang  nahe, beweist ihn aber nicht. Diese Korrelation beweist keinesfalls,  dass im therapeutischem Setting Hochdosis Testosteron hilfreich wäre.
*
GeorgS,*
bei ihm ist die PSADT etwas abgeflacht, aber seine Schmerzen sind geblieben! Ich hatte erst vermutet, sie wären unter TRT erst entstanden, das war wohl falsch, aber abgenommen haben sie auch nicht. Schmerzen gelten allgemein als guter Frühindikator eines Therapieansprechens. Trotzdem hätte er, meiner Meinung nach, die TRT durchaus noch etwas länger testen können.

*Ganther,*
hält sein PSA Wert seit einem halben Jahr im niedrigen Bereich. Leider steigt sein PAP Wert (prostatic acid phosphatase) unter TRT an, was er unter der ADT nicht gemacht hat. Hier sehe ich (PET) Bildgebung dringend angeraten.

Mein heutiger Whole-Body-MRI-Scan in der UniMed-Mannheim war übrigens unauffällig - Befundkonstanz. Du musst mich noch etwas länger ertragen...  :L&auml;cheln: 
Mein Dank geht an *Harald* für seinen Support!!

----------


## hartmuth

> *Kommen wir zu Dr.Leibowitz.*
> Er nennt es zwar TRT, gibt seinen Patienten aber, in nicht reproduzierbarer Weise, ebenfalls Estrogen Hochdosistherapien. Damit ist er erstmal aus der Betrachtung der Studienlage raus, denn ich kann nicht erkennen, welchen Anteil die TRT und welchen Anteil die Estrogentherapie hat.


Mein lieber Andi,
gerne will ich es diesem deinem Irrtum zuschreiben, wenn du Leibowitz aus deiner Betrachtung ausklammerst und nehme mal meine stichelnde "Rote-Tuch-Mutmaßung" zurück. Soweit ich Leibowitz kenne kombiniert er bisweilen mit seinem antiangiogenen Cocktail, allenfalls in Einzelfällen mit Östrogenen. In den allermeisten Fällen gibt er Testosteron ohne weitere Medikamente mit Ausnahme Dutasterid. So ist mein Kenntnisstand. 




> *Niedrige Testosteronwerte und PCA,*
> die Korrelation  ist klar erwiesen und nicht neu, ebenso wie die Korrelation bei zu hohen  Testosteronwerten. Korrelation legt zwar einen kausalen Zusammenhang  nahe, beweist ihn aber nicht. Diese Korrelation beweist keinesfalls,  dass im therapeutischem Setting Hochdosis Testosteron hilfreich wäre.


Dem kann ich zustimmen.




> *GeorgS,*
> bei ihm ist die PSADT etwas abgeflacht, aber seine Schmerzen sind geblieben! Ich hatte erst vermutet, sie wären unter TRT erst entstanden, das war wohl falsch, aber abgenommen haben sie auch nicht. Schmerzen gelten allgemein als guter Frühindikator eines Therapieansprechens. Trotzdem hätte er, meiner Meinung nach, die TRT durchaus noch etwas länger testen können.


Warum sollen denn seine Schmerzen abnehmen, wenn der PSA um schlappe 100 ng/ml gestiegen ist? Die Tumorteile, die die TRT herunterziehen konnte waren offensichtlich nicht jene, die die Schmerzen verursachen. Ich halte deshalb eine Weiterführung der TRT nicht für angebracht. Medizinisch mußte jetzt aus meiner ein Versuch mit HB unternommen werden. Bei ihm aber eine Frage der Verträglichkeit.




> *Ganther,*
> hält sein PSA Wert seit einem halben Jahr im niedrigen Bereich. Leider steigt sein PAP Wert (prostatic acid phosphatase) unter TRT an, was er unter der ADT nicht gemacht hat. Hier sehe ich (PET) Bildgebung dringend angeraten.


okay




> Mein heutiger Whole-Body-MRI-Scan in der UniMed-Mannheim war übrigens unauffällig - Befundkonstanz. Du musst mich noch etwas länger ertragen...


Hoffentlich noch lange, Andi !!

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

was die Korrelation zwischen niedrigem Testosteronlevel und pca Agressivität anbelangt, muß ich hier nochmal nachfragen (auch wenn es nicht wirklich hier in den Thread gehört)

Meine Werte nach RPE (Gleason 9)

30.4. (3 Monate nach OP) PSA 0,38, Testo 4,91
15.10 (3 Monate nach IMRT) PSA 0,18, Testo 2,76 (Bestrahlungsfolge ?)
23.01.  PSA 0,13, Testo 4,31
29.04. PSA 0,22 , Testo 3,79

Also PSA rauf und Testo runter - sollte man das weiter betrachten müssen ? - oder ist die Differenz zwischen 4,31 und 3,79 im Bereich normaler Schwankungen ?

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Uwe,

kurz gefasst: Ja die Testowerte sind im Bereich normaler Schwankungen, während die PSA-Werte sich nach einer IMRT durchaus zunächst nach oben entwickeln können, weil die durch die Radiatio in ihrer Teilung gestörten Tumorzellen, bevor sie ganz absterben, anfänglich noch bis zu mehr als 12 Monate nach der Bestrahlung PSA abgeben. Hier heißt es also den Nadir abwarten. 

Also ruhig Blut bewahren.

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Harald,

Danke für die Info zum Testo. 

Nur, den PSA Nadir werde ich wohl leider mit 0,13 im Januar schon gehabt haben.....der ist ja von Januar bis April wieder gestiegen, nachdem er vom Oktober zum Januar noch gefallen war
(Ende IMRT war Mitte Juli)  Nächste Woche ist Kontrollmessung, dann sehen wir weiter...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Uwe,

lies bitte mal *hier.*

Gruß Harald

----------


## uwes2403

Nochmal Danke.... ein "Bounce" wäre ja schön, mir war nicht klar, dass der auch bei zunächst gefallenen Werten auftreten kann... wir werden sehen,im Moment kann man eh' nichts anderes machen, als abwarten und kontrollieren.

So, dann mal raus hier aus dem fremden Thread :-)

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mein heutiger Whole-Body-MRI-Scan in der UniMed-Mannheim war übrigens unauffällig.


Lieber Andi,

ich habe mich sehr für Dich gefreut, dass Prof. Schönberg sich die Zeit genommen hatte, Dir am 19.5.2014 frühmorgens in seinem Büro den aktuellen Befund an den beiden großen Bildschirmen zu erläutern. Es war schon eindrucksvoll, wie man blitzschnell Deine zwei vorangegangenen und im UMM abgespeicherten MRT-Scans mit dem neuen Befund vergleichen konnte. Nähere Details zu dem eher erfreulichen Ergebnis werden Dir ohnehin schriftlich zusammen mit der obligatorischen Befund-DVD zugehen. Glückwunsch zum aktuellen Status.

P.S.: Bei lockerem Plaudern habe ich erneut von Dir bestätigt bekommen, dass Du meine Vorliebe für gute Rotweine teilst. Die mir wohl aus Deinem Fundus mitgebrachte excellente Flasche "Rioja - Herederos Del Marques de Riscal - Reserva 2008" mit echtem Korken habe ich trotz Protest meiner Frau, aber zusammen mit ihr, eben geleert. Vielen Dank für diesen köstlichen Genuss.

*"Die beste und sicherste Tarnung ist immer noch die blanke und nackte Wahrheit. Die glaubt niemand!"*
(Max Frisch)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Miteinander,

20.05.2014 - CT zur Differenzierung zwischen osteoplastischen (stabil) vs. osteolytischen Metastasen (instabil).

Befundauszug:
Vorwiegend osteoplastische Darstellung der Metastasen. ... DD zusätzlich bestehende osteolytische Metastasen sind nicht auszuschließen. Aktuell keine pathologische Fraktur, keine Corticalisdestruktionen der Beckenknochen bzw. der Wirbelkörper. Corticalisdestruktion lediglich im Querfortsatz des LKW 3 links, hier mit Weichteilkomponente.

++++++++++++++++++++

29.04.2013 - 79,73 ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 4,3 Jahre
31.01.2014 - 296,5 ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 147 Tage
10.03.2014 - 641,5 ng/ml => PSA-VZ:     37 Tage
15.04.2014 - 709,8 ng/ml => PSA-VZ: 247 Tage
 22.05.2014 - 740,1 ng/ml  =>PSA-VZ: 598 Tage  = 1,6 Jahre

Mein PSA-Gipfelstürmer hat das Tempo gedrosselt, obwohl z. Z. keine Therapie - weder evidenzbasiert noch experimentell. Bislang noch(?) keine Schmerzmittel.  :L&auml;cheln: 

+++++++++++++++++++

Empfohlene Therapien:

1. Bestrahlung des LKW 3 zur Stabilisierung

2. PAMORELIN LA 11.25MG  Spritze*) und Bicadex 50 mg, weil mein PK  noch hormonnaiv und nicht hormonresistent sei

Abgeleitet aus Anregungen aus den Beiträgen in diesem Thread, reizt mich die Option, eine weitere TRT-Variante zu wagen.


Reichlich sonnige Grüße aus Unterfranken

GeorgS

-----------------------
*) habe nicht viele Erfahrungsberichte zu diesem Medikament gefunden. 
Vermutlich eine Depotspritze? Wenn man gegen das Medikament überempfindlich ist, sind das keine schönen Aussichten. Wenn ich es richtig erinnere, hat Hvielemi(?) solch eine Erfahrung gemacht.

----------


## Hvielemi

> 2. PAMORELIN LA 11.25MG  Spritze*) und Bicadex 50 mg, 
> 
> Vermutlich eine Depotspritze? Wenn man gegen das Medikament überempfindlich ist, sind das keine schönen Aussichten. Wenn ich es richtig erinnere, hat Hvielemi(?) solch eine Erfahrung gemacht.


Ja, Pamorelin ist eine Depotspritze, die auf drei Monate wirkt.
Nach meinen üblen Erfahrungen mit Zoladex ...
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...7355#post57355
... empfehle ich, zu Beginn einer Therapie mit der Spritze, jeweils ein Einmonate-Depot zu verwenden.
Funktioniert dieses, wird auch das Dreimonate-Depot verträglich sein.

Dazu aber zwei Bemerkungen:
1. Zoladex wird nicht als Emulsion verabreicht, wie Pamorelin, sondern als Kunststoffimplantat.
Dieses Implantat war das, was ich nicht toleriern konnte.
2. Ich leide seit Jahrzehnten an extremen Überempfindlichkeit gegen viele Medikamente, Chemikalien, Duftstoffe etc.,
bin also kein Referenzfall.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## hans76

Hallo GeorgS

Hallo GeorgS.
Gratuliere zu den langen Jahren der Gesundheit und der Ausdauer mit watchful waiting, auch wenn jetzt der PSA-Wert eine beachtliche Höhe erreicht hat. 

Leider ist Dein Fall nicht als Anhaltspunkt zum Vergleich für andere zu nutzen, da ja die wichtigsten Ausgangswerte wie Gleasongrad fehlen. Der Anfangswert des PSA könnte ja auch von einer Entzündung herstammen. 
Alles gute weiterhin.
Hans 76

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Hans 76, 

 @ Der Anfangswert des PSA könnte ja auch von einer Entzündung herstammen.

   Das stimmt und steht auch in meinem Bericht:  http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=45&page=report 
"Im Januar 1996 suchte ich deshalb Prof. Julius Hackethal auf. Seine Diagnose nach der Tastuntersuchung mit Skizze : Chronische Infekt-Prostatitis. Die Namen der verordneten Medikamente erinnere ich nicht mehr, aber etwas gegen die Entzündung (Antibiotikum) war dabei. Die Beschwerden klangen ab."   

In der darauffolgenden Zeit war mein Untermieter im US sichtbar und als derbe Verhärtung tastbar.  

Gruß  GeorgS

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Miteinander,

 vor 8 Tagen rief mich BoroR (aPSA 4.818) an, ob er mich besuchen könne, denn er mache heute einen Ausflug in den Vorspessart. Ich war erstaunt, als zwei Profiradler an meiner Haustür klingelten, denn ich hatte ein Auto erwartet.

Es waren zwei heitere Stunden. Schon lange nicht mehr so ausgiebig gelacht. Wir haben seine außergewöhnliche PK-Geschichte erörtert:

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/me...hp?7315-Boro-R

 und haben der Frage nachgespürt, warum anderen PKG-en mit erheblich niedrigem aPSA und kleinerem GS, ohne Metastasen sowie einer ähnlichen Therapie nicht der gleiche durchschlagende Erfolg beschieden war, sondern sie gar an ihrem Untermieter und nicht mit ihm verstarben.

Eine sich aufdrängende Vermutung wurzelt in seinen Interessen:
Laufen, Radfahren, Tennis u. Tischtennis spielen, Bergwandern*), Skifahren, *Triathlon*


Grüße aus dem Vorspessart

GeorgS

----------------------------
*)
Hallo Hvielemi,

ist doch auch Deine Passion. Du und die anderen Gipfelstürmer hätten also gute Aussichten noch viele Gipfel zu bezwingen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> vor 8 Tagen rief mich BoroR (aPSA 4.818) an, ob er mich besuchen könne, denn er mache heute einen Ausflug in den Vorspessart. Ich war erstaunt, als zwei Profiradler an meiner Haustür klingelten, denn ich hatte ein Auto erwartet.
> 
> und haben der Frage nachgespürt, warum anderen PKG-en mit erheblich niedrigem aPSA und kleinerem GS, ohne Metastasen sowie einer ähnlichen Therapie nicht der gleiche durchschlagende Erfolg beschieden war, sondern sie gar an ihrem Untermieter und nicht mit ihm verstarben.
> 
> Eine sich aufdrängende Vermutung wurzelt in seinen Interessen:
> Laufen, Radfahren, Tennis u. Tischtennis spielen, Bergwandern*), Skifahren, *Triathlon*
> 
> *)
> Hallo Hvielemi,
> ist doch auch Deine Passion. Du und die anderen Gipfelstürmer hätten also gute Aussichten noch viele Gipfel zu bezwingen.


Tja, lieber Georg,
Boro ist - zusammen mit Tubaspieler, der einen ähnlichen Verlauf aufweist - ein Leuchtturm!
Den Einen hilft die AHT über Jahrzehnte, und der PSA-Anstieg in den 
Therapieunterbrechungen verläuft mit Verdoppelungszeiten von vielen Monaten. 
Bei Anderen tritt die Kastrationsresistenz eben früher ein und die Anstiege verlaufen stürmisch. 
Auch die Nebenwirkungen der AHT treten in verschiedenem Masse auf.

Ich bezweifle sehr, dass mir das Bergwandern viel hilft gegen den Krebs. 
Aber es hilft mir sehr, mit dem Krebs und Therapie-Nebenwirkungen umzugehen.
Ohne die körperliche Übung wäre ich unter AHT nicht nur übergewichtig, 
sondern massiv fettleibig, unter erheblichem Verlust an Lebensqualität ...

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemmi / Konrad

----------


## GeorgS

Hallo Miteinander,

war für eine Woche lang auf der Palliativ-Station um eine multimodale Schmerztherapie zu bestimmen.
Bin jetzt wieder Zuhause  Pflegestufe 1.

Grüße,

GeorgS

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Georg,

du bist einer von den ganz alten hier, Dein Verlauf und der Mut zum WW kommt aber nun - aus meiner Sicht - in ein Stadium wo Du über eine systemische Therapie nachdenken könntest.

Metastasen sind eine Spezies, die ihr Eigenleben führen. Auch wenn es Ableger des Primärtumors sind.
Der derzeitige Stand in der Behandlung ist vollkommen ungenügend und berücksichtigt in keiner Weise die Resistenzfaktoren, die Hypoxie, die Verstoffwechselung und daraus mögliche Schwächen als Achillesferse.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...was-tun/page14

Nur mit Fraktionierung und Erhöhung von Gy zu antworten hat ihre Grenzen.
Auch eine palliative Schmerztherapie wird die Ursachen nicht verkleinern nur erträglich machen.

Aber das ist Deine Entscheidung.
Was würde ich machen?

Dein Weg hast Du vorgegeben, LQ primär. Trotzdem würde ich die Prostata versuchen frei zu machen mit einer TUR-P+Hifu.
Das ist keine RPE, aber auch kein Spaziergang. Aber eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit auf freies Pinkeln und Tumorlastsenkung.




> 31.05.2014
>   740.10
> 22.05.14
> PSA-vZ: =>  598 Tage  = 1,6 Jahre 
>  Mein PSA-Gipfelstürmer hat das Tempo gedrosselt, obwohl z. Z. keine Therapie.
> 
>  CT zur Differenzierung zwischen osteoplastischen (stabil) vs. osteolytischen Metastasen (instabil) machen lassen.
> 
>  Befundauszug:
>  Vorwiegend osteoplastische Darstellung der Metastasen. ... DD zusätzlich bestehende osteolytische Metastasen sind nicht auszuschließen. Aktuell keine pathologische Fraktur, keine Corticalisdestruktionen der Beckenknochen bzw. der Wirbelkörper. Corticalisdestruktion lediglich im Querfortsatz des LKW 3 links, hier mit Weichteilkomponente.


Diese gemischtdifferenzierten M. sind übel und nach dem letzten wissenschaftlichen Stand Spezies, welche sich im fortgeschrittenem, metastasierten Zustand einfinden.
Die Schulmedizin hätte systemisch Gallium 68 für die Blasten und Alpharadin ( Alphastrahler ) für die Lytischen im Gepäck.
Bestrahlung der Hot Spots mit RT. Na, ja, Du weißt schon.

Ich glaube nicht, dass Dich dieses begeistern wird, aber eine reine Palliation wäre mir zu wenig.

Hier sähe ich Handlungsbedarf:



> Corticalisdestruktion lediglich im Querfortsatz des LKW 3 links, hier mit Weichteilkomponente.


Wenn es dann nur beim Querfortsatz bliebe.

Alle guten Wünsche begleiten Dich.
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...
> Die Schulmedizin hätte systemisch Gallium 68 für die Blasten und Alpharadin ( Alphastrahler ) für die Lytischen im Gepäck.


*Andersrum:* Alpharadin gegen osteoblastische Knochenmetastasen, die Knochen aufbauen und dabei das Radium mit einbauen. Osteoblastische Metastasen erkennt man gut an erhöhten Werten der knochenspezifischen Alkalischen Phosphatase (bALP/Ostase).

Ein PSMA bindendes Radionuklid, was hier wohl mit Gallium 68 Therapie gemeint sein könnte, hilft gegen alle Arten von Metastasen, egal in Lymphknoten, Organ oder Knochen. Sie müsen nur das PSMA exprimieren, ansonsten sinnlos!

Gegen lytische Knochemetastasen hilft neben Zometa/Denosumab oft (!) eine Kombinationstherapie aus Östrogen+Dasatinib oder Docetaxel+Dasatinib.




> Ich glaube nicht, dass Dich dieses begeistern wird, aber eine reine Palliation wäre mir zu wenig.


Das würde ich unbedingt auch so sehen!

----------


## Hvielemi

> du bist einer von den ganz alten hier, Dein Verlauf und der Mut zum WW kommt aber nun - aus meiner Sicht - in ein Stadium wo Du über eine systemische Therapie nachdenken könntest.


Tubaspieler und Boro (Guck #181) machens vor: 
Sie haben sehr hohe Ausgangs-PSA-Werte mit AHT verschiedener Bauart 
über viele Jahre unter Kontrolle, Boro gar bei exzellenter LQ.
Auch wenn Georgs überexponentieller PSA-Anstieg beunruhigend aussieht, 
wir wissen ja nicht, wie die beiden zu ihren hohen Werten gekommen sind.

Lieber Georg, ich wünsch Dir noch weitere viele Jahre
auf deinem bewundernswerten Weg, ob mit AHT oder 
sonst einer systemischen Therapie.
Die Schmerztherapie wirst Du jetzt brauchen, sie ist
hoffentlich hilfreich. Aber alleine ist das eine Sackgasse.
Alles Gute,  bei deinen künftigen Entscheiden.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad


@Low Road: Gallium-68 wird im PET als Diagnostikum mit
vielerlei Ligenden eingesetzt, unter anderem auch PSMA, 
was uns hier vor allem interessiert.
Als Radiotherapeutika Im Verbund mit PSMA-Liganden sind 
Iod-131, Yttrium-90 und Lutetium-177 verfügbar. 
Ersteres sehr begrenzt in Heidelberg bei Prof. Haberkorn, 
die anderen beiden in Bad Berka, Prof. Baum. 
Oder weiss jemand mittlerweile mehr Anwendungsstätten?

----------


## LowRoad

Konrad,
stimmt, PSMA Radionuklidtherapie wird mit Lutetium gemacht! Was meint Hans-Jürgen denn mit:




> Die Schulmedizin hätte systemisch Gallium 68 für die Blasten...


Gibt es irgendeine *Therapie*, nicht Diagnose, die Gallium-68 einsetzt?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gibt es irgendeine *Therapie*, nicht Diagnose, die Gallium-68 einsetzt?


Nein, die beiden diametral emittierten Positronen des Ga-68 Zerfalls strahlen ja 
bis ausserhalb des Körpers weswegen Ga-68 nicht zu Therapiezwecken eingesetzt
werden kann, dafür aber von der PET-Kamera detektiert wird. Ga-68 ist ein 
äusserst praktisches Radio-Diagnostikum, da es überall, ohne aufwändiges
Zyklotron aus einem Germanium/Gallium-Generator entnommen werden kann.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo,

nicht ohne Grund habe ich Ga-68 keiner Therapieoption zugewiesen. Nur Diagnostik und hier beunruhigt mich die offenbar gemischt differenzierte Form der Metastasierung.

Ohne klare Zuordnung keine voreiligen Therapieempfehlungen, auch von mir nicht.
Was es gibt ist ja hinlänglich bekannt, aber passt es auch? Und bei Metastasen gibt es kein ausprobieren. Somit auch kein, könnte sein, oder vereinbar mit...... 
Während hier nun z. Z. verfügbare, mögliche Therapien im Ansatz diskutiert werden, ist die Wissenschaft schon wieder auf noch besseren Wegen unterwegs.




> Herkömmliche Radioisotope (wie z.B. Jod-131 und Yttrium-90), die in der ersten Generation therapeutischer Radiopharmaka verwendet wurden, haben nicht für alle therapeutischen Anwendungen ideale nukleare Eigenschaften. Daher werden bei neueren Entwicklungen von Radiopharmaka spezielle neue Radioisotope mit günstigeren Zerfallseigenschaften wie zum Beispiel Lutetium-177 verwendet, das sowohl Kollateralschäden an gesundem Gewebe vermindert als auch die Notwendigkeit, Patienten während der Behandlung isolieren zu müssen. 
>  Ideal wäre es, die geeignetsten Radioisotope in einer Frühphase der Medikamentenentwicklung auszuwählen, was eine ganzheitliche Optimierung der Radiopharmaka erlauben würde. Jedoch sind solche innovativen Radioisotope selten kommerziell verfügbar und es mangelt oft an etablierten Herstellungsverfahren.
>  Kürzlich entwickelten Radiochemiker an der TU München und dem PSI Villingen ein Verfahren zur großtechnischen Herstellung eines solchen Radioisotops der neuen Generation, Terbium-161, mit Proben, die am ILL in Grenoble und am FRM2 in Garching bei München bestrahlt wurden. Sie konnten diese Isotope erfolgreich in der Qualität und Menge liefern, wie sie für klinische Anwendungen benötigt werden.
>  In dieser neuesten Untersuchung wurde Terbium-161, ergänzt durch drei andere Terbiumisotope, hergestellt durch Kernreaktionen mit Hochenergie-Protonen an der ISOLDE Anlage am CERN, die gemeinsam das Potenzial zur Diagnose und Behandlung von Krebs haben. So genannte Isotopenpaare (desselben chemischen Elements) zur Verfügung zu haben, ist besonders nützlich und eröffnet die Möglichkeit, für eine personalisierte, patientenspezifische Behandlung zur Verbesserung der Effizienz und zur Verminderung von Nebenwirkungen [4b].


  ..................

Seltene Erden als Diagnostik U*ND* Therapieoption?
es lohnt den nachfolgenden Link mehrmals zu lesen:

ein weiterer kleiner Auszug:



> Auger-Elektronen (emittiert von Terbium-161) haben eine Reichweite von lediglich einigen Mikrometern, also weniger als ein Zelldurchmesser. Ihre zerstörende Wirkung ist auf eine einzige Zelle oder gar einen Teil davon beschränkt. Für höchste Effektivität müssen Auger-Elektronen-Emitter mit 'internalisierenden' Carriern kombiniert werden, die selektiv in Krebszellen eingeschleust werden.


https://idw-online.de/de/news516974

zum Querlesen:
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wissen/ph...-12103084.html

Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> https://idw-online.de/de/news516974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Auger-Elektronen (emittiert von Terbium-161) haben eine Reichweite von  lediglich einigen Mikrometern, also weniger als ein Zelldurchmesser.
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ich plädiere ja schon lange für sehr kurzstrahlige Alpha-Strahler.
Ob das ein Terbium-Isotop oder Radium sei, ist im Grunde egal.
Wichtig ist, dass die Strahlung nicht nach aussen aus dem
Tumor, der Metastase verloren geht, womit 
a) Kollateralschäden an umliegenden Organen vermieden werden. 
b) auch kleinste Micrometastasen therapiert werden und
c) die Quarantäne entfällt, was eine Bedingung ist für
die weitere Verbeitung der PSMA-Therapie.

Schwierig ist stets die Chemische Bindung des Wunschisotop
an den PSMA-Liganden. Die Idee, für Diagnostik und Therapie
verschiedenartig strahlende Isotopen desselben Elementes zu
verwenden, ist daher bestechend, aber nicht zwingend.
mit Ga68-PSMA haben wir ja bereits ein gutes Diagnostikum.

Alpharadin zeigt den erfolgreichen Therapie-Weg: 
Das ist mittlerweile an fast jeder grösseren Klinik zu haben 
und denkbar simpel in der Anwendung:
Spritze rein, und gut ist!

Müsste mal wieder in Heidelberg nachfragen, ob die Versuche
mit PSMA-Alphastrahler-Kombinationen nun weitergehen.
Erst waren es die Versuchstiere, dann Patentstreitigkeiten,
die die Forschung bremsten.

Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

Solange eine Radionuklidtherapie mit Alpha Strahlern für Prostatakrebs nicht in der Praxis verfügbar ist, können wir es Patienten doch nicht nahelegen! 
Hans-Jürgen du irrst wieder, denn Radionuklid-Alpha-Strahler taugen zur Diagnostik nicht, nur zur Therapie - vielleicht irgendwann mal...

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Georg

Irgendwann kreuzen sich wohl die Wege von Alternativ- und Schulmedizin.

Falls die PSA-Quelle hauptsächlich in den Knochen sitzt, ist Alpharadin sicher eine feine Sache.
Bei Lymph- und Weichteilmetastasen eine PSMA-Therapie, eben mit den heute verfügbaren
Beta-Strahlern.
Zu prüfen ist aber auch, ob nicht eine Standard-AHT 1 oder auch 2 zur Remission führe:

Wie lange Hoch-PSA-Patienten unter AHT überleben hat LowRoad soeben mit einer japanischen Studie dargelegt :



> Die Patienten begannen ihre Therapie entweder mit einer einfachen Testosteronentzugstherapie (_LHRH__-__Analoga), oder einer Kombinationstherapie aus LHRH__-__Analoga (Depotspritze) + einem Antiandrogen (wahrscheinlich Futamide)._
> 
> Für das Gesamtüberleben war der PSA Ausgangswert in der Gruppe der  Kombinationstherapie 
> besonders signifikant, jedoch nicht in der Gruppe  der Monotherapieanwender: 
> 
> 
> 79 Monate für die ADT2 Gruppe mit aPSA 500-999ng/ml59 Monate für die ADT2 Gruppe mit aPSA 1000-4999ng/ml45 Monate für die ADT2 Gruppe mit aPSA >5000ng/ml43 Monate für die ADT1 Gruppe, aPSA unabhängig!


Warum also nicht mal schauen, ob die schon früher diskutierte Medikation den PSA und
damit auch hoffentlich den Krebs zumindest für die nächsten Paar Jahre in die Knie 
zwinge?, zumal sich diese Medikation jederzeit abbrechen lässt:



> Zitat von *GeorgS*                                   2. PAMORELIN LA 11.25MG  Spritze*) und Bicadex 50 mg,


Dabei ist nicht nur eine PSA-Überwachung, sondern auch eine begleitende bildgebende 
Diagnostik sinnvoll, um zu kontrollieren, dass nicht nur PSA-Kosmetik getrieben werde,
sondern sich tatsächlich Metastasen verkleinern, in Remission begeben.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Urologe

Für das Gesamtüberleben war der PSA Ausgangswert in der Gruppe der  Kombinationstherapie besonders signifikant, jedoch nicht in der Gruppe  der Monotherapieanwender: 


79 Monate für die ADT2 Gruppe mit aPSA 500-999ng/ml*59 Monate für die ADT2 Gruppe mit aPSA 1000-4999ng/ml*45 Monate für die ADT2 Gruppe mit aPSA >5000ng/ml43 Monate für die ADT1 Gruppe, aPSA unabhängig! 

Jahr 2005: Pat. X, 55 Jahre, Gleason 5+4, PSA 1035, Knochenszinti: 70% aller Knochen metastasenbefallen. CT: Lungenmetastasen

Therapie: MAB (Eligard, Cyproteron, Avodart),Rocaltrol, Zometa, Ca+D3, verzögert plus Estramustin und low-dose Taxotere 30 mg/m2/vierwöchentlich (6x). Samarium dreimonatlich
Jahr 2006 PSA < 0.01 und Beginn intermittierende Therapie.
2010 PSA 1.0 und Urologenwechsel wegen Wohnortwechsel

09.2014 WV bei mir. Inzwischen Abiraterone (Enzalutamid versucht, aber PSA rascher gestiegen und wieder zurück nach Abi), PSA 400, aber weiterhin keine Beschwerden nach fast 10 Jahren.

Empfehlung Radioligandentherapie

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Dr. FS,*
ein durchaus respektables Ergebnis, allerdings kein Beweis, dass diese Art der Therapie vorteilhaft wäre. Unser Forums Poster-Child und Mitbetroffener BORO_R hat mit einem aPSA von knapp 5000ng/ml und ebenfalls einem Super-Scan alleine mit Standard-Of-Care einen stabilen Verlauf generieren können. Andere Patienten erleiden schon 2 Monate nach Beginn der primären ADT einen Progress in das kastrationsresistente Stadium, wo alles schwieriger wird.

Was ist also los mit den exceptionally good responders? Vielleicht hilft eine neue, beim NCI aufgelegte Studie, das zu ergründen. In Deutschland war leider in Sachen Data-Mining bisher nicht viel Aktivität erkennbar.

----------


## Urologe

> *Lieber Dr. FS,*
> ein durchaus respektables Ergebnis, allerdings kein Beweis, dass diese Art der Therapie vorteilhaft wäre. Unser Forums Poster-Child und Mitbetroffener BORO_R hat mit einem aPSA von knapp 5000ng/ml und ebenfalls einem Super-Scan alleine mit Standard-Of-Care einen stabilen Verlauf generieren können. Andere Patienten erleiden schon 2 Monate nach Beginn der primären ADT einen Progress in das kastrationsresistente Stadium, wo alles schwieriger wird.
> 
> Was ist also los mit den “exceptionally good responders”? Vielleicht hilft eine neue, beim NCI aufgelegte Studie, das zu ergründen. In Deutschland war leider in Sachen Data-Mining bisher nicht viel Aktivität erkennbar.


Das war nur exemplarisch, davon habe ich einige mehr .... ;-)

----------


## GeorgS

Liebe PK-Forum-Mitstreiter,

im Namen meines Vaters, der sich letzten Mittwoch auf seine letzte Reise gemacht hat, poste ich seine letzten Worte.

Mein Vater hat bei uns allen eine Luecke hinterlassen, die nur schwer ausgefuellt werden kann - nicht nur durch seine Lebenserfahrung, seine positive Einstellung, seinen Humor und sein grosses Herz.
Besonders mit seiner Gelassenheit, seinem unerschuetterlichen Vertrauen ins Leben und der tiefen inneren Ruhe, mit der er den letzten Teil seines Weges gegangen ist, ist er ein vielleicht unerreichbares Vorbild für uns alle.

Mit Wehmut im Herzen aber tiefer Dankbarkeit fuer die gemeinsame Zeit,

Mareike S



E i n   l e t z t e s  W o r t  . . .  

Liebe Mitstreiter,
wenn Ihr diese Zeilen lest, bin ich Euch vorausgegangen zum Licht. 

Dieses Zitat von Peter Noll Wir leben das Leben besser, wenn wir es so leben, wie es ist, nämlich befristet. Dann spielt die Dauer der Frist kaum eine Rolle, da sie sich an der Ewigkeit misst. (s. #1.Thread-Beitrag) gibt auch meine Lebens- und Todesseinstellung wieder. Es waren 18 Überlebensjahre - mehr als ich erwartet hatte.

Kein Sterblicher ist im Besitz der Wahrheit. Die einzig richtige Therapie gibt es nicht. Jeder PK ist anders, wie auch jeder Mensch einzigartig ist  ein Unikat, kein Klon. Möge dieser moderne Turmbau zu Babel nie gelingen, wünscht Euch mit einem letzten Adios Amigos oder einem hoffnungsfrohen  Auf Wiedersehen.


GeorgS


PS.
Lieber Pierrot, noch einmal danke, dass Du www.myprostatae.eu ins Leben gerufen hast. So versinken unsere PK-Geschichten nicht in den Tiefen des bps-Forums, wenn wir keine Beiträge mehr schreiben. Mitbetroffene können aber weiterhin auf unsere Therapieerfahrungen zurückgreifen, um die eigene Therapie zu finden, zumal neben dem Kreuz auch die Überlebenssternchen stehen.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/85jvv6lq42...eorgS.png?dl=0

----------


## Harald_1933

Liebe Mareike,

vorab möchte ich hiermit mein Beileid bekunden und gleichzeitig Dank dafür zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Du die letzten Worte von Georg hier eingestellt hast. 

*"Die Erinnerung an einen Menschen geht nie verloren, wenn man ihn ihm Herzen behält"

* Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Mareike,

ich wünsche Dir und deiner Familie alles Gute. Herzliches Beileid. 

Sicher werdet Ihr Euren Vater in guter Erinnerung behalten. Ich bewundere die Ruhe, mit der er sein Schicksal getragen hat. Stets hat er an andere hilfsbedürftige Menschen in der Welt gedacht und diesen geholfen.

Herzliches Beileid richte bitte Georgs Lebenspartnerin von mir aus (Wolfgang aus Berlin, blonde Stoppelhaare). 

Ich habe Georg gerne besucht und mit ihm telefoniert. Das wird mir fehlen.

Lieben Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Liebe Mareike und allen Hinterbliebenen,

unser aufrichtiges Beileid, behaltet Georg so in Erinnerung wie du es beschrieben hast.
Er hat es verdient.

Hans-J. und Hannelore

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Mareike

Ich bin erschüttert, wie rasch 18 Jahre einer unvergleichbaren Erfolgsgeschichte
zuendegehen können. Tief bewegt darob sende auch ich mein Beileid.

Manchen Beitrag, den ich im Verlaufe dieses Jahres in diesem Thread 
geschrieben hatte, erscheint mir nun vor dem Unumkehrbaren unangemessen. 
Verzeih bitte, Georg, und ja, ich weiss, das ist jetzt zu spät. 
Du bist deinen Weg ohne die klassische Therapiekaskade zuendegegangen.

Für alle Zurückgebliebenen:
Carpe diem!

Konrad / Hvielemi

----------


## Boro R

Liebe liebe Mareike und Lebenspartnerin von Georg,
      erst gestern  habe ich hier gelesen das Georg gestorben ist. Mein       herzlichstes Beileid. 
      Ich kann mich sehr gut an unseren Besuch am 02.08.2014 (mit meinem       Trainingspartner und mir) bei Georg und seiner Frau erinnern.
      Es waren 2 angenehme und lustige Stunden und eine willkommene       Rast, nachdem wir die Rückersbacher Schlucht durchfahren haben.
      Wir hatten vor Georg in diesem Frühling wieder zu besuchen.  

      Liebe Grüße
      Boro

----------

